# f'ing LOVE the TEA party right now!!!!



## Liberty

WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters

beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!


----------



## P@triot

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Amen Liberty!  God Bless the Tea Party!  It's such a breath of fresh air to have people in Washington who A.) Actually understand and abide by the US Constitution and B.) Who understand that our representatives have no business bankrupting this nation.

Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have taken us to the brink of a Greece-like collapse with their childish and reckless spending.  Thank God for the Tea Party!


----------



## P@triot

I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.

Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".



There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.


----------



## Seawytch

Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.

I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.


----------



## Newby

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



Well, it would be nice if the dems and Obama even had a plan, can anyone link to me to what their plan is?  The senate has already been sent a bill that will keep the default from happening and they've shelved it because they don't know how to compromise, all they can do is say 'no'.  Now doesn't that sound familiar?    And if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.  This out of control spending and government needs to be stopped before they take us all over the edge.  If this continues you're going to have a hell of a lot more to worry about than your rates going up, and it's not going to be a polical game anymore, it's going to get very serious very quickly.


----------



## JimH52

At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...


----------



## 8537

Newby said:


> if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.




More "patriotism" on display.


----------



## Newby

8537 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



I would love it if interest rates went up.  Im sick of getting crap interest offers on savings and retirement CD's.




On a more serious note.......if you want to be mad at anyone be mad at the president.  The Repubs, Dems, and President all had a deal set a week ago, then obama added another almost 50% on the revenue side AFTER they had an agreement which made the agreement fall apart.

Or blame the senate for striking down both the ryan bill and the cut, cap, and balance bills......both of which the republicans put forth.


What proposal, with actual numbers, has the president supplied?   
What bill did the minority dems try to work on with the republicans in the house?   
What specific plan did the democrat senate try to put forward?


Both sides share blame in getting us here but it seems only one side has done more about it than just talk, and that side is the republican side.


----------



## Truthmatters

Grover Norquist is getting what he always wanted.

The bathtub is full of water and the country is lying prone in the bathtub.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



The Bonehead bill is DOA anyway!  Let the Dems come up with a plan. We have cut cap and balance on the table and Bonehead is as asshole for negotiating against ourselves


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems Plan is just to keep spending like a crack whore with their Daddy's credit card.

Social Security is already broke, when does it end?


----------



## Truthmatters

When the results of this idiot tea partys plans come to light you will blame it all on Obama


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> When the results of this idiot tea partys plans come to light you will blame it all on Obama



Then care to adress the facts of the matter below and how obama has no responsibility in light of them?




PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it if interest rates went up.  Im sick of getting crap interest offers on savings and retirement CD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note.......if you want to be mad at anyone be mad at the president.  The Repubs, Dems, and President all had a deal set a week ago, then obama added another almost 50% on the revenue side AFTER they had an agreement which made the agreement fall apart.
> 
> Or blame the senate for striking down both the ryan bill and the cut, cap, and balance bills......both of which the republicans put forth.
> 
> 
> What proposal, with actual numbers, has the president supplied?
> What bill did the minority dems try to work on with the republicans in the house?
> What specific plan did the democrat senate try to put forward?
> 
> 
> Both sides share blame in getting us here but it seems only one side has done more about it than just talk, and that side is the republican side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

the tea party is the reason this country is about to default


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the results of this idiot tea partys plans come to light you will blame it all on Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then care to adress the facts of the matter below and how obama has no responsibility in light of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love it if interest rates went up.  Im sick of getting crap interest offers on savings and retirement CD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note.......if you want to be mad at anyone be mad at the president.  The Repubs, Dems, and President all had a deal set a week ago, then obama added another almost 50% on the revenue side AFTER they had an agreement which made the agreement fall apart.
> 
> Or blame the senate for striking down both the ryan bill and the cut, cap, and balance bills......both of which the republicans put forth.
> 
> 
> What proposal, with actual numbers, has the president supplied?
> What bill did the minority dems try to work on with the republicans in the house?
> What specific plan did the democrat senate try to put forward?
> 
> 
> Both sides share blame in getting us here but it seems only one side has done more about it than just talk, and that side is the republican side.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Truthmatters said:


> the tea party is the reason this country is about to default



I guess not 

Obama, the Dems, are just as responsible as the reps or the teaparty


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it if interest rates went up.  Im sick of getting crap interest offers on savings and retirement CD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note.......if you want to be mad at anyone be mad at the president.  The Repubs, Dems, and President all had a deal set a week ago, then obama added another almost 50% on the revenue side AFTER they had an agreement which made the agreement fall apart.
> 
> Or blame the senate for striking down both the ryan bill and the cut, cap, and balance bills......both of which the republicans put forth.
> 
> 
> What proposal, with actual numbers, has the president supplied?
> What bill did the minority dems try to work on with the republicans in the house?
> What specific plan did the democrat senate try to put forward?
> 
> 
> Both sides share blame in getting us here but it seems only one side has done more about it than just talk, and that side is the republican side.
Click to expand...


That should be the mantra: we had a deal Obama killed it


----------



## Truthmatters

Every plan Obama backs the right spits on.

He has backed things they came up with and then they voted against their own bills.

They are insane and nothing good is going to come from their insanity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> Every plan Obama backs the right spits on.
> 
> He has backed things they came up with and then they voted against their own bills.
> 
> They are insane and nothing good is going to come from their insanity.



Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith


----------



## Stephanie

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


So DRAMATIC.


----------



## Newby

Stephanie said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
Click to expand...


PATHETIC is more like it.


----------



## Stephanie

People BETTER WAKE up and understand the Obama and the Democrats are USING this just for their POLTICAL AGENDAS.

what do they say, NEVER let a good crisis go to waste.

Vote these pukes out in 2012. lets finish what we started in November.


----------



## 8537

Stephanie said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
Click to expand...


yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.  

Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.


----------



## Truthmatters

who started swinging the debt ceiling arround like an axe?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

8537 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
Click to expand...


Why did Obama tank the deal?

Why?


----------



## Stephanie

CrusaderFrank said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Obama tank the deal?
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



Don't ask that question. Then they couldn't BLAME it on the Republicans.


----------



## 8537

CrusaderFrank said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Obama tank the deal?
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


There was no deal.  Not even close, according to Boehner.  Here, let's quote him shall we?





> "In the end, we couldn't connect. Not because of different personalities, but because of different visions for our country," Boehner wrote in a letter to his fellow Republicans.
> 
> The House speaker said that "a deal was never reached, and was never really close."
> 
> "For these reasons, I have decided to end discussions with the White House and begin conversations with the leaders of the Senate in an effort to find a path forward,"



Debt talks between Obama, House Speaker Boehner collapse - CNN


----------



## Liberty

JimH52 said:


> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...



isn't it nice that we have the TEA party in there as people who plan to SERVE the country instead of do whatever it takes to get reelected? It's called statesmanship. look it up.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthmatters said:


> the tea party is the reason this country is about to default



No, spending money we don't have is why we're in the pickle we find ourselves in.. and we are not going to default.

You are one stupid mofo.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

8537 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Obama tank the deal?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no deal.  Not even close, according to Boehner.  Here, let's quote him shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the end, we couldn't connect. Not because of different personalities, but because of different visions for our country," Boehner wrote in a letter to his fellow Republicans.
> 
> The House speaker said that "a deal was never reached, and was never really close."
> 
> "For these reasons, I have decided to end discussions with the White House and begin conversations with the leaders of the Senate in an effort to find a path forward,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debt talks between Obama, House Speaker Boehner collapse - CNN
Click to expand...


Good for Boehner... all the boy King wants is to spend more and more money that we don't have.


----------



## WillowTree

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



typical retarded fucking dimocrat, she's worried about interest rates and not one bit worried about unsustainable DEBT.. what a mother fucking moron you are.


----------



## 8537

WillowTree said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking dimocrat, she's worried about interest rates and not one bit worried about unsustainable DEBT.. what a mother fucking moron you are.
Click to expand...


typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.


----------



## WillowTree

8537 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking dimocrat, she's worried about interest rates and not one bit worried about unsustainable DEBT.. what a mother fucking moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
Click to expand...


no it won't you fucking moron.


----------



## 8537

WillowTree said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking dimocrat, she's worried about interest rates and not one bit worried about unsustainable DEBT.. what a mother fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


This math lesson comes free of charge:

Higher interest rates + same level of debt = higher payments.


----------



## rightwinger

Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do

Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying

We got what we deserved


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved



wow, that little ole INSIGNIFICANT Tea Party sure did BECOME ALL MIGHTY AND POWERFUL..

My gawd, you need a chill pill as do a lot of you LEFTIES..


----------



## Truthmatters

permanently increasing interest rates by 0.6%


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/177834-us-debt-ceiling-history.html


----------



## Full-Auto

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



We understand your desire to benefit from borrowed money.

My first home purchase was at 13%


NOT ANOTHER DIME.


----------



## dilloduck

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



Whoa there fella---BANKERS and the FINANCIAL sector raise interest rates. Blame them. They can handle it. They have thrived while the rest of the country was foreclosed on.


----------



## dilloduck

Truthmatters said:


> permanently increasing interest rates by 0.6%



permanently ?   

Nothing is permanent.


----------



## traveler52

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



As you sit in your Mother's Basement eating twinkies and sipping hot chocolate with marshellows on top lib, remember this.

As your cheer, each and everyone of your Teabagger buddies lift their root beers and cheer, you are now supporting a group that views Military Pensions and Disabled Veterans Benefits as "*Entitlements*" and they would if they have their way, cut them from the budget.  You will have effectively voted to end your own Retirement  Pay.  No Retirement Check.  No Disability Check.  No Medical Care.  This is what you voted for.  This is what you wanted.  This is what you will get.

Each and ConJob/Repug/Teabagger who is Retired Military/U.S. Government Worker and support the ConJobs/Repugs/Teabaggers, you will, if the Baggers have their way have *NO PENSION TO LIVE ON!!

Me, I AM FUCKING LOVING IT!!!!*


----------



## Stephanie

traveler52 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you sit in your Mother's Basement eating twinkies and sipping hot chocolate with marshellows on top lib, remember this.
> 
> As your cheer, each and everyone of your Teabagger buddies lift their root beers and cheer, you are now supporting a group that views Military Pensions and Disabled Veterans Benefits as "*Entitlements*" and they would if they have their cut them from the budget.
> 
> Each and ConJob/Repug/Teabagger who is Retired Military/U.S. Government Worker and support the ConJobs/Repugs/Teabaggers, you will, if the Baggers have their way have *NO PENSION TO LIVE ON!!
> 
> Me, I AM FUCKING LOVING IT!!!!*
Click to expand...


yeah yeah, and you BELIVE everything that you read.
so go on LOVING pretending you are military and you really give a shit.


----------



## Full-Auto

traveler52 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you sit in your Mother's Basement eating twinkies and sipping hot chocolate with marshellows on top lib, remember this.
> 
> As your cheer, each and everyone of your Teabagger buddies lift their root beers and cheer, you are now supporting a group that views Military Pensions and Disabled Veterans Benefits as "*Entitlements*" and they would if they have their way, cut them from the budget.  You will have effectively voted to end your own Retirement  Pay.  No Retirement Check.  No Disability Check.  No Medical Care.  This is what you voted for.  This is what you wanted.  This is what you will get.
> 
> Each and ConJob/Repug/Teabagger who is Retired Military/U.S. Government Worker and support the ConJobs/Repugs/Teabaggers, you will, if the Baggers have their way have *NO PENSION TO LIVE ON!!
> 
> Me, I AM FUCKING LOVING IT!!!!*
Click to expand...


lol  doesnt the 14th the libs have been saying authorizes the president to do as he pleases cover your concern/ I think it mentioned something about pensions.


----------



## kwc57

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



The intervention and tough love approach is a bitch isn't it?  Too bad we have to resort to it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Newby said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be nice if the dems and Obama even had a plan, can anyone link to me to what their plan is?  The senate has already been sent a bill that will keep the default from happening and they've shelved it because they don't know how to compromise, all they can do is say 'no'.  Now doesn't that sound familiar?    And if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.  This out of control spending and government needs to be stopped before they take us all over the edge.  If this continues you're going to have a hell of a lot more to worry about than your rates going up, and it's not going to be a polical game anymore, it's going to get very serious very quickly.
Click to expand...


I'm really beginning to think democrats don't really understand what's at stake. I would rather default or shut down then slowly rebuild responsibly than to continue to drive towards the edge of an abyss with blinders on "hoping" we somehow stop at the edge.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved



Obama is the only one who can default on the debt, dipstick.  The decision to pay interest on the bonds is totally his.


----------



## Flaylo

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



For all the praise that the forum Teabasturd lovers are showing they know their beloved Congressional Teabasturds will not get reelected.


----------



## Flaylo

8537 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
Click to expand...


They will never get it until the default negatively affects them and even then they're already brainwashed to believe that its the Dems and Obama's fault.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that little ole INSIGNIFICANT Tea Party sure did BECOME ALL MIGHTY AND POWERFUL..
> 
> My gawd, you need a chill pill as do a lot of you LEFTIES..
Click to expand...


The little piss ants are willing to bring down the country for their simplistic dogma

Someone needs to show some balls and slap those morons down


----------



## Flaylo

8537 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
Click to expand...


Of course thats wht they want, they're only doing what the Koch's have brainwashed them to do, make things better for the Koch's.


----------



## Flaylo

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the only one who can default on the debt, dipstick.  The decision to pay interest on the bonds is totally his.
Click to expand...


Its totally on him? How? Explain. The dems had a bill that would make more cuts but since the Teabasturds don't want the Dems getting the credit they deadlocked.


----------



## kwc57

Flaylo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the praise that the forum Teabasturd lovers are showing they know their beloved Congressional Teabasturds will not get reelected.
Click to expand...


I have to admit something here.  You amaze me.  Simply amaze me.  I never thought it possible that any person could be as fucking clueless as you, but you proved me wrong.  Those "Teabasturds" are the only politicians actually doing what they the campaigned and got elected for.  Those who elected them are pleased that they are actually receiving the representation they voted for.  They will be reelected handily.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/177834-us-debt-ceiling-history.html



for those hoping TM provided you a GOOD link....well..here is an actual LINK to what she was saying  http://assets.opencrs.com/rpts/RL31967_20100908.pdf

if you go back further you can see reagan raised the debt limit in small incriments many times, one year he did it 3 times in the same year.  he raised it more than 2 times a year on average so why does obama and the dems think we should raise it enough for 1.5 years?

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...says-reagan-raised-debt-ceiling-18-times-geo/


----------



## dilloduck

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that little ole INSIGNIFICANT Tea Party sure did BECOME ALL MIGHTY AND POWERFUL..
> 
> My gawd, you need a chill pill as do a lot of you LEFTIES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little piss ants are willing to bring down the country for their simplistic dogma
> 
> Someone needs to show some balls and slap those morons down
Click to expand...


They weren't the ones who created the money bubble.


----------



## Flaylo

The Teabasturds mantra has never been to lower debt, balance the budget and create jobs, its always been to stick it to the Democrats any way possible, even if it involved lying, misinformation and bringing the country to economic collapse.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that little ole INSIGNIFICANT Tea Party sure did BECOME ALL MIGHTY AND POWERFUL..
> 
> My gawd, you need a chill pill as do a lot of you LEFTIES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little piss ants are willing to bring down the country for their simplistic dogma
> 
> Someone needs to show some balls and slap those morons down
Click to expand...


Go get you a bunch of whiny assed friends and bring it..
Don't forget, the people in the Tea Party........................ love GUNS.


----------



## Flaylo

kwc57 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the praise that the forum Teabasturd lovers are showing they know their beloved Congressional Teabasturds will not get reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit something here.  You amaze me.  Simply amaze me.  I never thought it possible that any person could be as fucking clueless as you, but you proved me wrong.  Those "Teabasturds" are the only politicians actually doing what they the campaigned and got elected for.  Those who elected them are pleased that they are actually receiving the representation they voted for.  They will be reelected handily.
Click to expand...



no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.


----------



## Avorysuds

First many of these people here claimed the Tea party was too small to have an impact
Then they claimed the tea party was just a small racist group of white people
Then they claimed all the different nationalities, Democrats, independents in the Tea party were&#8230; well we have never really got an answer on that one
Next the Tea party couldn&#8217;t effect an election, but they did&#8230;
Now the tea part that was clearly misrepresented by many on these boards is the sole reason for the debt ceiling &#8220;crisis?&#8221; 

Is it any wonder no one here believes you guys? All you have done is found a new way to blame others for Obama and the congress he had for not passing a budget. Both the Dem budget and the Republican budget, even Obama&#8217;s budget don&#8217;t solve a fraction of the problem over ten years&#8230; each budget is nearly identical and adds massively to the deficit over the next ten years but their claims are what budget adds less to the deficit. More over we are talking about around 500 billion less over ten years difference between the budgets that in all none amount to anything meaningful.


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the praise that the forum Teabasturd lovers are showing they know their beloved Congressional Teabasturds will not get reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit something here.  You amaze me.  Simply amaze me.  I never thought it possible that any person could be as fucking clueless as you, but you proved me wrong.  Those "Teabasturds" are the only politicians actually doing what they the campaigned and got elected for.  Those who elected them are pleased that they are actually receiving the representation they voted for.  They will be reelected handily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
Click to expand...


Jobs are being help up for two reasons.

Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.


----------



## Toro

WillowTree said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking dimocrat, she's worried about interest rates and not one bit worried about unsustainable DEBT.. what a mother fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Yes it will.


----------



## bripat9643

dilloduck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little piss ants are willing to bring down the country for their simplistic dogma
> 
> Someone needs to show some balls and slap those morons down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't the ones who created the money bubble.
Click to expand...



The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.


----------



## Full-Auto

Toro said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it will.
Click to expand...


Interest servicing will exceed a half trillion this year.

How much is sustainable if we keep borrowing?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Toro said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it will.
Click to expand...


Pay a higher rate of interest or pay a larger $ amount due to higher debt levels.... the only difference in the end is how much you actually owe.  Borrowing more money is not the answer.

Anyhoo, we're going to be downgraded anyway.  Brace yourself.


----------



## 8537

bripat9643 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little piss ants are willing to bring down the country for their simplistic dogma
> 
> Someone needs to show some balls and slap those morons down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't the ones who created the money bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.
Click to expand...

Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


Uh, no....what's bad for America is the Marxist/Socialist/Spending of Obama and his little retarded lap dogs Pelosi and Reid.  *That is what is bad for America, and that is what the Tea Party wants to stop*.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no....what's bad for America is the Marxist/Socialist/Spending of Obama and his little retarded lap dogs Pelosi and Reid.
Click to expand...


Wow, I didn't know Rottweiler's could be trained so well by their handlers!


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



Typical Dumbocrat - turn to violence when someone advocates that we stop giving you life on a platter and demand that you actually work like a big boy or girl for the things you need in life.  How dare us!  Instead, we should collapse the nation like the U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece so that you Dumbocrats don't have to hold a job!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

8537 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't the ones who created the money bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
Click to expand...


I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.

Spending is way out of control.


----------



## 8537

Soggy in NOLA said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.
> 
> Spending is way out of control.
Click to expand...


"Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit."


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...



More importantly, Barack Hussein will be gone in 2012.  Have you seen his poll numbers?  Good grief, makes Bush look like one of the favorite US Presidents of all time...


----------



## Flaylo

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit something here.  You amaze me.  Simply amaze me.  I never thought it possible that any person could be as fucking clueless as you, but you proved me wrong.  Those "Teabasturds" are the only politicians actually doing what they the campaigned and got elected for.  Those who elected them are pleased that they are actually receiving the representation they voted for.  They will be reelected handily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
Click to expand...


Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard


----------



## Flaylo

8537 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.
> 
> Spending is way out of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit."
Click to expand...


Can they post the information that shows this shat?


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
Click to expand...


Well thanks for showing you have no idea.  

I bet you dont even know what the cost of complying with regulation is per year.


Get back to us when you learn to work your search engine.


----------



## Truthmatters

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no....what's bad for America is the Marxist/Socialist/Spending of Obama and his little retarded lap dogs Pelosi and Reid.  *That is what is bad for America, and that is what the Tea Party wants to stop*.
Click to expand...


http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=hj110-43


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

8537 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.
> 
> Spending is way out of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit."
Click to expand...


Oh, but that's not what you said in your initial post.  Anyway, we can't lay this solely at the feet of Obama or any president for that matter.  With that said, he has definitely exacerbated an already bad situation with his profligate spending.  And yes, stimulus was a total failure.  Thi is HIS mess... and he is not handling it well at all, to say the least.


----------



## shintao

Rottweiler said:


> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.
> 
> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.



Why don't you take the responsibility yourself, and hold the purse strings?? Wouldn't that solve all your problems, or is that effort to great for you to handle?

All Volunteer Government Party (AVGP)


----------



## Flaylo

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks for showing you have no idea.
> 
> I bet you dont even know what the cost of complying with regulation is per year.
> 
> 
> Get back to us when you learn to work your search engine.
Click to expand...


Dumbmuthafacker, burden of proof is on you, your claim is facking fugazi if you can't back it.


----------



## Flaylo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.
> 
> Spending is way out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but that's not what you said in your initial post.  Anyway, we can't lay this solely at the feet of Obama or any president for that matter.  With that said, he has definitely exacerbated an already bad situation with his profligate spending.  And yes, stimulus was a total failure.  Thi is HIS mess... and he is not handling it well at all, to say the least.
Click to expand...



I'm looking at official government stats for the last 30 years and spending has risen every year since then but I see no steep increase during the Obama years.


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for showing you have no idea.
> 
> I bet you dont even know what the cost of complying with regulation is per year.
> 
> 
> Get back to us when you learn to work your search engine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbmuthafacker, burden of proof is on you, your claim is facking fugazi if you can't back it.
Click to expand...


Just say, full hold my hand, I dont believe regulation costs anything.

And I will post up.


----------



## Stephanie

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
Click to expand...


Are you even old enough to GET a job? No one can be this SIMPLE.
or can they? sheeeesh


----------



## 8537

Flaylo said:


> fugazi



<8537 goes pining for his old record collection and heads off to search Itunes>


----------



## Truthmatters

U.S. Debt Ceiling: Your Cheat Sheet to the Policy History (NYSEIA, NYSE:IWM, NYSE:SPY, NASDAQ:QQQ, NYSE:MDY, NYSE:TLT, NYSE:TBT, NYSE:XLF, NYSE:UUP, NYSE:UDN) | Wall St. Cheat Sheet



the closest the government ever came to default was a last minute deal in 1979. Though the deal was finalized in time, computer malfunctions led to $122 million in Treasury payments being delayed, technically amounting to temporary default and thus permanently increasing interest rates by 0.6%, resulting in $12 billion in additional annual debt payments, costing the government roughly $384 billion to date. We can only imagine the toll a default, even temporary, could take on today&#8217;s economy.


----------



## shintao

Soggy in NOLA said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I re-read his post, and I don't see anywhere that he said that.  However, simply put, spending > receipts... like BIG TIME.
> 
> Spending is way out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but that's not what you said in your initial post.  Anyway, we can't lay this solely at the feet of Obama or any president for that matter.  With that said, he has definitely exacerbated an already bad situation with his profligate spending.  And yes, stimulus was a total failure.  Thi is HIS mess... and he is not handling it well at all, to say the least.
Click to expand...


Hmm, a con saying giving the rich & corporations money does not stimulate the economy? You might say, this is the righty's Waterloo on Corporate aid and bailouts which they are famous for buttering the hands of corporations. You wanted wars, and now you are paying for them, instead of your children.


----------



## P@triot

Flaylo said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
Click to expand...


Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.

Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:

The annual cost of regulation&#8212;$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimate&#8212;represents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.

The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:

During its first 26 months&#8212;from taking office to mid-FY 2011&#8212;the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.

The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.

Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> U.S. Debt Ceiling: Your Cheat Sheet to the Policy History (NYSEIA, NYSE:IWM, NYSE:SPY, NASDAQ:QQQ, NYSE:MDY, NYSE:TLT, NYSE:TBT, NYSE:XLF, NYSE:UUP, NYSE:UDN) | Wall St. Cheat Sheet



Government - Historical Debt Outstanding  Annual

Live it, your lack of credibility puts anything you post suspect.


----------



## Flaylo

Stephanie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you even old enough to GET a job? No one can be this SIMPLE.
> or can they? sheeeesh
Click to expand...


Dunb cow, I'm in the military and I can get a job if I got out, the truth is that the rich 'job creators' re stalling job creation to keep down costs so they can pocket it.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation&#8212;$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimate&#8212;represents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 months&#8212;from taking office to mid-FY 2011&#8212;the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
Click to expand...


if you're going to cut and paste word for word from the Big Time Conservative blog, you could at least show enough respect for intellectual property rights to link to it.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


By the way - who the hell are you Dumbocrats to talk about "patriotism"?  You idiots believe the Consitution is "irrelevant" and "outdated" and not a one of you has ever actually read it.  What is less "patriotic" than Obamacare - unconstitutionally and Communistically forcing the American people to purchase a product or service against their will?  There is nobody less patriot than the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrat, so please spare us all the rhetoric chief.


----------



## Flaylo

Rottweiler said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
Click to expand...


I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.


----------



## shintao

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for showing you have no idea.
> 
> I bet you dont even know what the cost of complying with regulation is per year.
> 
> 
> Get back to us when you learn to work your search engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbmuthafacker, burden of proof is on you, your claim is facking fugazi if you can't back it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say, full hold my hand, I dont believe regulation costs anything.
> 
> And I will post up.
Click to expand...


Regulations cost the American taxpayer a ton of money, and tie up private enterprise from doing what they need to do. Consumers have court systems to correct any wrongs by corporations, but we also need government to get out of the way of lawsuits and putting caps on how much you can sue a corporation for. A two way street for Americans who are being hindered in business and consumerism.

I am tired of paying for regulations, inspections, and monitoring corporations with tons of Administrative departments doing what corporations should be doing themselves if they value being in business.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way - who the hell are you Dumbocrats to talk about "patriotism"?  You idiots believe the Consitution is "irrelevant" and "outdated" and not a one of you has ever actually read it.  What is less "patriotic" than Obamacare - unconstitutionally and Communistically forcing the American people to purchase a product or service against their will?  There is nobody less patriot than the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrat, so please spare us all the rhetoric chief.
Click to expand...


Who knew Rottweilers could be trained like parrots?


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
Click to expand...


Just because I like seeing you throw fits.

Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation

Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.


----------



## P@triot

Truthmatters said:


> the tea party is the reason this country is about to default



Good!  Somebody has to be the adults in the room and stop the spending.  As someone already said in this thread, Obama and the rest of the Dumbocrats are acting like crack whores with their daddy's credit card.  Someone has to stop the spending.

The question is, why do you attack the only adults in the room trying to be responsible while supporting an idiot Marxist who has spent us into $14 trillion in debt.  We're going to collapse like Greece.  *How dumb are you to not understand that*?!?!?!?

Furthermore, the Tea Party is willing to raise the debt ceiling to avoid default - they are only asking for a Balanced Budget amendment to ensure the Dumbocrats don't spend us into collapse again - so stop spreading lies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Tea Party racists and fascists and corporatists reflect the worst in America.

The president said flatly this morning a bi-partisan consensus is required to work on the problem, not 1 of Americans telling the other 4 what to do.

You TeaBots will heel, no doubt about it.


----------



## Full-Auto

jakestarkey said:


> the tea party racists and fascists and corporatists reflect the worst in america.
> 
> The president said flatly this morning a bi-partisan consensus is required to work on the problem, not 1 of americans telling the other 4 what to do.
> 
> You teabots will heel, no doubt about it.



lol  see post 95


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Obama tank the deal?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no deal.  Not even close, according to Boehner.  Here, let's quote him shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the end, we couldn't connect. Not because of different personalities, but because of different visions for our country," Boehner wrote in a letter to his fellow Republicans.
> 
> The House speaker said that "a deal was never reached, and was never really close."
> 
> "For these reasons, I have decided to end discussions with the White House and begin conversations with the leaders of the Senate in an effort to find a path forward,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debt talks between Obama, House Speaker Boehner collapse - CNN
Click to expand...


Yeah, they weren't even close to a deal because Obama wants to spend this nation into collapse and will accept nothing less.  All he has to do is agree to a Balanced Budget amendment and he gets the debt ceiling hike he wants.  Why won't he agree to that?  Because it limits his spending, and he wants to spend us into collapse.  It's just that simple.


----------



## Ali777

CrusaderFrank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every plan Obama backs the right spits on.
> 
> He has backed things they came up with and then they voted against their own bills.
> 
> They are insane and nothing good is going to come from their insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith
Click to expand...


What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.


----------



## Vanquish

Rottweiler said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being help up for two reasons.
> 
> Democrats F'in over investors. and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to insult you, nor am I going to tell you that you're 100% wrong, but...

The comment made earlier that rich folk are holding onto their money isn't wrong.  Some conservatives are making such a big deal out of the "uncertainty of the markets"

Translation...they dont want to risk their money. And who can blame them.

You keep wanting to hang ALL the blame on Obama. Sure, he deserves some of it, but not as much as you want to say.  Trickle-down economics depends on the magnanimity/gambling nature of business leaders. And they aren't always magnanimous or ready to gamble.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - who the hell are you Dumbocrats to talk about "patriotism"?  You idiots believe the Consitution is "irrelevant" and "outdated" and not a one of you has ever actually read it.  What is less "patriotic" than Obamacare - unconstitutionally and Communistically forcing the American people to purchase a product or service against their will?  There is nobody less patriot than the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrat, so please spare us all the rhetoric chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew Rottweilers could be trained like parrots?
Click to expand...


Yep - when the facts can't be argued, the idiot Dumbocrat has to change the subject and turn to either violence or insults.  It's all you can do when you don't have the facts on your side...


----------



## Full-Auto

Ali777 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every plan Obama backs the right spits on.
> 
> He has backed things they came up with and then they voted against their own bills.
> 
> They are insane and nothing good is going to come from their insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
Click to expand...


Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.


Another class warfare clown.


----------



## P@triot

Flaylo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry Flaylo, are facts shredding your Marxist/Socialist/Communist propaganda?  Oh... you poor little Marxist Dumbocrat.  I didn't mean to ruin your propaganda with facts....  Now go ask big Uncle Sam to wipe your little chin-chiney 'cause you have some spittle on it.  And ask him to silence me like you do with other people who speak the truth and are a threat to your Marxist utopia...


----------



## auditor0007

Rottweiler said:


> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.
> 
> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.



Something that those of you who support a Balanced Budget Amendment do not understand is that such an amendment does not guarantee reduced spending.  What it would guarantee is that when Congress determines that we need to spend more, for whatever reason, if the money isn't there, then taxes will have to be raised.  This could be catastrophic to the economy at certain times.

Let's say we get that Balanced Budget Amendment and Republicans control the House, Senate, and the White House.  In the event that the economy does not improve, all of a sudden, voters do what they normally do, and vote for more Liberal representation.  What you will get is increased spending, and massive tax increases on the wealthy.  I really don't think this is the road you want to go down.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.
> 
> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something that those of you who support a Balanced Budget Amendment do not understand is that such an amendment does not guarantee reduced spending.  What it would guarantee is that when Congress determines that we need to spend more, for whatever reason, if the money isn't there, then taxes will have to be raised.  This could be catastrophic to the economy at certain times.
> 
> Let's say we get that Balanced Budget Amendment and Republicans control the House, Senate, and the White House.  In the event that the economy does not improve, all of a sudden, voters do what they normally do, and vote for more Liberal representation.  What you will get is increased spending, and massive tax increases on the wealthy.  I really don't think this is the road you want to go down.
Click to expand...


Like everyone else, you're twisting the truth.  Nobody claimed the Balanced Budget amendment "reduces spending".  *It stops them from spending beyond the budget*.  Henced "balanced" (not "reduced") like the rest of America.  If we had it now, the Marxist Barack Hussein would not have been able to spend $5 trillion beyond the budget in only 2.5 years, and our national debt would still stand at $9 trillion like it did the day he took office.

Do you understand now?


----------



## 8537

Full-Auto said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation&#8212;$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimate&#8212;represents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 months&#8212;from taking office to mid-FY 2011&#8212;the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
Click to expand...


Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.

In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.


----------



## auditor0007

Full-Auto said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
Click to expand...


The class warfare has been in favor of the wealthy for so long, and yet so many conservatives have been duped into thinking it is the other way around.  The top 10% earns 45% of all the income and only pays 30% of the taxes.  What a deal for them.  That leaves the rest of us screwed as that top 10% continues to increase their wealth while ours shrinks.  But keep thinking that the wealthy are the ones who are creating the jobs.  We've seen just how many they've created lately.


----------



## Full-Auto

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new  make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
Click to expand...


Have you been to any parking lots lately, brand new ones?   Do you understand the cost of increasing the size of a restroom a few inches beyond what was previously mandated.  I only gave you a contractors perspective, since that is what I do.


----------



## P@triot

Vanquish said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to insult you, nor am I going to tell you that you're 100% wrong, but...
> 
> The comment made earlier that rich folk are holding onto their money isn't wrong.  Some conservatives are making such a big deal out of the "uncertainty of the markets"
> 
> Translation...they dont want to risk their money. And who can blame them.
> 
> You keep wanting to hang ALL the blame on Obama. Sure, he deserves some of it, but not as much as you want to say.  Trickle-down economics depends on the magnanimity/gambling nature of business leaders. And they aren't always magnanimous or ready to gamble.
Click to expand...


You're right to some degree - but think about your statement.  When Wall Street "gambled" under GWB and it all collapsed, there was rage from the left at the "evil" rich.  Now, when the markets are even more volatile thanks to world events (ie Greece collapse) and an administration stifling the economy with anti-capitalist regulations, suddenly the left wants people to "gamble".  And of course, if they did and things go worse, they would then blame conservatives and capitalism even more.

It's the entire problem with the left - the shut down capitalism with their Marxist/Socialist/Communist policies, and when things get worse, they blame Capitalism further.  It would be hysterical if it wasn't so tragic.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class warfare has been in favor of the wealthy for so long, and yet so many conservatives have been duped into thinking it is the other way around.  The top 10% earns 45% of all the income and only pays 30% of the taxes.  What a deal for them.  That leaves the rest of us screwed as that top 10% continues to increase their wealth while ours shrinks.  But keep thinking that the wealthy are the ones who are creating the jobs.  We've seen just how many they've created lately.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you used the key word:  earned.  They earned their wealth.  It's not yours to take.  It's not yours to redistribute.  It's not the government's to do with as they see fit.  It is their wealth and they earned it.  If you don't like what they are doing with it, then start your own company and become rich yourself.  Then you can spend it your Marxist principles as you see fit.  And you know what?  I will 100% support you and your free will to believe in and practice Marxism with _your_ _own_ wealth.  It really is that simple my friend.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rott continues his neo-fascist TeaBot salivating.  Fun to watch.


----------



## 8537

Full-Auto said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new  make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to any parking lots lately, brand new ones?   Do you understand the cost of increasing the size of a restroom a few inches beyond what was previously mandated.  I only gave you a contractors perspective, since that is what I do.
Click to expand...


yes, I've been to a lot of parking lots lately.  How did the new ADA regs change parking requirements?

How did the size of bathrooms required change with this latest round of ADA regs?  There may be new, more restrictive D&C requirements, but if they are there I haven't seen them.

The new ADA regs are almost exclusively clarifications of previous standards and definitions in the law.  That should reduce the cost  of compliance, not increase it.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
Click to expand...


You clearly have no experience in the real world.  I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.

First of all, someone from the company has to read, learn, and understand the regulation.  That = time and *time = money*.  In many cases, that means an attorney.  That's even _more_ money.  Most regulations require paper work - someone has to process that paper work.  That's even _more_ money.  Make a mistake that causes you to default on that regulation, and you're hit with penalties, legal fees, etc.  That's even _more_ money.

How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money is simply mind-boggling.  You clearly have never run a business and I would even doubt held a job with statements like that.


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> Rott continues his neo-fascist TeaBot salivating.  Fun to watch.



And you continue to be nothing but a ankle biting chihuahua.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new  make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to any parking lots lately, brand new ones?   Do you understand the cost of increasing the size of a restroom a few inches beyond what was previously mandated.  I only gave you a contractors perspective, since that is what I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, I've been to a lot of parking lots lately.  How did the new ADA regs change parking requirements?
> 
> How did the size of bathrooms required change with this latest round of ADA regs?  There may be new, more restrictive D&C requirements, but if they are there I haven't seen them.
> 
> The new ADA regs are almost exclusively clarifications of previous standards and definitions in the law.  That should reduce the cost  of compliance, not increase it.
Click to expand...


So you're giving an example of a costly regulation (which when implemented added costs to a business that previously didn't exist) that was altered to slightly reduce the cost of that regulatory burden, as proof that regulations save money???  

The slightly altered regulation still costs significantly more than not having the regulation at all, it just costs a little less than the previously more restricted unaltered regulation!!!


----------



## uscitizen

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



Ohh to some all the bad results will be Obama's fault anyway.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to any parking lots lately, brand new ones?   Do you understand the cost of increasing the size of a restroom a few inches beyond what was previously mandated.  I only gave you a contractors perspective, since that is what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I've been to a lot of parking lots lately.  How did the new ADA regs change parking requirements?
> 
> How did the size of bathrooms required change with this latest round of ADA regs?  There may be new, more restrictive D&C requirements, but if they are there I haven't seen them.
> 
> The new ADA regs are almost exclusively clarifications of previous standards and definitions in the law.  That should reduce the cost  of compliance, not increase it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're giving an example of a costly regulation (which when implemented added costs to a business that previously didn't exist) that was altered to slightly reduce the cost of that regulatory burden, as proof that regulations save money???
Click to expand...


Well, let's see:  Heritage is claiming that the new ADA regulations increased the cost of compliance.

You're agreeing with me that the new regs REDUCE the cost burden.

OK then, we agree.  Heritage is wrong (as usual).


----------



## Oddball

Rottweiler said:


> You clearly have no experience in the real world.  I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.
> 
> First of all, someone from the company has to read, learn, and understand the regulation.  That = time and *time = money*.  In many cases, that means an attorney.  That's even _more_ money.  Most regulations require paper work - someone has to process that paper work.  That's even _more_ money.  Make a mistake that causes you to default on that regulation, and you're hit with penalties, legal fees, etc.  That's even _more_ money.
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money is simply mind-boggling.  You clearly have never run a business and I would even doubt held a job with statements like that.


Lest we fail to mention the costs of retro-fitting hotels, restaurants and other businesses.

But it's like Walter E Williams says; do-gooder liberoidals love visible beneficiaries and invisible casualties.


----------



## uscitizen

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly have no experience in the real world.  I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.
> 
> First of all, someone from the company has to read, learn, and understand the regulation.  That = time and *time = money*.  In many cases, that means an attorney.  That's even _more_ money.  Most regulations require paper work - someone has to process that paper work.  That's even _more_ money.  Make a mistake that causes you to default on that regulation, and you're hit with penalties, legal fees, etc.  That's even _more_ money.
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money is simply mind-boggling.  You clearly have never run a business and I would even doubt held a job with statements like that.
Click to expand...


So more regulations mean more jobs?


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> Rott continues his neo-fascist TeaBot salivating.  Fun to watch.



Jake - you have nothing to add here and the facts have already proved you are completely wrong on every statement you make.  Why don't you finish junior high, _then_ come back and try to discuss important stuff with the adults.  Ok?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Flaylo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs are being held up because the rich business owners want to keep more money for the selves, not because of over regulation you facktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response from the Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats who don't understand economics.  If the rich are so "greedy" as the idiot liberal likes to accuse them of, then it would go to reason that they want to expand their business to make even *more* money.  And to grow, they would need more people to handle the additional volume of work, hence more jobs would be created.  So it is clearly not the "evil rich" people as you state.  Only the idiot Dumbocrat contradicts their own statements.
> 
> Here are some actual facts for you Marxist/Socialist/Communist Dumbocrats:
> 
> The annual cost of regulation$1.75 trillion by one frequently cited estimaterepresents twice the amount of individual income taxes collected last year (*tough to hire when American businesses are spending $1.75 trillion on government regulation*). Overall, from the beginning of the Obama Administration to mid-fiscal year (FY) 2011, regulators have imposed $38 billion in new costs on the American people, more than any comparable period on record. Consider Washington's red tape to be a hidden tax.
> 
> The mountain of regulations didn't begin under the Obama Administration. Under the Administration of George W. Bush (*which is more evidence the GOP is just Liberal Lite*), for example, $60 billion in additional annual regulatory costs were imposed on Americans. But, the rate at which burdens are growing has accelerated under the Obama Administration:
> 
> During its first 26 monthsfrom taking office to mid-FY 2011the Obama Administration has imposed *75 new major regulations with reported costs to the private sector exceeding $40 billion.* During the same period, six major rulemaking proceedings reduced regulatory burdens by an estimated $1.5 billion, still leaving a net increase of more than $38 billion.
> 
> The actual cost of the new regulations is almost certainly higher due to under-estimation, agencies' failures to analyze costs, and the fact that "non-major" rules aren't even calculated. Amid the overwhelming weight of the evidence that government regulations are weighing down the American economy, President Obama continues to stiffle the economy with his Marxist policies.
> 
> Rather than ignorantly popping off at the mouth regarding subjects you know *nothing* about, why don't you educate yourself about what is really going on, you ignorant loud-mouthed jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see the money not your copy and pasted rightwing talking points.
Click to expand...


Must suck for ya when the facts, numbers and math are the talking points. You guys keep giving us talking points wrapped in gold leaf!


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I like seeing you throw fits.
> 
> Red Tape: Rising Cost of Government Regulation | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> Now before your nose becomes disjointed try to counter with your own cost analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly have no experience in the real world.
Click to expand...


That's hilarious!  But of course you don't mean to insult...oh no, you're just able to discern the entirety of one's experience from a couple posts on a message board.



> I   I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.



Indeed!  And providing clarity about that regulation reduces the burden.

Something tells me you've never read an ADA reg in your life.



> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money



How you can come to the conclusion that I said such a stupid thing is simply mind-boggling. 

Try this:  Read what I actually wrote instead of what you presume I might think.  Then maybe we can have an actual conversation instead of you asking me to defend things I never said. 

That's how it works in the real world you claim I've never experienced.


----------



## auditor0007

Rottweiler said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class warfare has been in favor of the wealthy for so long, and yet so many conservatives have been duped into thinking it is the other way around.  The top 10% earns 45% of all the income and only pays 30% of the taxes.  What a deal for them.  That leaves the rest of us screwed as that top 10% continues to increase their wealth while ours shrinks.  But keep thinking that the wealthy are the ones who are creating the jobs.  We've seen just how many they've created lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you used the key word:  earned.  They earned their wealth.  It's not yours to take.  It's not yours to redistribute.  It's not the government's to do with as they see fit.  It is their wealth and they earned it.  If you don't like what they are doing with it, then start your own company and become rich yourself.  Then you can spend it your Marxist principles as you see fit.  And you know what?  I will 100% support you and your free will to believe in and practice Marxism with _your_ _own_ wealth.  It really is that simple my friend.
Click to expand...


So you believe the less you earn, the greater percentage of that you should pay in taxes, and the more you earn, the less you should pay.  Got ya.  We need a regressive tax system.  Makes sense to me.  Or maybe you just believe we shouldn't tax anybody anything.  Yea, let's do that and see how well it works.  

BTW, I am a business owner and pay taxes, so blow me with your Marxist bullshit.


----------



## P@triot

uscitizen said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no experience in the real world.  I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.
> 
> First of all, someone from the company has to read, learn, and understand the regulation.  That = time and *time = money*.  In many cases, that means an attorney.  That's even _more_ money.  Most regulations require paper work - someone has to process that paper work.  That's even _more_ money.  Make a mistake that causes you to default on that regulation, and you're hit with penalties, legal fees, etc.  That's even _more_ money.
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money is simply mind-boggling.  You clearly have never run a business and I would even doubt held a job with statements like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So more regulations mean more jobs?
Click to expand...


In many cases - yes.  And that costs money for a business, which is not tied to the business they do and hence brings in no more revenue.  If you're a hospital, hiring more doctors brings in more revenue because the patients pay for service from the doctor.  But hiring more staff to process paperwork, ensure compliance with the law, etc. in order to meet the demands of HIPAA regulations costs the business tons of money while not generating any additional revenue.  That causes healthcare costs to go up to cover those costs, and the liberals scream and wail about the costs of healthcare.  It's just another glaring example of how their own policies and beliefs contradict themselves.

A universal fact that you liberals need to learn: government cannot artificially increase employment through policy or ignorant regulations.  Only the free market can increase employment.  It's damn time we free this market from the regulations of the Marxist Barack Hussein...


----------



## uscitizen

Rottweiler said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no experience in the real world.  I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.
> 
> First of all, someone from the company has to read, learn, and understand the regulation.  That = time and *time = money*.  In many cases, that means an attorney.  That's even _more_ money.  Most regulations require paper work - someone has to process that paper work.  That's even _more_ money.  Make a mistake that causes you to default on that regulation, and you're hit with penalties, legal fees, etc.  That's even _more_ money.
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money is simply mind-boggling.  You clearly have never run a business and I would even doubt held a job with statements like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So more regulations mean more jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many cases - yes.  And that costs money for a business, which is not tied to the business they do and hence brings in no more revenue.  If you're a hospital, hiring more doctors brings in more revenue because the patients pay for service from the doctor.  But hiring more staff to process paperwork, ensure compliance with the law, etc. in order to meet the demands of HIPAA regulations costs the business tons of money while not generating any additional revenue.  That causes healthcare costs to go up to cover those costs, and the liberals scream and wail about the costs of healthcare.  It's just another glaring example of how their own policies and beliefs contradict themselves.
> 
> A universal fact that you liberals need to learn: government cannot artificially increase employment through policy or ignorant regulations.  Only the free market can increase employment.  It's damn time we free this market from the regulations of the Marxist Barack Hussein...
Click to expand...


But without jobs people will not buy any product/service from your business.
Jobs vs maximizing profit is a balancing act crucial to a consumer oriented economy.
Our business community has lost track of that point though.

We are racing to lower costs/labor in a country dependent on what consumers spend?
Not very brilliant if you ask me.


----------



## auditor0007

Rottweiler said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.
> 
> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something that those of you who support a Balanced Budget Amendment do not understand is that such an amendment does not guarantee reduced spending.  What it would guarantee is that when Congress determines that we need to spend more, for whatever reason, if the money isn't there, then taxes will have to be raised.  This could be catastrophic to the economy at certain times.
> 
> Let's say we get that Balanced Budget Amendment and Republicans control the House, Senate, and the White House.  In the event that the economy does not improve, all of a sudden, voters do what they normally do, and vote for more Liberal representation.  What you will get is increased spending, and massive tax increases on the wealthy.  I really don't think this is the road you want to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like everyone else, you're twisting the truth.  Nobody claimed the Balanced Budget amendment "reduces spending".  *It stops them from spending beyond the budget*.  Henced "balanced" (not "reduced") like the rest of America.  If we had it now, the Marxist Barack Hussein would not have been able to spend $5 trillion beyond the budget in only 2.5 years, and our national debt would still stand at $9 trillion like it did the day he took office.
> 
> Do you understand now?
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not.  They may have just raised taxes on the wealthy.  Let me give you another example.  Medicare is unsustainable on its present course.  However, if it is determined that we are going to pay for it, and we have a Balanced Budget Amendment, then the only option will be to raise taxes.  Do you understand now?  

Probably not.


----------



## NYcarbineer

We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class warfare has been in favor of the wealthy for so long, and yet so many conservatives have been duped into thinking it is the other way around.  The top 10% earns 45% of all the income and only pays 30% of the taxes.  What a deal for them.  That leaves the rest of us screwed as that top 10% continues to increase their wealth while ours shrinks.  But keep thinking that the wealthy are the ones who are creating the jobs.  We've seen just how many they've created lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you used the key word:  earned.  They earned their wealth.  It's not yours to take.  It's not yours to redistribute.  It's not the government's to do with as they see fit.  It is their wealth and they earned it.  If you don't like what they are doing with it, then start your own company and become rich yourself.  Then you can spend it your Marxist principles as you see fit.  And you know what?  I will 100% support you and your free will to believe in and practice Marxism with _your_ _own_ wealth.  It really is that simple my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the less you earn, the greater percentage of that you should pay in taxes, and the more you earn, the less you should pay.  Got ya.  We need a regressive tax system.  Makes sense to me.  Or maybe you just believe we shouldn't tax anybody anything.  Yea, let's do that and see how well it works.
> 
> BTW, I am a business owner and pay taxes, so blow me with your Marxist bullshit.
Click to expand...


No, I believe the entire country should pay 10% in income tax, have absolutely no deductions available (closes the loopholes and not necessary when you're allowed to keep 90% of the wealth you earn), and all other forms of taxes should be elliminated immediately (sales tax, property tax, death tax, capital gains tax, etc.).  By the way, 10% of a billion is $100 million.  10% of $60,000 is $6,000.  So the rich do pay more as it currently stands and they would pay more how it should be.  By closing loopholes, you no longer 90% of the IRS, because there would be nearly nothing to audit.  That would save an ungodly amount of money alone.  As would recovering the dollars lost to loopholes and tax evasion.

_That_ is what I believe.  But of course, you need to lie and put words in other people's mouth to further your failed cause.  Our government has grown into an unconstitutional monstrosity that is all about waste.  They waste trillions in hard earned tax payer dollars, and most of us are damn tired of it.  I'm sorry if you like wealth being confiscated and wasted, simply because you have anger and bitterness towards those who have been more successful than you in life, but the rest of us do not.


----------



## kwc57

Flaylo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the praise that the forum Teabasturd lovers are showing they know their beloved Congressional Teabasturds will not get reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit something here.  You amaze me.  Simply amaze me.  I never thought it possible that any person could be as fucking clueless as you, but you proved me wrong.  Those "Teabasturds" are the only politicians actually doing what they the campaigned and got elected for.  Those who elected them are pleased that they are actually receiving the representation they voted for.  They will be reelected handily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
Click to expand...


You need to educate yourself if you don't want to continue looking like the doofus you are.

Let me help.  Have your mom read and explain this to you.

Tea Party Patriots | Mission Statement and Core Values

Mission Statement
The impetus for the Tea Party movement is excessive government spending and taxation. Our mission is to attract, educate, organize, and mobilize our fellow citizens to secure public policy consistent with our three core values of Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government and Free Markets. 


Core Values
Fiscal Responsibility
Constitutionally Limited Government
Free Markets


Fiscal Responsibility: Fiscal Responsibility by government honors and respects the freedom of the individual to spend the money that is the fruit of their own labor. A constitutionally limited government, designed to protect the blessings of liberty, must be fiscally responsible or it must subject its citizenry to high levels of taxation that unjustly restrict the liberty our Constitution was designed to protect. Such runaway deficit spending as we now see in Washington D.C. compels us to take action as the increasing national debt is a grave threat to our national sovereignty and the personal and economic liberty of future generations. 

Constitutionally Limited Government: We, the members of The Tea Party Patriots, are inspired by our founding documents and regard the Constitution of the United States to be the supreme law of the land. We believe that it is possible to know the original intent of the government our founders set forth, and stand in support of that intent. Like the founders, we support states' rights for those powers not expressly stated in the Constitution. As the government is of the people, by the people and for the people, in all other matters we support the personal liberty of the individual, within the rule of law. 

Free Markets: A free market is the economic consequence of personal liberty. The founders believed that personal and economic freedom were indivisible, as do we. Our current government's interference distorts the free market and inhibits the pursuit of individual and economic liberty. Therefore, we support a return to the free market principles on which this nation was founded and oppose government intervention into the operations of private business. 


Our Philosophy
Tea Party Patriots, Inc. as an organization believes in the Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government, and Free Markets. Tea Party Patriots, Inc. is a non-partisan grassroots organization of individuals united by our core values derived from the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution of the United States of America, the Bill Of Rights as explained in the Federalist Papers. We recognize and support the strength of grassroots organization powered by activism and civic responsibility at a local level. We hold that the United States is a republic conceived by its architects as a nation whose people were granted "unalienable rights" by our Creator. Chiefly among these are the rights to "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness." The Tea Party Patriots stand with our founders, as heirs to the republic, to claim our rights and duties which preserve their legacy and our own. We hold, as did the founders, that there exists an inherent benefit to our country when private property and prosperity are secured by natural law and the rights of the individual. As an organization we do not take stances on social issues. We urge members to engage fully on the social issues they consider important and aligned with their beliefs. 

Tea Party movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Tea Party movement (TPM) is an American populist[1][2][3] political movement that is generally recognized as conservative and libertarian,[4][5] and has sponsored protests and supported political candidates since 2009.[6][7][8] It endorses reduced government spending,[9][10] opposition to taxation in varying degrees,[10] reduction of the national debt and federal budget deficit,[9] and adherence to an originalist interpretation of the United States Constitution.[11]

The name "Tea Party" is a reference to the Boston Tea Party, a protest by colonists who objected to a British tax on tea in 1773 and demonstrated by dumping British tea taken from docked ships into the harbor.[12] Some commentators have referred to the Tea in "Tea Party" as the backronym "Taxed Enough Already".[13][14]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

NYcarbineer said:


> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.



The Dems in the senate and the president are no better than the teapartiers.

The senate dems unanimously voted against both bills the repubs put forth and the President did not bargain in good faith when the dems and reps did give him a compromise bill they all agreed to (he then added more revenue to it making the compromise fail)

At least be honest NYcarbineer.....you know the left is not better than the tea party in this one.

Oh and yeah.....the teapartier plan below is so horrible right?

How do we get debt? From spending and bad budgets. What did the cut cap and balance bill do? It tries to control spending and bad budgets. The things in the bill are directly related to the debt ceiling

The Cut, Cap, and Balance Act of 2011  

CUT

Cuts total spending by $111 billion in FY 2012. The savings is divided as follows:
Reduce non-security discretionary spending below 2008 levels, which saves $76 billion.
$35 billion cut to non-veterans, non-Medicare, non-Social Security mandatory spending.
Defense budget at President's level.

CAP

Total federal spending is scaled back based on the glide path for the fiscal years below:
2012, 22.5% of GDP.
2013, 21.7% of GDP.
2014, 20.8% of GDP.
2015, 20.2% of GDP.
2016, 20.2% of GDP.
2017, 20.0% of GDP.
2018, 19.7% of GDP.
2019, 19.9% of GDP.
2020, 19.9% of GDP.
2021, 19.9% of GDP.

BALANCE

Requires the passage of a Balanced Budget Amendment before raising the nation's debt limit.

DEBT CEILING INCREASE CONTINGENT ON BBA

Provides for the President's request for a debt ceiling increase if a qualifying Balanced Budget Amendment passes Congress and is sent to the states for ratification.


----------



## Article 15

Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.


----------



## Liability

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  The contention is that what's GOOD for America is what the Tea Party applauds.

It is only in your fevered imagination that sticking to their guns is "bad for America."  It isn't.  In this instance, being stubborn is the only path to helping to SAVE the American Republic.

I would be happier if there was no brinksmanship.

The liberal Democratics can avoid this.  ALL they have to do is agree with the guys trying to put the brakes on the irresponsible borrowing, debts acquisitions, deficit and spending.

In short, it is and ought to be incumbent on the liberal Democratics to stop playing games and to get down to the very hard business of being responsible.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama and Reid didn't want to compromise


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something that those of you who support a Balanced Budget Amendment do not understand is that such an amendment does not guarantee reduced spending.  What it would guarantee is that when Congress determines that we need to spend more, for whatever reason, if the money isn't there, then taxes will have to be raised.  This could be catastrophic to the economy at certain times.
> 
> Let's say we get that Balanced Budget Amendment and Republicans control the House, Senate, and the White House.  In the event that the economy does not improve, all of a sudden, voters do what they normally do, and vote for more Liberal representation.  What you will get is increased spending, and massive tax increases on the wealthy.  I really don't think this is the road you want to go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like everyone else, you're twisting the truth.  Nobody claimed the Balanced Budget amendment "reduces spending".  *It stops them from spending beyond the budget*.  Henced "balanced" (not "reduced") like the rest of America.  If we had it now, the Marxist Barack Hussein would not have been able to spend $5 trillion beyond the budget in only 2.5 years, and our national debt would still stand at $9 trillion like it did the day he took office.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.  They may have just raised taxes on the wealthy.  Let me give you another example.  Medicare is unsustainable on its present course.  However, if it is determined that we are going to pay for it, and we have a Balanced Budget Amendment, then the only option will be to raise taxes.  Do you understand now?
> 
> Probably not.
Click to expand...


Raising taxes is not the only option.  We could get rid of it.  Or turn it over to the private sector.  Or just allow charity to handle the social issues of this nation while the federal government focuses on it's constitutional responsibilities.

Either way, at least we'd be having an honest debate about it up front, and not kicking the can down the road to ensure power by promising social programs we can't afford while running up $14 trillion in debt.  If you're so worried about higher taxes for Medicare in the future, why are you not worried about the taxes it will take to pay off the $14 trillion debt?  Furthermore, that debt is accumulating _millions_ in _interest_ every second.

That's what the Balanced Budget does - it forces the Dumbocrats to have an honest debate on what their programs will cost the nation, instead of hiding it in debt spending and kicking it down the road for future generations to deal with.  And that's exactly why Obama and the Dumbocrats are panicking over that suggestion.

The conservatives want responsible spending, the liberals want the debt ceiling raised.  Both parties get what they want with each bill the House has passed and that is the very definition of compromise - yet it is Obama and Reid who refuse to agree to that deal or budge.  And it's exactly why his poll numbers keep dropping and he will find himself a 1 term wonder and be along side Jimmy Carter in the discussion of biggest failures in US history.


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama and Reid didn't want to compromise



They are angling for a crisis 

and they just don't care about the suffering of the people they profess to care for as long as they perceive some cheap political advantage in it.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKqk6ci-96c]&#x202a;Paul Ryan: I Never Thought It Was Realistic To Pass A BBA&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.



cut cap and balance did no such thing.  It was actually a very good plan which would have reigned in much of this out of control spending from both parties.

The dems in the senate obstructed the plan and obama indicated he would obstruct it if they didn't.

All I see is republicans offering up plans to settle it and dems just saying NO NO NO NO NO

The dems are now the party of NO like the republicans were.


----------



## Modbert

I like how the "Conservative" talking point has gone from "We won't default or take damage if we don't raise the debt ceiling" to "If we default or take damage, it's Obama and the Democrats fault."

It's pretty amusing to see both talking points being used at the same time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Democrats are economic Jihadists


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Democrats are economic Jihadists



I'm unsure as to whether or not you're serious at this point or just a Liberal trying to troll the right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are economic Jihadists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure as to whether or not you're serious at this point or just a Liberal trying to troll the right.
Click to expand...


I'm serious, Bert. When people realize Social Security is broke there's going to be a real crack up, just like Obama wants.


----------



## Liability

Modbert said:


> I like how the "Conservative" talking point has gone from "We won't default or take damage if we don't raise the debt ceiling" to "If we default or take damage, it's Obama and the Democrats fault."
> 
> It's pretty amusing to see both talking points being used at the same time.



Nice try at crafting an inconsistency where none exists, Floppy.

We won't default if we refuse to raise the debt ceiling is a true statement if we understand that what it means is that *there is no necessary cause and effect relationship.*

That does not rule out (because it cannot rule out) the prospect that the President *could* be a complete douche and place cheap-ass partisan political advantage over responsibility and CHOOSE to allow defaults on perfectly payable debts as they become due.  

Your simplistic non-comprehending partisan mind won't hold both such thoughts in place, simultaneously.  That's entirely on you.  But you fool nobody, Floppy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama could have accepted Cut Cap and Balance 1 week ago but he'd rather have blood in the streets


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.



Less than a year ago you said the tea party was insignificant...

Changing your tune now?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut cap and balance did no such thing.  It was actually a very good plan which would have reigned in much of this out of control spending from both parties.
> 
> The dems in the senate obstructed the plan and obama indicated he would obstruct it if they didn't.
> 
> All I see is republicans offering up plans to settle it and dems just saying NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> The dems are now the party of NO like the republicans were.
Click to expand...


The GOP controls one half of one third of the government and think they are in charge and can dictate what's what. Just like with the filibuster spree in 2009-2010 they retardly think they can rule from the minority. News flash, bro, y'all are going to have to offer up something EVERYONE ELSE will agree with to get a deal done because they aren't in charge. And this "crisis" is manufactured by the GOP by refusing to pass a clean bill and turning the debt ceiling into a political football in the first place. I'm completely distgusted by all this shit.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama could have accepted Cut Cap and Balance 1 week ago but he'd rather have blood in the streets



And Republicans could have also accepted Reid's plan which gives them what they wanted in no revenue increases. By your logic, I guess Republicans rather have blood in the streets.


----------



## kwc57

Article 15 said:


> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.



I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.


----------



## 8537

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a year ago you said the tea party was insignificant...
> 
> Changing your tune now?
Click to expand...


When the moderates both parties kick out the TP'ers and far leftists and reach a bipartisan solution, the insignificance will show.

But hey, that Neg Rep with the "Fuck You" was supersweet!  Thanks.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Reid didn't want to compromise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are angling for a crisis
> 
> and they just don't care about the suffering of the people they profess to care for as long as they perceive some cheap political advantage in it.
Click to expand...


And the Teabaggers care about the suffering of the people so much that default is the answer?


----------



## kwc57

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut cap and balance did no such thing.  It was actually a very good plan which would have reigned in much of this out of control spending from both parties.
> 
> The dems in the senate obstructed the plan and obama indicated he would obstruct it if they didn't.
> 
> All I see is republicans offering up plans to settle it and dems just saying NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> The dems are now the party of NO like the republicans were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP controls one half of one third of the government and think they are in charge and can dictate what's what. Just like with the filibuster spree in 2009-2010 they retardly think they can rule from the minority. News flash, bro, y'all are going to have to offer up something EVERYONE ELSE will agree with to get a deal done because they aren't in charge. And this "crisis" is manufactured by the GOP by refusing to pass a clean bill and turning the debt ceiling into a political football in the first place. I'm completely distgusted by all this shit.
Click to expand...


If the Dems control all the rest, it should be easy for them to pass anything they want.  What's holding them up?  Playing politics perhaps?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have accepted Cut Cap and Balance 1 week ago but he'd rather have blood in the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans could have also accepted Reid's plan which gives them what they wanted in no revenue increases. By your logic, I guess Republicans rather have blood in the streets.
Click to expand...


Our plan was in writing, Reid's was not

Obama changed his stance at the last minute because he wants to star5t a revolution by starving our Seniors


----------



## Dr.House

8537 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a year ago you said the tea party was insignificant...
> 
> Changing your tune now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the moderates both parties kick out the TP'ers and far leftists and reach a bipartisan solution, the insignificance will show.
Click to expand...

Lots of speculatiuon on your part...  Pretty funny from someone so fond of the word "unexpected"...



> But hey, that Neg Rep with the "Fuck You" was supersweet!  Thanks.


It was "Fuck off..."

Can you get anything correct?  

Now go whine to mamma - she waitin' for ya...


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Reid didn't want to compromise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are angling for a crisis
> 
> and they just don't care about the suffering of the people they profess to care for as long as they perceive some cheap political advantage in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Teabaggers care about the suffering of the people so much that default is the answer?
Click to expand...


Nobody is answering ANY question by the "default" option.

REFUSING to raise the debt ceiling simply DOES NOT entail any necessity of any default.

That contention by the Obamessiah supporters and other assorted lib ass-hats remains a lie.  

TRY to pay attention.  REFUSAL to raise "debt ceiling" does NOT require any "default."

A default IS still possible, but that would require a deliberate CHOICE by the President.

IF there's a default, it's because he sees cheap partisan political advantage in creating a completely avoidable "crisis."

And guys like you, useful idiots one and all, are his enablers.


----------



## ba1614

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



It also says a lot about the state of America when those concerned with, and ready to do something about the debt, and enormous deficits, are labeled "extremists".


----------



## 8537

Dr.House said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a year ago you said the tea party was insignificant...
> 
> Changing your tune now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the moderates both parties kick out the TP'ers and far leftists and reach a bipartisan solution, the insignificance will show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of speculatiuon on your part...  Pretty funny from someone so fond of the word "unexpected"...
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  Unexpected?



> But hey, that Neg Rep with the "Fuck You" was supersweet!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It was "Fuck off..."
> 
> Can you get anything correct?
> 
> Now go whine to mamma - she waitin' for ya...
Click to expand...


Ah yes, that's much better!  You are such a little sweetheart.


----------



## Article 15

kwc57 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> cut cap and balance did no such thing.  It was actually a very good plan which would have reigned in much of this out of control spending from both parties.
> 
> The dems in the senate obstructed the plan and obama indicated he would obstruct it if they didn't.
> 
> All I see is republicans offering up plans to settle it and dems just saying NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> The dems are now the party of NO like the republicans were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP controls one half of one third of the government and think they are in charge and can dictate what's what. Just like with the filibuster spree in 2009-2010 they retardly think they can rule from the minority. News flash, bro, y'all are going to have to offer up something EVERYONE ELSE will agree with to get a deal done because they aren't in charge. And this "crisis" is manufactured by the GOP by refusing to pass a clean bill and turning the debt ceiling into a political football in the first place. I'm completely distgusted by all this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Dems control all the rest, it should be easy for them to pass anything they want.  What's holding them up?  Playing politics perhaps?
Click to expand...


What's holding them is the same thing thing that created this "crisis" the radicals in the House.


----------



## Article 15

kwc57 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.
Click to expand...


Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Our plan was in writing, Reid's was not
> 
> Obama changed his stance at the last minute because he wants to star5t a revolution by starving our Seniors



Right now Reid's plan is on the table and Boehner's is off. Using your logic again Frank, why do you wish to see children's blood run the streets?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rottweiler said:


> Raising taxes is not the only option.  We could get rid of it.  Or turn it over to the private sector.  Or just allow charity to handle the social issues of this nation while the federal government focuses on it's constitutional responsibilities.



Libertarianism, Rott, is the corruption of the American Dream.  You clearly do not understand Constitutionalism, American history, or our social culture.  Your comment above clearly indicates why the Tea Party will fail us in this crisis and will disappear.

You have clearly demonstrated you have nothing to offer.


----------



## kwc57

Article 15 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP controls one half of one third of the government and think they are in charge and can dictate what's what. Just like with the filibuster spree in 2009-2010 they retardly think they can rule from the minority. News flash, bro, y'all are going to have to offer up something EVERYONE ELSE will agree with to get a deal done because they aren't in charge. And this "crisis" is manufactured by the GOP by refusing to pass a clean bill and turning the debt ceiling into a political football in the first place. I'm completely distgusted by all this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Dems control all the rest, it should be easy for them to pass anything they want.  What's holding them up?  Playing politics perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's holding them is the same thing thing that created this "crisis" the radicals in the House.
Click to expand...


Well then tell Reid and Pelosi and their gang to cut it out already!


----------



## kwc57

Article 15 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.
Click to expand...


No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Yep, and it wasn't long ago the leftist fucks were claiming they didn't like "republicans" because they flip-flopped on issues.

Now the republicans backed by a strong libertarian movement are being firm and progressive fucks are crying foul..

I have absolutely nothing but admiration for this crop of GOP.... They're not allowing themselves to be bullied into making the wrong decisions no matter how unpopular the progressives are trying to paint the tea party position.


----------



## Liability

Mr.Nick said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it wasn't long ago the leftist fucks were claiming they didn't like "republicans" because they flip-flopped on issues.
> 
> Now the republicans backed by a strong libertarian movement are being firm and progressive fucks are crying foul..
> 
> I have absolutely nothing but admiration for this crop of GOP.... They're not allowing themselves to be bullied into making the wrong decisions no matter how unpopular the progressives are trying to paint the tea party position.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be sumpin' if this fresh crop managed to educate the more senior members of the House, at least?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Dumbocrat - turn to violence when someone advocates that we stop giving you life on a platter and demand that you actually work like a big boy or girl for the things you need in life.  How dare us!  Instead, we should collapse the nation like the U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece so that you Dumbocrats don't have to hold a job!
Click to expand...


Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse. 

I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Nick said:


> Yep, and it wasn't long ago the leftist fucks were claiming they didn't like "republicans" because they flip-flopped on issues.
> 
> Now the republicans backed by a strong libertarian movement are being firm and progressive fucks are crying foul..
> 
> I have absolutely nothing but admiration for this crop of GOP.... They're not allowing themselves to be bullied into making the wrong decisions no matter how unpopular the progressives are trying to paint the tea party position.



They're not Libertarian. They're so-called "Conservatives" who are fine with Big Government as long as it's their kind of Big Government.

Want to go down memory lane? Like when the Tea Party caucus fell in line like nice sheep and voted to extend the Patriot Act.


----------



## JakeStarkey

kwc57 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  A clean bill means that the Tea Pots accept their minority role in the process of crafting a consensus bill.  The president rightfully will not let them dominate the process and crash the economy without the far right of the GOP paying a terrible political price.


----------



## Synthaholic

It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it wasn't long ago the leftist fucks were claiming they didn't like "republicans" because they flip-flopped on issues.
> 
> Now the republicans backed by a strong libertarian movement are being firm and progressive fucks are crying foul..
> 
> I have absolutely nothing but admiration for this crop of GOP.... They're not allowing themselves to be bullied into making the wrong decisions no matter how unpopular the progressives are trying to paint the tea party position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be sumpin' if this fresh crop managed to educate the more senior members of the House, at least?
Click to expand...


Well if the senior members don't start voting with the Bill of Rights in mind they will be bounced out of their cushy jobs.


----------



## Seawytch

kwc57 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.
Click to expand...


A clean bill would look exactly as they did 7 times under Bush and 18 fucking times under Teabagger god, Reagan.

The Dems have done nothing but capitulate to the Tea baggy GnOP to the tune of trillions in cuts AND no revenue increases. Point out even a single compromise by the GnOP.


----------



## Modbert

Synthaholic said:


> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.



Ah yes, the whole "giving Obama a blank check" talking point. It'd be amusing if they weren't serious.


----------



## Dr.House

8537 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the moderates both parties kick out the TP'ers and far leftists and reach a bipartisan solution, the insignificance will show.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speculatiuon on your part...  Pretty funny from someone so fond of the word "unexpected"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Unexpected?
Click to expand...

Seriously?

You ARE dense, aren't you....



> But hey, that Neg Rep with the "Fuck You" was supersweet!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It was "Fuck off..."
> 
> Can you get anything correct?
> 
> Now go whine to mamma - she waitin' for ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, that's much better!  You are such a little sweetheart.
Click to expand...


Apology accepted...  Creepy use of "sweetheart" notwithstanding...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Well, Mr. Nick, you don't understand at all, do you?  If 20% of Americans hurt the other 80%, then the Tea Party will be crushed and the GOP badly hurt.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Synthaholic said:


> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.



It is dummy...

You may as well say a dumb fuck that maxes out a credit card and applies for a new one really wont use it..

If this was the real world, this would be nothing more than a layman begging his creditor to raise his debt limit because he/she hit their 5,000 limit but they want more credit so they can buy more needless shit.


----------



## 8537

Dr.House said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speculatiuon on your part...  Pretty funny from someone so fond of the word "unexpected"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Unexpected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You ARE dense, aren't you....
Click to expand...


So then you don't actually know what you're talking about in reference to "unexpected"?  

I'm not surprised.



> It was "Fuck off..."
> 
> Can you get anything correct?
> 
> Now go whine to mamma - she waitin' for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, that's much better!  You are such a little sweetheart.
Click to expand...




> Apology accepted...  Creepy use of "sweetheart" notwithstanding...



it's OK sweetie.  I didn't apologize, but if it makes ya feel better that's fine.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems in the senate and the president are no better than the teapartiers.
> 
> The senate dems unanimously voted against both bills the repubs put forth and the President did not bargain in good faith when the dems and reps did give him a compromise bill they all agreed to (he then added more revenue to it making the compromise fail)
> 
> At least be honest NYcarbineer.....you know the left is not better than the tea party in this one.
> 
> Oh and yeah.....the teapartier plan below is so horrible right?
> 
> How do we get debt? From spending and bad budgets. What did the cut cap and balance bill do? It tries to control spending and bad budgets. The things in the bill are directly related to the debt ceiling
> 
> The Cut, Cap, and Balance Act of 2011
> 
> CUT
> 
> Cuts total spending by $111 billion in FY 2012. The savings is divided as follows:
> Reduce non-security discretionary spending below 2008 levels, which saves $76 billion.
> $35 billion cut to non-veterans, non-Medicare, non-Social Security mandatory spending.
> Defense budget at President's level.
> 
> CAP
> 
> Total federal spending is scaled back based on the glide path for the fiscal years below:
> 2012, 22.5% of GDP.
> 2013, 21.7% of GDP.
> 2014, 20.8% of GDP.
> 2015, 20.2% of GDP.
> 2016, 20.2% of GDP.
> 2017, 20.0% of GDP.
> 2018, 19.7% of GDP.
> 2019, 19.9% of GDP.
> 2020, 19.9% of GDP.
> 2021, 19.9% of GDP.
> 
> BALANCE
> 
> Requires the passage of a Balanced Budget Amendment before raising the nation's debt limit.
> 
> DEBT CEILING INCREASE CONTINGENT ON BBA
> 
> Provides for the President's request for a debt ceiling increase if a qualifying Balanced Budget Amendment passes Congress and is sent to the states for ratification.
Click to expand...


The Republicans voted down a clean debt ceiling bill in May.  A majority of Democrats voted for that bill.

If we default, and the real life effects start to happen, the American people will finally notice.  Once they figure out that the default consequences were the sole responsibility of the GOP, and moreover the sole responsibility of the GOP kowtowing to the tea party faction in the GOP,

that is it for the tea party, and a big fat mess for the GOP in general to explain.


----------



## Jarhead

I have seen/heard:

TeaPots
TeaTards
Tards

all of those terms refer to them as less than average intellectually

I have seen/heard:

Small group of peoeple
insiginificant 
unorganized
clueless

all of those terms imply that they have little strength.

So what you folks are saying is that Obama is spending his time fighting off a small insignificant group of people with below average intelligence so they are not able to control domestic policy.

Seems like time well spent.


----------



## Mr.Nick

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, Mr. Nick, you don't understand at all, do you?  If 20% of Americans hurt the other 80%, then the Tea Party will be crushed and the GOP badly hurt.



I fully understand...

The progressive minion voting block are too fucking stupid to understand. They're willing to sell their souls to the fucking authoritarians because they want security over a healthy socioeconomic environment.

This is why your fucking president implied that YOU are too fucking dumb to understand whats going on today and our financial issues are best left up to the "gubbiment."


----------



## Dr.House

8537 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Unexpected?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You ARE dense, aren't you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you don't actually know what you're talking about in reference to "unexpected"?
> 
> I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...


We both know what I'm talking about...  You're just being purposefully stupid...

It comes easy to you...



> Ah yes, that's much better!  You are such a little sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apology accepted...  Creepy use of "sweetheart" notwithstanding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's OK sweetie.  I didn't apologize, but if it makes ya feel better that's fine.
Click to expand...


Queer responses for someone who admiotted he was wrong, but you always had that streak in ya...

Now go get a tissue and wipe that drool....


----------



## Newby

CrusaderFrank said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have accepted Cut Cap and Balance 1 week ago but he'd rather have blood in the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans could have also accepted Reid's plan which gives them what they wanted in no revenue increases. By your logic, I guess Republicans rather have blood in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our plan was in writing, Reid's was not
> 
> Obama changed his stance at the last minute because he wants to star5t a revolution by starving our Seniors
Click to expand...


He also wants the debt ceiling raised enough that it will get them past the 2012 elections so they can conveniently bury all of this shit until it's finished.  How can you go 800+ days without passing any form of a budget, add trillions in debt, play politics with America's credit rating, insinuate that seniors aren't going to get their checks, and then just expect that everyone is going to forget about it?  I think they're betting on an awful damn lot, and it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how the new ADA regs make compliance more expensive, as Heritage claims?  I'm not sure how clarifying definitions for service animals and providing clearer guidance for ADA D&C standards adds up to more expensive regulation.
> 
> In fact, I'm quite certain those lead to less expensive regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no experience in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious!  But of course you don't mean to insult...oh no, you're just able to discern the entirety of one's experience from a couple posts on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I   I'm not saying that to be combative or insulting - I'm just stating fact based on your _insane_ comments.  Any regulation costs money for a business.  Any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!  And providing clarity about that regulation reduces the burden.
> 
> Something tells me you've never read an ADA reg in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that regulation means saving money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you can come to the conclusion that I said such a stupid thing is simply mind-boggling.
> 
> Try this:  Read what I actually wrote instead of what you presume I might think.  Then maybe we can have an actual conversation instead of you asking me to defend things I never said.
> 
> That's how it works in the real world you claim I've never experienced.
Click to expand...


Take note of your own words - "reduces the burden" (direct quote) *not* elliminates a burden.  By your own admission, the very regulations you advocate for and claim are so wonderful are in fact a *burden*.  Oops.  Looks like a liberal let a moment of truth escape their lips!

Burdens signifcantly impact an economy in a negative way - ie _reduce_ employment.


----------



## Modbert

Newby said:


> He also wants the debt ceiling raised enough that it will get them past the 2012 elections so they can conveniently bury all of this shit until it's finished.  How can you go 800+ days without passing any form of a budget, add trillions in debt, play politics with America's credit rating, insinuate that seniors aren't going to get their checks, and then just expect that everyone is going to forget about it?  I think they're betting on an awful damn lot, and it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.



 I find it completely amusing that you ramble on about playing politics with America's credit rating when the Boehner plan just kicks the can 6 months down the road. This is intentional in order to play politics with the debt ceiling once again in the midst of the election season.

The Republicans previously opposed something like Boehner's plan because it could endanger our credit rating.


----------



## Full-Auto

Synthaholic said:


> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.



If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.

Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also wants the debt ceiling raised enough that it will get them past the 2012 elections so they can conveniently bury all of this shit until it's finished.  How can you go 800+ days without passing any form of a budget, add trillions in debt, play politics with America's credit rating, insinuate that seniors aren't going to get their checks, and then just expect that everyone is going to forget about it?  I think they're betting on an awful damn lot, and it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it completely amusing that you ramble on about playing politics with America's credit rating when the Boehner plan just kicks the can 6 months down the road. This is intentional in order to play politics with the debt ceiling once again in the midst of the election season.
> 
> The Republicans previously opposed something like Boehner's plan because it could endanger our credit rating.
Click to expand...


Curious...

Why do yoiu see a plan that takes us 6 months down the road as "kicking the can" and playing politics but you dont see a p[roposed plan that takes us JUST PAST THE NEXT ELECTION as kicking the can and playing politics?

Please explain O great one.


----------



## Newby

Modbert said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also wants the debt ceiling raised enough that it will get them past the 2012 elections so they can conveniently bury all of this shit until it's finished.  How can you go 800+ days without passing any form of a budget, add trillions in debt, play politics with America's credit rating, insinuate that seniors aren't going to get their checks, and then just expect that everyone is going to forget about it?  I think they're betting on an awful damn lot, and it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it completely amusing that you ramble on about playing politics with America's credit rating when the Boehner plan just kicks the can 6 months down the road. This is intentional in order to play politics with the debt ceiling once again in the midst of the election season.
> 
> The Republicans previously opposed something like Boehner's plan because it could endanger our credit rating.
Click to expand...


I think the Balanced Budget bill did more than kick it down the road 6 months sparky, and where is that sitting right now?


----------



## Newby

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
Click to expand...


Two words: presidential election..


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> Curious...
> 
> Why do yoiu see a plan that takes us 6 months down the road as "kicking the can" and playing politics but you dont see a p[roposed plan that takes us JUST PAST THE NEXT ELECTION as kicking the can and playing politics?
> 
> Please explain O great one.



This shouldn't be an election issue. The debt ceiling shouldn't be a political football to be used by either side. I point out what I did about the Boehner plan because it's foolish to act like it's anything but politics.

It's also not kicking the can down the road when it comes to the debt ceiling. The Boehner plan is. 

Last I checked, we don't need the debt ceiling limit over our heads to get a deficit cutting deal done. Perhaps you don't see the difference between the two since you're asking me such a question.


----------



## P@triot

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to keep the markets as unstable as possible, to hinder growth, and play political football with the economy until the election all while accusing Obama of purposely trying to destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut cap and balance did no such thing.  It was actually a very good plan which would have reigned in much of this out of control spending from both parties.
> 
> The dems in the senate obstructed the plan and obama indicated he would obstruct it if they didn't.
> 
> All I see is republicans offering up plans to settle it and dems just saying NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> The dems are now the party of NO like the republicans were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP controls one half of one third of the government and think they are in charge and can dictate what's what. Just like with the filibuster spree in 2009-2010 they retardly think they can rule from the minority. News flash, bro, y'all are going to have to offer up something EVERYONE ELSE will agree with to get a deal done because they aren't in charge. And this "crisis" is manufactured by the GOP by refusing to pass a clean bill and turning the debt ceiling into a political football in the first place. I'm completely distgusted by all this shit.
Click to expand...


Well you should be disgusted by your Marxist leader Barack Hussein then.

Conservatives want a balanced budget amendment to ensure this $14 trillion nightmare does not get worse and does not happen again.  Liberals want the debt ceiling raised.  The House passed a bill that does both.  _That_ is compromise.  Conservatives were wiling to raise the debt ceiling in exchange for a balanced budget amendment.  Everyone wins.

Except, Reid and Obama have said no and refuse to budge.  So much for compromise, uh?  This is exactly why Obama's numbers keep plummeting and why he will be an after thought by 2013.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mr.Nick said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mr. Nick, you don't understand at all, do you?  If 20% of Americans hurt the other 80%, then the Tea Party will be crushed and the GOP badly hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand...The progressive minion voting block are too fucking stupid to understand. They're willing to sell their souls to the fucking authoritarians because they want security over a healthy socioeconomic environment.   This is why your fucking president implied that YOU are too fucking dumb to understand whats going on today and our financial issues are best left up to the "gubbiment."
Click to expand...


Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.

The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious...
> 
> Why do yoiu see a plan that takes us 6 months down the road as "kicking the can" and playing politics but you dont see a p[roposed plan that takes us JUST PAST THE NEXT ELECTION as kicking the can and playing politics?
> 
> Please explain O great one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shouldn't be an election issue. The debt ceiling shouldn't be a political football to be used by either side. I point out what I did about the Boehner plan because it's foolish to act like it's anything but politics.
> 
> It's also not kicking the can down the road when it comes to the debt ceiling. The Boehner plan is.
> 
> Last I checked, we don't need the debt ceiling limit over our heads to get a deficit cutting deal done. Perhaps you don't see the difference between the two since you're asking me such a question.
Click to expand...


And Obama wanting the debt ceiling raised and not addressed again until 2012 is the exact same political game....

Sadly, you refuse to see it becuase anyone on the left can do no wrong.

Its getting too fucking old already.


----------



## Modbert

Newby said:


> I think the Balanced Budget bill did more than kick it down the road 6 months sparky, and where is that sitting right now?



The same Balanced Budget Amendment bill that John McCain and Paul Ryan both criticize as being completely unrealistic as passing at this point in time? That one you mean?


----------



## Full-Auto

Newby said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words: presidential election..
Click to expand...


The economic stupidity is hard to imagine, yet we see it right here.

If we dont borrow more rates will go up.  IE the sky will fall.

But borrowing more cause the debt service to rise, the sky doesnt fall.


As I said stupidity in its purest form.


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...







What's nice about that is they don't care.  For once you have a group who are not beholden to the "good ole boy network".  They can't be bought.  That is refreshing. 
What's more, all of your taxes are going up folks.  This country is headed for an economic disaster of epic proportions but go ahead and keep your head in the sand.  Just remember, no amount of saying "lalala" to yourselves is going to negate the fact that this country is borrowing money to pay bills that don't need to exist in the first place.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Newby said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans could have also accepted Reid's plan which gives them what they wanted in no revenue increases. By your logic, I guess Republicans rather have blood in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our plan was in writing, Reid's was not
> 
> Obama changed his stance at the last minute because he wants to star5t a revolution by starving our Seniors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also wants the debt ceiling raised enough that it will get them past the 2012 elections so they can conveniently bury all of this shit until it's finished.  How can you go 800+ days without passing any form of a budget, add trillions in debt, play politics with America's credit rating, insinuate that seniors aren't going to get their checks, and then just expect that everyone is going to forget about it?  I think they're betting on an awful damn lot, and it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.
Click to expand...


Obama wants to be rewarded for his criminally irresponsible behavior.

Yes, workouts are never fun and you have to report to the creditors; that's life with $1T deficits Barry.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raising taxes is not the only option.  We could get rid of it.  Or turn it over to the private sector.  Or just allow charity to handle the social issues of this nation while the federal government focuses on it's constitutional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarianism, Rott, is the corruption of the American Dream.  You clearly do not understand Constitutionalism, American history, or our social culture.  Your comment above clearly indicates why the Tea Party will fail us in this crisis and will disappear.
> 
> You have clearly demonstrated you have nothing to offer.
Click to expand...


Actually, I've offered facts in the form of cold, hard numbers.  And since the numbers and the facts don't lie, all you do is ignore them and insult people.

By the way, libertarinaism is nothing but adhering to the constitution.  So your statement is absurd beyond words.  The document that founded the US, which grants you your freedom, and which has given the world the greatest country in history, you just claimed is "corruption of the American Dream".  That's how absurd your views and statements are.  The US Constitution is "corruption of the American Dream" in your Marxist/Socialist/Communist mind.

The American dream is freedom to succeed my friend.  Not a Marxist/Socialist/Communist government providing for you.  You should really read your history and stop with the MSNBC propaganda.  One of their hosts actually said he was "proud to be a socialist".  Exactly.  Enough said.


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> And Obama wanting the debt ceiling raised and not addressed again until 2012 *is the exact same political game....*
> 
> Sadly, you refuse to see it becuase anyone on the left can do no wrong.
> 
> Its getting too fucking old already.



Except it's not. Cutting the deficit and raising the debt ceiling are two entirely different things. The debt ceiling is related to spending already incurred. It's not some sort of blank check given to the President.

Here's a novel idea: Have the Republican nominee campaign on what you said in 2012. If the American people agree with him or her, they will elect the Republican.

I never said the Democrats were without fault in this situation. That's you projecting because you attacked me from the very beginning simply because I disagreed with you. What's next out of your playbook? I'm brainwashed?


----------



## Mr.Nick

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mr. Nick, you don't understand at all, do you?  If 20% of Americans hurt the other 80%, then the Tea Party will be crushed and the GOP badly hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand...The progressive minion voting block are too fucking stupid to understand. They're willing to sell their souls to the fucking authoritarians because they want security over a healthy socioeconomic environment.   This is why your fucking president implied that YOU are too fucking dumb to understand whats going on today and our financial issues are best left up to the "gubbiment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.
> 
> The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.
Click to expand...


Thats one of the dumbest things I have heard since the last time Pelosi got up and said something in public.

You pretty much just labeled classical liberals authoritarian..

The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."

Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Libertarianism is the corruption of the American Dream, a "society of free individuals" that permit the strongest to persecute the weak and take from them what little they possess.  Libertarianism is anti-constitutionalism, Rott.  You clearly do not know or do not care about your history.  The Founders drove your type into the borderlands.  Politically, both major parties will do so in 2012.


----------



## 8537

Mr.Nick said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand...The progressive minion voting block are too fucking stupid to understand. They're willing to sell their souls to the fucking authoritarians because they want security over a healthy socioeconomic environment.   This is why your fucking president implied that YOU are too fucking dumb to understand whats going on today and our financial issues are best left up to the "gubbiment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.
> 
> The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one of the dumbest things I have heard since the last time Pelosi got up and said something in public.
> 
> You pretty much just labeled classical liberals authoritarian..
> 
> The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...
Click to expand...


The Tea Party is against large government...

Unless you're talking about marriage.  or abortion.  or overseas wars.  or medicare.....


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Dumbocrat - turn to violence when someone advocates that we stop giving you life on a platter and demand that you actually work like a big boy or girl for the things you need in life.  How dare us!  Instead, we should collapse the nation like the U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece so that you Dumbocrats don't have to hold a job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?
Click to expand...


Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.

Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?

I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Nick said:


> . The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...



The Tea Party and the Patriot Act Vote ? The Monkey Cage



> Much of the reaction to Tuesday&#8217;s vote not to fast-track some provisions of the Patriot Act has painted it as a victory for the Tea Party (e.g., here, here, here, and here). Tea Partiers, the story goes, were central to a group of Republicans bolting their party and preventing the measure from passing.
> 
> The problem is that the numbers don&#8217;t suggest the Tea Party had anything to do with it.
> 
> Pinning down the role of the Tea Party can be tricky, because the exact membership of the new &#8220;Tea Party Caucus&#8221; in the 112th Congress is not yet known, although we do know the membership in the 111th. Michelle Bachmann&#8217;s office says the new list will be released Feb. 17. But we can look at who was endorsed by a Tea Party organization or identified as a Tea Party candidate by a major news outlet in the 2010 midterms. And those members were not really less likely to support the Republican leadership on this vote than members who were not:





Looks like Small Government to me.


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama wanting the debt ceiling raised and not addressed again until 2012 *is the exact same political game....*
> 
> Sadly, you refuse to see it becuase anyone on the left can do no wrong.
> 
> Its getting too fucking old already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not. Cutting the deficit and raising the debt ceiling are two entirely different things. The debt ceiling is related to spending already incurred. It's not some sort of blank check given to the President.
> 
> Here's a novel idea: Have the Republican nominee campaign on what you said in 2012. If the American people agree with him or her, they will elect the Republican.
> 
> I never said the Democrats were without fault in this situation. That's you projecting because you attacked me from the very beginning simply because I disagreed with you. What's next out of your playbook? I'm brainwashed?
Click to expand...


LMAO   Then you dont need any money beyond the end of the fiscal year.  Good to know!


----------



## Mr.Nick

8537 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.
> 
> The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one of the dumbest things I have heard since the last time Pelosi got up and said something in public.
> 
> You pretty much just labeled classical liberals authoritarian..
> 
> The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is against large government...
> 
> Unless you're talking about marriage.  or abortion.  or overseas wars.  or medicare.....
Click to expand...


Those are all state issues with the exception of war - funding needs to be passed to fight a war in which our congress needs to pass.

Our Tenth Amendment is quite clear..


----------



## Jarhead

8537 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.
> 
> The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one of the dumbest things I have heard since the last time Pelosi got up and said something in public.
> 
> You pretty much just labeled classical liberals authoritarian..
> 
> The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is against large government...
> 
> Unless you're talking about marriage.  or abortion.  or overseas wars.  or medicare.....
Click to expand...


No...

The tea party is against an expanding government..
The tea party believes it is governments role to defend and protect.....like it or not...agree or not...that is what they believe...so overseas wars....necessary or not is another debate...is the role of government in the eyes of the tea party
Enforcing laws such as those that pertain to abortion and marriage does not require an expanding government. A new law does not require a "new department"....
Medicare has been around for years......has nothing to do with expanding government.

I thought you were above digging to find criticism of those that think differently than you.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A clean bill would look exactly as they did 7 times under Bush and 18 fucking times under Teabagger god, Reagan.
> 
> The Dems have done nothing but capitulate to the Tea baggy GnOP to the tune of trillions in cuts AND no revenue increases. Point out even a single compromise by the GnOP.
Click to expand...


"Point out even a single compromise by the GOP"?!?!?!  *Every* bill they've passed included *raising the debt ceiling*, which is what Obama, Reid, and the Dumbocrats _want_.

Good God, how can you weigh in on this issue when you have no idea what is going on???


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama wanting the debt ceiling raised and not addressed again until 2012 *is the exact same political game....*
> 
> Sadly, you refuse to see it becuase anyone on the left can do no wrong.
> 
> Its getting too fucking old already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not. Cutting the deficit and raising the debt ceiling are two entirely different things. The debt ceiling is related to spending already incurred. It's not some sort of blank check given to the President.
> 
> Here's a novel idea: Have the Republican nominee campaign on what you said in 2012. If the American people agree with him or her, they will elect the Republican.
> 
> I never said the Democrats were without fault in this situation. That's you projecting because you attacked me from the very beginning simply because I disagreed with you. What's next out of your playbook? I'm brainwashed?
Click to expand...


Is it me or is it that you just dont want to get what I am saying.

I am not comparing the two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IDEAS.....

I am copmparing the fact that BOTYH are motivated by the same thing...political games for political expediency...

Yet you only criticize the GOP for it.

Why is that?


----------



## shintao

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Dumbocrat - turn to violence when someone advocates that we stop giving you life on a platter and demand that you actually work like a big boy or girl for the things you need in life.  How dare us!  Instead, we should collapse the nation like the U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece so that you Dumbocrats don't have to hold a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
Click to expand...


Hmm, last time I looked, this collapse is a capitalist one, as they attempted to buy their way out of their failing system. And capitalism by definition creates poverty & creates division. You might note the gap between the rich & middle class. LOL!


----------



## Modbert

Full-Auto said:


> LMAO   Then you dont need any money beyond the end of the fiscal year.  Good to know!



What?


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO   Then you dont need any money beyond the end of the fiscal year.  Good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


Youre the one with the comments, I just highlight the idiocy of your remarks.


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> Is it me or is it that you just dont want to get what I am saying.
> 
> I am not comparing the two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IDEAS.....
> 
> I am copmparing the fact that BOTYH are motivated by the same thing...political games for political expediency...
> 
> Yet you only criticize the GOP for it.
> 
> Why is that?



Can you name one good reason why we should raise the debt ceiling limit to only six months from now instead of after the 2012 election? We don't need a debt ceiling limit hanging over our heads to pass a bill to cut the deficit last I checked.

It's like I said before, the GOP previously opposed a plan like Boehner's because it could damage our credit rating.


----------



## Modbert

Full-Auto said:


> Youre the one with the comments, I just highlight the idiocy of your remarks.



Except yours makes entirely no sense. Not raising the debt ceiling will have severe results on not only our credit rating but our economy.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mr. Nick, you don't understand at all, do you?  If 20% of Americans hurt the other 80%, then the Tea Party will be crushed and the GOP badly hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand...The progressive minion voting block are too fucking stupid to understand. They're willing to sell their souls to the fucking authoritarians because they want security over a healthy socioeconomic environment.   This is why your fucking president implied that YOU are too fucking dumb to understand whats going on today and our financial issues are best left up to the "gubbiment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that the majority of Democrats, the center of the Republican Party, and Independents are somehow authoritarian because they won't let the Tea Party rule as a minority authoritarian government.
> 
> The Tea Party will help govern in consensus or turn over its power to the majority or cause a default.  I hope's it the first, I don't expect the second, and a third will lead to the Tea Party will e crushed and punished.
Click to expand...


It's hysterical how bitter you people are towards the Tea Party and it's even funnier how you act like it's over for that party.  In the last election, the Dumbocrats were kicked out of office in record numbers and replaced by Tea Party candidates for a _reason_.  They've done exactly what they were sent to Washington to do - end the Marxist/Socialist/Communist nightmare created by the Dumbocrats.  And that's exactly what they've done.  And with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.

Conversely, with each day the Dumbocrat Party sees more failure, plummeting poll numbers for Barack Hussein, and scandals like Weiner-gate by dirt-bag Dumbocrats.  It's time to face reality there Jakey... Barack Hussein is such a radical Marxist/Socialist/Communist, he woke up the American people and they've come to take their country back.  Your dreams of a Marxist utopia are permanently over.  Either accept it, or move to Cuba.  God Bless.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

You never give unlimited credit to a Failed Leader who blasts an annual $1+ trillion annual hole in the budget, crushed consumer confidence and pinned unemployment at 9%.

Never.


----------



## kwc57

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious...
> 
> Why do yoiu see a plan that takes us 6 months down the road as "kicking the can" and playing politics but you dont see a p[roposed plan that takes us JUST PAST THE NEXT ELECTION as kicking the can and playing politics?
> 
> Please explain O great one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shouldn't be an election issue. The debt ceiling shouldn't be a political football to be used by either side. I point out what I did about the Boehner plan because it's foolish to act like it's anything but politics.
> 
> It's also not kicking the can down the road when it comes to the debt ceiling. The Boehner plan is.
> 
> Last I checked, we don't need the debt ceiling limit over our heads to get a deficit cutting deal done. Perhaps you don't see the difference between the two since you're asking me such a question.
Click to expand...


Then why is Dear Leader using every opportunity in discussing this as a campaign speech instead of actually putting a plan on the table and negotiating in good faith?  Why hasn't he and his cohorts offered and passed a budget in 800 days?


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one with the comments, I just highlight the idiocy of your remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except yours makes entirely no sense. Not raising the debt ceiling will have severe results on not only our credit rating but our economy.
Click to expand...


As confused as you are......

Should I be surprised?


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> You never give unlimited credit to a Failed Leader who blasts an annual $1+ trillion annual hole in the budget, crushed consumer confidence and pinned unemployment at 9%.
> 
> Never.



Except raising the debt ceiling isn't giving unlimited credit. Your talking points are not only blatantly false but show a lack of knowledge of the issue.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean bill would look exactly as they did 7 times under Bush and 18 fucking times under Teabagger god, Reagan.
> 
> The Dems have done nothing but capitulate to the Tea baggy GnOP to the tune of trillions in cuts AND no revenue increases. Point out even a single compromise by the GnOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Point out even a single compromise by the GOP"?!?!?!  *Every* bill they've passed included *raising the debt ceiling*, which is what Obama, Reid, and the Dumbocrats _want_.
> 
> Good God, how can you weigh in on this issue when you have no idea what is going on???
Click to expand...


He's a Progressive so he never know which end is up


----------



## Mr.Nick

Modbert said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The tea party is against large government, do you understand that? do you understand it takes a government to be "authoritarian."
> 
> Thanks for sharing your MSNBC education...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party and the Patriot Act Vote ? The Monkey Cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the reaction to Tuesdays vote not to fast-track some provisions of the Patriot Act has painted it as a victory for the Tea Party (e.g., here, here, here, and here). Tea Partiers, the story goes, were central to a group of Republicans bolting their party and preventing the measure from passing.
> 
> The problem is that the numbers dont suggest the Tea Party had anything to do with it.
> 
> Pinning down the role of the Tea Party can be tricky, because the exact membership of the new Tea Party Caucus in the 112th Congress is not yet known, although we do know the membership in the 111th. Michelle Bachmanns office says the new list will be released Feb. 17. But we can look at who was endorsed by a Tea Party organization or identified as a Tea Party candidate by a major news outlet in the 2010 midterms. And those members were not really less likely to support the Republican leadership on this vote than members who were not:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 14425
> 
> Looks like Small Government to me.
Click to expand...


Nice graph that only a fool would believe.

I can make a graph just like that and cite it as evidence without any evidence to back it.

I'm sure libfucks believe graphs are some serious shit... Apparently you do given the notion you post them to prove assertions without supplying evidence to back those said graphs.


----------



## Modbert

Full-Auto said:


> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?



Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never give unlimited credit to a Failed Leader who blasts an annual $1+ trillion annual hole in the budget, crushed consumer confidence and pinned unemployment at 9%.
> 
> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except raising the debt ceiling isn't giving unlimited credit. Your talking points are not only blatantly false but show a lack of knowledge of the issue.
Click to expand...


He walked away from a responsible deal that would have addressed the problem. The problem is that Barry and the Dems are on an annual $1 Trillion Deficit bender and that ends now


----------



## Toro

Saying that one side is being reasonable because they want only spending cuts, a balanced budget pronto and a constitutional amendment is akin to the other side claiming they are being reasonable by demanding government-funded universal healthcare for all within three months.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
Click to expand...


Busting Social Security was serious and Barry and the Dems aren't even addressing it, they just want their credit limit upped


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Saying that one side is being reasonable because they want only spending cuts, a balanced budget pronto and a constitutional amendment is akin to the other side claiming they are being reasonable by demanding government-funded universal healthcare for all within three months.



Workouts are never pretty especially when you have a borrower who feels he's entitled to more of your money


----------



## Newby

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't curb our out of control spending that there will not be any negative results from that?   We've been told that we will be down graded regardless of the debt ceiling being raised if there weren't serious steps taken to curb spending as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Tea Party, when it refuses to govern in consensus, acts as an authoritarian political party, antithetical to the Constitution.  You are a fool each, Rott and Auto, if you believe that working with the majority is somehow socialistic and wrong.  The Tea Party clearly is the antithesis of classical liberalism, and no good American will permit it to claim so.

The Tea Party also is quite willing to use Big Government power in pursuit of its cultural and social inclinations to return America to the early 1960s.  Younger America -- darker, better educated, more forward looking -- will not bow to an older, white, regressive Tea Party on these issues.

More dismal poll numbers for Obama and the GOP on debt crisis | The Ticket - Yahoo! News

Both Dems and majority GOP will turn on the Tea Party if this continues.  The American public will not support the Tea Party.


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Nick said:


> Nice graph that only a fool would believe.
> 
> I can make a graph just like that and cite it as evidence without any evidence to back it.
> 
> I'm sure libfucks believe graphs are some serious shit... Apparently you do given the notion you post them to prove assertions without supplying evidence to back those said graphs.



 Truth has a Liberal bias now?

44 &#039;Tea Party Caucus&#039; Members voted to renew Patriot Act - Los Angeles LA County Libertarian | Examiner.com



> Fourty four out of the 52 Republican members the official 'Tea Party Caucus' voted to renew expiring provisions of the Patriot Act on February 8th.
> 
> Seven out of the 26  Republican Congressmen who voted NO on the Patriot Act yeterday are listed on Michelle Bachmann's official 'Tea Party Caucus' list.



84.6% of Tea Party Caucus voted to extend the Patriot Act.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tea Party is for big authoritarian government.


----------



## Toro

Jarhead said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama wanting the debt ceiling raised and not addressed again until 2012 *is the exact same political game....*
> 
> Sadly, you refuse to see it becuase anyone on the left can do no wrong.
> 
> Its getting too fucking old already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not. Cutting the deficit and raising the debt ceiling are two entirely different things. The debt ceiling is related to spending already incurred. It's not some sort of blank check given to the President.
> 
> Here's a novel idea: Have the Republican nominee campaign on what you said in 2012. If the American people agree with him or her, they will elect the Republican.
> 
> I never said the Democrats were without fault in this situation. That's you projecting because you attacked me from the very beginning simply because I disagreed with you. What's next out of your playbook? I'm brainwashed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it me or is it that you just dont want to get what I am saying.
> 
> I am not comparing the two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IDEAS.....
> 
> I am copmparing the fact that BOTYH are motivated by the same thing...political games for political expediency...
> 
> Yet you only criticize the GOP for it.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


Both sides are playing political games. It's not just the Republicans or the conservatives. However, it is the extremes on both sides who are preventing this deal from getting done.  The people who are saying that under no circumstances can taxes be raised / SS or Medicare be cut are part of the problem. THEY are the ones putting a narrow ideology before the good of the country as a whole.


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
Click to expand...


Is that what I posted?


----------



## Synthaholic

Modbert said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the whole "giving Obama a blank check" talking point. It'd be amusing if they weren't serious.
Click to expand...


That's their new talking point. I'm seeing the advertisements everywhere   even here on USMB, on the top banner, telling me to tell Sen. Bill Nelson "no more blank checks".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party, when it refuses to govern in consensus, acts as an authoritarian political party, antithetical to the Constitution.  You are a fool each, Rott and Auto, if you believe that working with the majority is somehow socialistic and wrong.  The Tea Party clearly is the antithesis of classical liberalism, and no good American will permit it to claim so.
> 
> The Tea Party also is quite willing to use Big Government power in pursuit of its cultural and social inclinations to return America to the early 1960s.  Younger America -- darker, better educated, more forward looking -- will not bow to an older, white, regressive Tea Party on these issues.
> 
> More dismal poll numbers for Obama and the GOP on debt crisis | The Ticket - Yahoo! News
> 
> Both Dems and majority GOP will turn on the Tea Party if this continues.  The American public will not support the Tea Party.



Sure, Jake, sure. Obama's done wonder for blacks. 16% unemployment and wiped out 30 years of gains of the black middle class.

How do you not support that?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
Click to expand...


Also, you shouldn't cite op-ed blog bullshit to validate your assertions.

I know that nonsense is what you want to believe, however its not accurate, which is why that those dumb motheruckers wild ideas wont be touched by any accredited journalist.


----------



## WillowTree

8537 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
Click to expand...


and what is the dimocrat plan? will you tell us?


----------



## Modbert

Newby said:


> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't curb our out of control spending that there will not be any negative results from that?   We've been told that we will be down graded regardless of the debt ceiling being raised if there weren't serious steps taken to curb spending as well.



I've said all along we need to cut the deficit. However, I also recognize the need to raise the debt ceiling. You're once again projecting by saying that I don't think we need to cut spending.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's funny when I did workouts, the debtor had to report directly to me monthly. Had he asked for an increase to cover his overruns for the next 2 years, no question asked, I would have moved to have him committed.


----------



## Modbert

Full-Auto said:


> Is that what I posted?



Well if you don't believe that, simply answer no.


----------



## Lovebears65

WillowTree said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and what is the dimocrat plan? will you tell us?
Click to expand...

 Their plan is to tax the rich. That is what they want and they wont be happy until they have every dollar the rich has


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Nick said:


> Also, you shouldn't cite op-ed blog bullshit to validate your assertions.
> 
> I know that nonsense is what you want to believe, however its not accurate, which is why that those dumb motheruckers wild ideas wont be touched by any accredited journalist.



Go see post #225 and then get back to me.


----------



## WillowTree

8537 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retarded fucking conservatarian, she doesn't understand that increased interest rates will make the "unsustainable debt" situation (which the market does not find unsustainable) worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This math lesson comes free of charge:
> 
> Higher interest rates + same level of debt = higher payments.
Click to expand...


Unless you're smart enough to live debt free which you mother fucking dimocrats are not, if you're debt free, have a balanced budget and money in reserve increased interest is what you PRAY for. motherfucker.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't curb our out of control spending that there will not be any negative results from that?   We've been told that we will be down graded regardless of the debt ceiling being raised if there weren't serious steps taken to curb spending as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said all along we need to cut the deficit. However, I also recognize the need to raise the debt ceiling. You're once again projecting by saying that I don't think we need to cut spending.
Click to expand...


Great let's see the cuts!  The Republicans are on paper, where's Reid's, where Obamas?

We'll talk again in 6 months, which is ridiculously too long in my opinion but lets start there


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you don't believe that, simply answer no.
Click to expand...


There will be several repercussions. all less then continuing to borrow more.


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> Its not like the TeaTards didn't tell us what they were going to do
> 
> Now they are going to default the debt, crash the market and ruin our credit rating. All on a debt we are capable of paying
> 
> We got what we deserved



unlike the dimotards who didn't have a clue and didn't have a plan.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr.Nick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is dummy...
> 
> You may as well say a dumb fuck that maxes out a credit card and applies for a new one really wont use it..
> 
> If this was the real world, this would be nothing more than a layman begging his creditor to raise his debt limit because he/she hit their 5,000 limit but they want more credit so they can buy more needless shit.
Click to expand...



EXHIBIT A for stupid fucking wingnut teabaggers.


----------



## Political Junky

Modbert said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't curb our out of control spending that there will not be any negative results from that?   We've been told that we will be down graded regardless of the debt ceiling being raised if there weren't serious steps taken to curb spending as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said all along we need to cut the deficit. However, I also recognize the need to raise the debt ceiling. You're once again projecting by saying that I don't think we need to cut spending.
Click to expand...

Spending got us out of trouble in the years after WW2. Spending gets people to work and boosts the economy, because they spend that earned income.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Great let's see the cuts!  The Republicans are on paper, where's Reid's, where Obamas?
> 
> We'll talk again in 6 months, which is ridiculously too long in my opinion but lets start there



What do you mean the Republicans? Are you referring to Paul Ryan and Tom Coburn's plan as the entire party? Or are you referring to the Boehner plan?


----------



## Newby

Modbert said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't curb our out of control spending that there will not be any negative results from that?   We've been told that we will be down graded regardless of the debt ceiling being raised if there weren't serious steps taken to curb spending as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said all along we need to cut the deficit. However, I also recognize the need to raise the debt ceiling. You're once again projecting by saying that I don't think we need to cut spending.
Click to expand...


But, it's still going to have an effect on our credit rating in the immediate future if it isn't addressed, which is what you seem to be so concerned about RIGHT NOW with regards to raising the debt ceiling.  They both need to be taken care of now.


----------



## Mr.Nick

WillowTree said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So DRAMATIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet so true!  Just take a look at the Tea Partiers hoping we default.
> 
> Whether they realize it or not, they are hoping that millions more homes get foreclosed, millions more people lose their jobs, every person with any sort of loan is forced to pay more, our government is forced to borrow at much higher rates even if they want to fund a war and our standing as the world's most important economic player gets tossed aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and what is the dimocrat plan? will you tell us?
Click to expand...


Tax us further into socialism/communism and the authoritarian means it takes to dictate the economy (nanny state).

Or in short, transfer the wealth from the private sector into the public sector while shrinking the wealth of the non-bonded private sector, which is of course the life blood of this economy.

Of course democrats will rationalize the communist grab differently as "Americans are too fucking dumb to have control over an economy hence government intervention is needed."


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is it that you just dont want to get what I am saying.
> 
> I am not comparing the two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IDEAS.....
> 
> I am copmparing the fact that BOTYH are motivated by the same thing...political games for political expediency...
> 
> Yet you only criticize the GOP for it.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one good reason why we should raise the debt ceiling limit to only six months from now instead of after the 2012 election? We don't need a debt ceiling limit hanging over our heads to pass a bill to cut the deficit last I checked.
> 
> It's like I said before, the GOP previously opposed a plan like Boehner's because it could damage our credit rating.
Click to expand...


Sure...

Becuase if we do it for 6 months it will give us 6 months to seriously address it.
If we wait until after the election as Obama wants, it wont be addressed for a year and a half.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great let's see the cuts!  The Republicans are on paper, where's Reid's, where Obamas?
> 
> We'll talk again in 6 months, which is ridiculously too long in my opinion but lets start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean the Republicans? Are you referring to Paul Ryan and Tom Coburn's plan as the entire party? Or are you referring to the Boehner plan?
Click to expand...


Cut Cap and Balance

Where's Reid's Plan?

Where's Obama's?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

For the record, I'd insist on seeing real monthly reduction in federal spending


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am a Republican, am debt free, and I know that default means money making opportunities for me in a market where $$ = King and Credit = Queen.  I also know that that a Tea Party driven default (any default) is terrible for Americans and America.  We have notified both senators and our representative they will not get our majority GOP local and country and regional votes in the primaries next year if they side with the Tea Party on this issue.


----------



## Modbert

Newby said:


> But, it's still going to have an effect on our credit rating in the immediate future if it isn't addressed, which is what you seem to be so concerned about RIGHT NOW with regards to raising the debt ceiling.  They both need to be taken care of now.



You're trying to tie the two together which is completely irresponsible and simply playing political games in order to further your ideology by holding the economy hostage. Raise the debt ceiling. Then discuss a bill that can cut the deficit. 

Furthermore, have all the Republicans run on the idea of a Balanced Budget Amendment in 2012. If the American people want it, we'll see after 2012. Which is when the new GOP leadership (if elected) can do as they see fit in passing such a bill.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Full-Auto said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you don't believe that, simply answer no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be several repercussions. all less then continuing to borrow more.
Click to expand...


You are a fool, no classical liberal, and a libertarian.  Three strikes and you are out.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Synthaholic said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is dummy...
> 
> You may as well say a dumb fuck that maxes out a credit card and applies for a new one really wont use it..
> 
> If this was the real world, this would be nothing more than a layman begging his creditor to raise his debt limit because he/she hit their 5,000 limit but they want more credit so they can buy more needless shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EXHIBIT A for stupid fucking wingnut teabaggers.
Click to expand...


What exhibit??

You lost in your own train of thought dummy?


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cut Cap and Balance
> 
> Where's Reid's Plan?
> 
> Where's Obama's?



Which specific programs and cuts does Cut Cap and Balance name? A link would be nice as well. Last I checked, Hatch said we'll name the cuts after it's passed.


----------



## Synthaholic

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
Click to expand...



Because raising the debt ceiling is just maintenance on our debt so that we are able to pay our debt, just like GOP and teabagger munchkin Mitch Daniels has said.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> I am a Republican, am debt free, and I know that default means money making opportunities for me in a market where $$ = King and Credit = Queen.  I also know that that a Tea Party driven default (any default) is terrible for Americans and America.  We have notified both senators and our representative they will not get our majority GOP local and country and regional votes in the primaries next year if they side with the Tea Party on this issue.



Nobody gives a fuck about your sabotaged GOP support any more.

The Tea Party put a plan on the table, Obama hasn't neither has Reid


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> Sure...
> 
> Becuase if we do it for 6 months it will give us 6 months to seriously address it.
> If we wait until after the election as Obama wants, it wont be addressed for a year and a half.



Once again, you seem to have this idea that we need the debt ceiling limit looming over our heads to get a deficit bill done. There's no reason why it can't be addressed after the debt ceiling is raised.


----------



## Mr.Nick

JakeStarkey said:


> I am a Republican, am debt free, and I know that default means money making opportunities for me in a market where $$ = King and Credit = Queen.  I also know that that a Tea Party driven default (any default) is terrible for Americans and America.  We have notified both senators and our representative they will not get our majority GOP local and country and regional votes in the primaries next year if they side with the Tea Party on this issue.



You're a republican? 

We've shifted so far left as a nation that now clowns like you believe you're republicans.

You're a fucking liberal...


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...
> 
> Becuase if we do it for 6 months it will give us 6 months to seriously address it.
> If we wait until after the election as Obama wants, it wont be addressed for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you seem to have this idea that we need the debt ceiling limit looming over our heads to get a deficit bill done. There's no reason why it can't be addressed after the debt ceiling is raised.
Click to expand...


Yeah right, like we trust you mother fucker dimocratretards to raisee the debt ceiling another 2.5 trillion dollars and not go on another mother fucking dimocratretard spending spree.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you don't believe that, simply answer no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be several repercussions. all less then continuing to borrow more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fool, no classical liberal, and a libertarian.  Three strikes and you are out.
Click to expand...


We understand truths problem, shes mentally unstable.  Youre just stupid. Unless you have another explanation?


----------



## Modbert

I noticed Mr. Nick has decided to completely ignore my post where I give even more facts showing how the majority of the Tea Party caucus voted for the extension of the Patriot Act.


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...
> 
> Becuase if we do it for 6 months it will give us 6 months to seriously address it.
> If we wait until after the election as Obama wants, it wont be addressed for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you seem to have this idea that we need the debt ceiling limit looming over our heads to get a deficit bill done. There's no reason why it can't be addressed after the debt ceiling is raised.
Click to expand...


it forces the issue.

You seem to think that Washington gets things done in a timely manner.

I look at history and realize that if you give Washington an inch they will use all 3 feet of it.

You want to see Boehner as playing politics...maybe he is.

Me? All I see is how his plan will FORCE THE ISSUE.

Why?

Becuase Obama will want that cleared up well before the election.

Your way? Kick the can.......


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> Yeah right, like we trust you mother fucker dimocratretards to raisee the debt ceiling another 2.5 trillion dollars and not go on another mother fucking dimocratretard spending spree.



Here's a novel idea: If the Democrats don't do anything about the deficit between now and 2012 then have the Republicans run on that. 

There's a reason why we have this thing called elections. It seems to me you wish to forgo this process and just drive the economy off the cliff because you're not getting your way.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr.Nick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is dummy...
> 
> You may as well say a dumb fuck that maxes out a credit card and applies for a new one really wont use it..
> 
> If this was the real world, this would be nothing more than a layman begging his creditor to raise his debt limit because he/she hit their 5,000 limit but they want more credit so they can buy more needless shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXHIBIT A for stupid fucking wingnut teabaggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exhibit??
> 
> You lost in your own train of thought dummy?
Click to expand...

because you think that the debt ceiling is for future spending. That shows your ignorance.


----------



## kwc57

JakeStarkey said:


> I am a Republican, am debt free, and I know that default means money making opportunities for me in a market where $$ = King and Credit = Queen.  I also know that that a Tea Party driven default (any default) is terrible for Americans and America.  We have notified both senators and our representative they will not get our majority GOP local and country and regional votes in the primaries next year if they side with the Tea Party on this issue.



You're a Republican because you either made a mistake when registering or you've been to damn lazy to go change it to Democrat.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Full-Auto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be several repercussions. all less then continuing to borrow more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fool, no classical liberal, and a libertarian.  Three strikes and you are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We understand truths problem, shes mentally unstable.  Youre just stupid. Unless you have another explanation?
Click to expand...


That's just it, Fool-Auto: you don't.


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, like we trust you mother fucker dimocratretards to raisee the debt ceiling another 2.5 trillion dollars and not go on another mother fucking dimocratretard spending spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a novel idea: If the Democrats don't do anything about the deficit between now and 2012 then have the Republicans run on that.
> 
> There's a reason why we have this thing called elections. It seems to me you wish to forgo this process and just drive the economy off the cliff because you're not getting your way.
Click to expand...


Yes elections do have consequences.  Thats why you are having a fit now.


They entered washington to stop the insane spending.


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> it forces the issue.
> 
> You seem to think that Washington gets things done in a timely manner.
> 
> I look at history and realize that if you give Washington an inch they will use all 3 feet of it.
> 
> You want to see Boehner as playing politics...maybe he is.
> 
> Me? All I see is how his plan will FORCE THE ISSUE.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Becuase Obama will want that cleared up well before the election.
> 
> Your way? Kick the can.......



It forces the issue and makes parties involved act irrational. 

I never said I think that Washington gets things done in a timely manner.

The fact of the matter is you seem willing to believe that the GOP will somehow get something done in February when they completely blew it this time around. It had gotten to the point where they realized the implications of their own manufactured crisis that they tried to weasel their way out of it via the McConnell plan. Notice you don't see much talk about that anymore.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, like we trust you mother fucker dimocratretards to raisee the debt ceiling another 2.5 trillion dollars and not go on another mother fucking dimocratretard spending spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a novel idea: If the Democrats don't do anything about the deficit between now and 2012 then have the Republicans run on that.
> 
> There's a reason why we have this thing called elections. It seems to me you wish to forgo this process and just drive the economy off the cliff because you're not getting your way.
Click to expand...


is that why your side is whining and calling the Tea Party such vile names?? Cause they respect elections? Cry us a motherfuckingdimocratretartedRiverWhydonchaya?


----------



## Modbert

Full-Auto said:


> Yes elections do have consequences.  Thats why you are having a fit now.
> 
> 
> They entered washington to stop the insane spending.



Stop the "insane spending" to save the economy by destroying the economy in the process? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## JakeStarkey

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Republican, am debt free, and I know that default means money making opportunities for me in a market where $$ = King and Credit = Queen.  I also know that that a Tea Party driven default (any default) is terrible for Americans and America.  We have notified both senators and our representative they will not get our majority GOP local and country and regional votes in the primaries next year if they side with the Tea Party on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Republican because you either made a mistake when registering or you've been to damn lazy to go change it to Democrat.
Click to expand...


You are a fool, KCW.  The Tea Party will be crushed in next year's elections.  In one Louisiana parish, contracts for services and goods to the school district and the county court house have been cancelled because the owners are anti-Americans supporting the Tea Party.  This will spread across America.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> is that why your side is whining and calling the Tea Party such vile names?? Cause they respect elections? Cry us a motherfuckingdimocratretartedRiverWhydonchaya?



 I don't have a side. That being said, I find it hilarious that you complain about the Tea Party being called vile names. Meanwhile, how many vile names have the Democrats, Nancy Pelosi, Barack Obama, and Michelle Obama endured on this board in the last two years alone?

You make me laugh Willow, though probably not the way you intended.


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> it forces the issue.
> 
> You seem to think that Washington gets things done in a timely manner.
> 
> I look at history and realize that if you give Washington an inch they will use all 3 feet of it.
> 
> You want to see Boehner as playing politics...maybe he is.
> 
> Me? All I see is how his plan will FORCE THE ISSUE.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Becuase Obama will want that cleared up well before the election.
> 
> Your way? Kick the can.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It forces the issue and makes parties involved act irrational.
> 
> I never said I think that Washington gets things done in a timely manner.
> 
> The fact of the matter is you seem willing to believe that the GOP will somehow get something done in February when they completely blew it this time around. It had gotten to the point where they realized the implications of their own manufactured crisis that they tried to weasel their way out of it via the McConnell plan. Notice you don't see much talk about that anymore.
Click to expand...


Wow.....You are too partisan for me to debate with. Not a criticism....just a reality.

I see both sides playing their games...and both sides not willing to allow the other side to look good...

In other words...politics as usual..

And a great topic to debate......but heck...man...you truly see the GOP as evil people and the dems as the ones that want peace and harmony.....

Sorry Bro....we cant have an honest debate...but I appreciated the exchange anyway.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that why your side is whining and calling the Tea Party such vile names?? Cause they respect elections? Cry us a motherfuckingdimocratretartedRiverWhydonchaya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a side. That being said, I find it hilarious that you complain about the Tea Party being called vile names. Meanwhile, how many vile names have the Democrats, Nancy Pelosi, Barack Obama, and Michelle Obama endured on this board in the last two years alone?
> 
> You make me laugh Willow, though probably not the way you intended.
Click to expand...


you izzz a lying fool and everyone knows it, you ain't never typed a vowel, a verb, or a consonant that didn't scream "I'm a mother fucking retarded  lying dimocrat." 


ya reaps what you sows.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, because the national money will not be there for him or her.


----------



## Modbert

Jarhead said:


> Wow.....You are too partisan for me to debate with. Not a criticism....just a reality.
> 
> I see both sides playing their games...and both sides not willing to allow the other side to look good...
> 
> In other words...politics as usual..
> 
> And a great topic to debate......*but heck...man...you truly see the GOP as evil people and the dems as the ones that want peace and harmony.....*
> 
> Sorry Bro....we cant have an honest debate...but I appreciated the exchange anyway.



Once again, you're projecting. I've criticized the Democrats several times over this issue but you seem to be very willing to go out and defend the GOP on this. Boehner's plan doesn't even cut spending according to CATO. According to the CBO, it lowers the deficit by a whopping $1 billion next year.

The fact you think calling me too partisan is a "reality" and not criticism is a complete joke. 

What I see is the Democrats are willing to compromise on entitlements. What are the Republicans and Tea Party willing to compromise on that they're willing to give up ground on? It's not defense, tax increases, closing tax loopholes for corporations, or subsidies. So maybe you can help me become a more informed person and name some things.


----------



## bodecea

Just wanted to say, I love the Tea Party right now too.


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes elections do have consequences.  Thats why you are having a fit now.
> 
> 
> They entered washington to stop the insane spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the "insane spending" to save the economy by destroying the economy in the process? Makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...


LMAO  first the economy will not be destroyed fearmongerer.

It will restructure.  There isnt going to be any recovery regardless if it is raised.  Dem policies are seeing to that.  Or havent you been paying attention?


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, because the national money will not be there for him or her.



The RNC is almost broke.  It has almost no control over who runs and who doesn't.  The TEA party is in control.

I never send money to the RNC.  I send it to candidates I support, and that doesn't include any of them who caves into Obama or DimoRAT threats on the debt ceiling.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....You are too partisan for me to debate with. Not a criticism....just a reality.
> 
> I see both sides playing their games...and both sides not willing to allow the other side to look good...
> 
> In other words...politics as usual..
> 
> And a great topic to debate......*but heck...man...you truly see the GOP as evil people and the dems as the ones that want peace and harmony.....*
> 
> Sorry Bro....we cant have an honest debate...but I appreciated the exchange anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you're projecting. I've criticized the Democrats several times over this issue but you seem to be very willing to go out and defend the GOP on this. Boehner's plan doesn't even cut spending according to CATO. According to the CBO, it lowers the deficit by a whopping $1 billion next year.
> 
> The fact you think calling me too partisan is a "reality" and not criticism is a complete joke.
> 
> What I see is the Democrats are willing to compromise on entitlements. What are the Republicans and Tea Party willing to compromise on that they're willing to give up ground on? It's not defense, tax increases, closing tax loopholes for corporations, or subsidies. So maybe you can help me become a more informed person and name some things.
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> you izzz a lying fool and everyone knows it, you ain't never typed a vowel, a verb, or a consonant that didn't scream "I'm a mother fucking retarded  lying dimocrat."
> 
> 
> ya reaps what you sows.



Except I'm not a Democrat. Also Willow, was the use of the word "retarded" really necessary? How shameful on your part.


----------



## bripat9643

Modbert said:


> Once again, you seem to have this idea that we need the debt ceiling limit looming over our heads to get a deficit bill done. There's no reason why it can't be addressed after the debt ceiling is raised.



Yes there is a reason.  Obama and Reid have no intention of cutting any spending whatsoever.  Without leverage over them, they will do nothing.  Every bill to cut spending will be declared "dead on arrival."

Only a fool or a scumbag would claim that Democrats will cut spending without a gun held to their heads


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


>



Go ahead Willow, name some things.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> you izzz a lying fool and everyone knows it, you ain't never typed a vowel, a verb, or a consonant that didn't scream "I'm a mother fucking retarded  lying dimocrat."
> 
> 
> ya reaps what you sows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I'm not a Democrat. Also Willow, was the use of the word "retarded" really necessary? How shameful on your part.
Click to expand...


no, but neither is any one of the nasty terms used for the Tea Party. clean that up or you will forever be a retarded mother fucker of a dimocrat.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> no, but neither is any one of the nasty terms used for the Tea Party. clean that up or you will forever be a retarded mother fucker of a dimocrat.



What do I have to clean up? I haven't used any vile names whatsoever in this thread for the Tea Party folk. However, you insist on using the word "retarded" in a disparaging manner. Shameful.


----------



## bripat9643

8537 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
Click to expand...


That's pretty much the case.  The stimulus was included in the baseline, which means it was a permanent increase in spending, not a one time measure.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:

U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis

Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.



Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.



Are you trying to imply we had recent surpluses as the national debt increased?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
Click to expand...


Because current legislation has us borrowing 40% of what it costs to pay the bills.

Top borrowing, we would have to balance the budget.  To balance the budget, you have to cut the current spending by 40%.


----------



## 8537

bripat9643 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who increased spending are the ones who want to bring the country down.  Obama's increased spending is the only reason we need to increase the debt limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. You're saying that without the stimulus bill we wouldn't have to increase the debt limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the case.  The stimulus was included in the baseline, which means it was a permanent increase in spending, not a one time measure.
Click to expand...


What in the world are you talking about?  The stimulus was not baselined, and I can show you dozens of program cuts to state transportation budgets, local school budgets, CDBG and CSBG funding, health center funding, unemployment insurance and a host of other programs to prove it.


----------



## Steelplate

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/177834-us-debt-ceiling-history.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those hoping TM provided you a GOOD link....well..here is an actual LINK to what she was saying  http://assets.opencrs.com/rpts/RL31967_20100908.pdf
> 
> if you go back further you can see reagan raised the debt limit in small incriments many times, one year he did it 3 times in the same year.  he raised it more than 2 times a year on average so why does obama and the dems think we should raise it enough for 1.5 years?
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...says-reagan-raised-debt-ceiling-18-times-geo/
Click to expand...



Yeah... I can't understand at all why he wouldn't go for a short term deal... What? To deal with you assholes again in 6 months? Yeah... that's what this country needs more gridlock and rhetoric while our country falls apart.


----------



## Full-Auto

NYcarbineer said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because current legislation has us borrowing 40% of what it costs to pay the bills.
> 
> Top borrowing, we would have to balance the budget.  To balance the budget, you have to cut the current spending by 40%.
Click to expand...


We would have to cut spending?...Noooooooo    Were still trying to devolope super shrimp.


----------



## WillowTree

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.





Modbert said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...
> 
> Becuase if we do it for 6 months it will give us 6 months to seriously address it.
> If we wait until after the election as Obama wants, it wont be addressed for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you seem to have this idea that we need the debt ceiling limit looming over our heads to get a deficit bill done. There's no reason why it can't be addressed after the debt ceiling is raised.
Click to expand...







Then why the fuck wasn't it addressed?


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"



The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
Click to expand...


Come on Franktard, address the data in the link, real stats, don't beat me in the head with the BS bat by trying to distract with Obama personal attacks.


----------



## Jarhead

There are many insecure folks on this site that feel the need to call those that think differently than themselves vile names.

I have yet to have found Modbert one of them.

However, I seem to rarely agree with Modbert, but our debates have been civil.


----------



## Steelplate

Full-Auto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it won't you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interest servicing will exceed a half trillion this year.
> 
> How much is sustainable if we keep borrowing?
Click to expand...


Fuck you... you can't sit there and say shit like that. You know what, Obama exposed you dickheads for EXACTLY what you are. He had the steepest fucking cuts offered at $9T over 10 years, and you motherfuckers walked away.... why? Oh yeah... part of it(not even close to 50/50 even) was in revenue increases.

If you were actually "worried about the debt" instead of sucking corporate cock... you would have signed up for that one... but no... we can't have some rich people paying a little more. You are a bunch of corporatist cocksuckers and you're too damned dumb to know it.


----------



## WillowTree

Synthaholic said:


> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.



Like we believe anything you retarded mother fucking lying dimocrats tell us.. ohh yea   baby we believe.. we believe.


----------



## Jarhead

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on Franktard, address the data in the link, real stats, don't beat me in the head with the BS bat by trying to distract with Obama personal attacks.
Click to expand...


Bass, on the other hand......


----------



## Liability

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Had it happened during the Bush Administration (over the same period of time) you and your hypocritical ilk would absolutely have fully blamed President Bush.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> Then why the fuck wasn't it addressed?



I'm not Seawytch or anyone else's keeper. We're talking about you and I Willow, nobody else. Though I notice you are trying to deflect while trying to equate Seawytch's usage of teabagger to your usage of the word retard.


----------



## P@triot

shintao said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, last time I looked, this collapse is a capitalist one, as they attempted to buy their way out of their failing system. And capitalism by definition creates poverty & creates division. You might note the gap between the rich & middle class. LOL!
Click to expand...


Clearly you don't "check" or you check with MSNBC, because our entire collapse was created by Marxist/Socialist/Communist government policies of the Dumbocrats.  It was Bill Clinton who signed the bill forcing Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to make loans to people who didn't qualify, because Marxists/Socialists/Communists believe that everyone should have a home whether they can afford one or not.  As those people who could not afford the home they were in started to go under water, they survived by placing more and more costs on credit cards.  After enough people defaulted on the homes and the cards, the banks could no longer recoup the costs of the loan, and the bottom fell out.

This is what happens when government gets involved with "regulations".  Had Dumbocrat Bill Clinton stayed the hell out of the private housing market, we would not have experienced this collapse.


----------



## Ali777

Full-Auto said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
Click to expand...


Who claimed it would balance the budget?


----------



## Full-Auto

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


The recession ended in early 09.  How much more time do democrats need to get off their ass?


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Had it happened during the Bush Administration (over the same period of time) you and your hypocritical ilk would absolutely have fully blamed President Bush.



The current economic situation is the result of actions taken over the last thirty years. No one person or group gets full blame for this.

However, if you wish to simply have a discussion where you project your masturbatory what ifs, be my guest but I rather have a discussion about the issues at hand.


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


By no means Obamas fault single handedly.
But....
He campaigned to watch every penny and he has by no means made things better. To the contrary, he made things worse.


----------



## Ali777

Full-Auto said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added more taxes at the last minute because he did not negotiate in good faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
Click to expand...


70% of Americans are class warfare clowns in your world. Noted. Now I know not to take anything you claim seriously.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, last time I looked, this collapse is a capitalist one, as they attempted to buy their way out of their failing system. And capitalism by definition creates poverty & creates division. You might note the gap between the rich & middle class. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you don't "check" or you check with MSNBC, because our entire collapse was created by Marxist/Socialist/Communist government policies of the Dumbocrats.  It was Bill Clinton who signed the bill forcing Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to make loans to people who didn't qualify,
Click to expand...


Fannie and Freddie didn't make loans to any homebuyers.  of any income or credit worthiness.  During any administration.

Ever.


----------



## Full-Auto

Ali777 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70% of Americans are class warfare clowns in your world. Noted. Now I know not to take anything you claim seriously.
Click to expand...


All men are created equal, except in taxes, racial preferences ........ETC.  APPROVED GOVERNMENT DISCRIMINATION.  

No I cant take you seriously


----------



## Jarhead

Ali777 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you just noticed that Obama was in favor of tax increases for the wealthiest Americans? Republican refuse to even allow taxes to be on the table. 70% of Americans are in favor of increased taxes on the rich. Good faith requires he represent their interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70% of Americans are class warfare clowns in your world. Noted. Now I know not to take anything you claim seriously.
Click to expand...


70 % of Americans want tax increases on the rich.

Now seeing as not one of those 70% will be affected, are you surprised at the number?

How can you put credence in that poll? Of course people will say "sure, as long as it doesnt affect me"

Why not do this....take a poll of who favors tax increases on everyone.

If that number comes in at 51% or more, I will personally cast my vote to tax JUST THE RICH....and I am a 5%er......


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck wasn't it addressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Seawytch or anyone else's keeper. We're talking about you and I Willow, nobody else. Though I notice you are trying to deflect while trying to equate Seawytch's usage of teabagger to your usage of the word retard.
Click to expand...


You aren't my keeper either MODMORON, if you let their vile language slide regarding the tea party then expect to get it back,, if I can be called a "CU**" then I can fucking use the word retard. so keep defending her vileness and you;ll reap you sow.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Bass v 2.0 said:


> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.



Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right wing is playing class warfare.  OK, let's resolve this mess, then concentrate on eliminating the influence of the Tea Party.  Then let's take down the far left hard heads.  Build the center, eliminate the extremes.


----------



## P@triot

Modbert said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight - _you_ honestly believe that if we raise the debt ceiling and go from $14 trillion in debt to *$16 trillion in debt*, that there won't be any negative results from _that_?  Seriously?!?!?

I don't care what we default on.  I don't care if the skies fall and people die in the streets.  The spending has to stop.  We here at this "crisis" because past generations did exactly what the Dumbocrats are doing now - spending recklessly and kicking the can down the road.  It has to end with us.  Period.  No matter how much it hurts.  We owe that it to our children and grandchildren to be more considerate than our Dumbocrat parents and grandparents were to us.


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Enjoy the moment.  Because when the dust settles the Tea Baggers will officially be the GOP's bitch.


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.
Click to expand...


[BYeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.

I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance. 
][/B]











RETARDED dimocrats


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rottweiler said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As confused as you are......
> 
> Should I be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight - _you_ honestly believe that if we raise the debt ceiling and go from $14 trillion in debt to *$16 trillion in debt*, that there won't be any negative results from _that_?  Seriously?!?!?
> 
> I don't care what we default on.  I don't care if the skies fall and people die in the streets.  The spending has to stop.  We here at this "crisis" because past generations did exactly what the Dumbocrats are doing now - spending recklessly and kicking the can down the road.  It has to end with us.  Period.  No matter how much it hurts.  We owe that it to our children and grandchildren to be more considerate than our Dumbocrat parents and grandparents were to us.
Click to expand...


The Paul Ryan budget that every one of these tea party extremists voted FOR  _requires_ raising the debt ceiling.


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.
Click to expand...




JakeStarkey said:


> The far right wing is playing class warfare.  OK, let's resolve this mess, then concentrate on eliminating the influence of the Tea Party.  Then let's take down the far left hard heads.  Build the center, eliminate the extremes.



The Tea Party is Not Extreme. Unless of course you view living within your means extreme.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right wing is playing class warfare.  OK, let's resolve this mess, then concentrate on eliminating the influence of the Tea Party.  Then let's take down the far left hard heads.  Build the center, eliminate the extremes.



The Tea Party _is_ the center my lost little MSNBC friend.  They are asking the government to be fiscally responsible and constitutionally legal.  What is radical about that?  They advocate everything our founders built this country on - if that's radical in your mind then you are a Marxist/Socialist/Communist buffoon.  George Washington, John Adams, and Ben Franklin were _not_ "radicals" - and there is nothing "radical" about the Constitution.  That's all the Tea Party is advocating - constiutional, fiscally responsible government.

That's how far the political spectrum in this country has shifted to the left.  Being a left-wing nut liberal now makes you a "right-wing nut" and being an actual conservative (ie the Tea Party) makes you "radical" in the minds of the lost little Marxist/Socialist/Communist MSNBC crowd....


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.
Click to expand...




NYcarbineer said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight - _you_ honestly believe that if we raise the debt ceiling and go from $14 trillion in debt to *$16 trillion in debt*, that there won't be any negative results from _that_?  Seriously?!?!?
> 
> I don't care what we default on.  I don't care if the skies fall and people die in the streets.  The spending has to stop.  We here at this "crisis" because past generations did exactly what the Dumbocrats are doing now - spending recklessly and kicking the can down the road.  It has to end with us.  Period.  No matter how much it hurts.  We owe that it to our children and grandchildren to be more considerate than our Dumbocrat parents and grandparents were to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Paul Ryan budget that every one of these tea party extremists voted FOR  _requires_raising the debt ceiling.
Click to expand...


*they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Full-Auto said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt for future spending explain why they want it to carry through the end of 2012.
> 
> Did you think before your comment or was it just off the cuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because current legislation has us borrowing 40% of what it costs to pay the bills.
> 
> Top borrowing, we would have to balance the budget.  To balance the budget, you have to cut the current spending by 40%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We would have to cut spending?...Noooooooo    Were still trying to devolope super shrimp.
Click to expand...


Are you ready to cut the defense budget by 40%?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> *they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*



I like how you put the word retarded in big bold letters and proceed to spell it wrong.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Dumbocrat - turn to violence when someone advocates that we stop giving you life on a platter and demand that you actually work like a big boy or girl for the things you need in life.  How dare us!  Instead, we should collapse the nation like the U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece so that you Dumbocrats don't have to hold a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving how incredibly stupid the tea baggers are. Did you miss the part where I said I spent 20 years serving the country you baggers want to destroy?

The USSR collapsed because we outspent them. How did we do that? Why by deficit spending, of course.

Ronald Reagan got 18 raises to the debt ceiling...with clean bills I might add. No douche bag tea baggers wanting to bring about financial collapse and holding it hostage like the fucking terrorists they are.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


The fact that you think Frank thinks should be a chapter in those volumes.


----------



## George Costanza

Newby said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
Click to expand...


Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.

Our party is destroying the country?


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you put the word retarded in big bold letters and proceed to spell it wrong.
Click to expand...


fix it for me retard.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party, when it refuses to govern in consensus, acts as an authoritarian political party, antithetical to the Constitution.  You are a fool each, Rott and Auto, if you believe that working with the majority is somehow socialistic and wrong.  The Tea Party clearly is the antithesis of classical liberalism, and no good American will permit it to claim so.
> 
> The Tea Party also is quite willing to use Big Government power in pursuit of its cultural and social inclinations to return America to the early 1960s.  Younger America -- darker, better educated, more forward looking -- will not bow to an older, white, regressive Tea Party on these issues.
> 
> More dismal poll numbers for Obama and the GOP on debt crisis | The Ticket - Yahoo! News
> 
> Both Dems and majority GOP will turn on the Tea Party if this continues.  The American public will not support the Tea Party.



It's hysterical how bitter you people are towards the Tea Party and it's even funnier how you act like it's over for that party. In the last election, the Dumbocrats were kicked out of office in record numbers and replaced by Tea Party candidates for a reason. They've done exactly what they were sent to Washington to do - end the Marxist/Socialist/Communist nightmare created by the Dumbocrats. And that's exactly what they've done. And with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.

Conversely, with each day the Dumbocrat Party sees more failure, plummeting poll numbers for Barack Hussein, and scandals like Weiner-gate by dirt-bag Dumbocrats. It's time to face reality there Jakey... Barack Hussein is such a radical Marxist/Socialist/Communist, he woke up the American people and they've come to take their country back. Your dreams of a Marxist utopia are permanently over. Either accept it, or move to Cuba. God Bless.


----------



## Mustang

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!


 
You love the people who are screwing you, everyone else in the country, and the country itself?  I guess that can only mean one thing.  You're as crazy as they are.  Friggin' certifiable!


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight - _you_ honestly believe that if we raise the debt ceiling and go from $14 trillion in debt to *$16 trillion in debt*, that there won't be any negative results from _that_?  Seriously?!?!?
> 
> I don't care what we default on.  I don't care if the skies fall and people die in the streets.  The spending has to stop.  We here at this "crisis" because past generations did exactly what the Dumbocrats are doing now - spending recklessly and kicking the can down the road.  It has to end with us.  Period.  No matter how much it hurts.  We owe that it to our children and grandchildren to be more considerate than our Dumbocrat parents and grandparents were to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Paul Ryan budget that every one of these tea party extremists voted FOR  _requires_raising the debt ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*
Click to expand...


There is a certain elegance of irony in misspelling the word retarded.


----------



## WillowTree

and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

George Costanza said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
Click to expand...



Bush added the cost of a war in the same year he cut the means to pay for it.

And did it TWICE.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> fix it for me retard.



I'm simply calling you out on your own hypocrisy Willow. You shouldn't bitch about vile names if you're going to be using some yourself.


----------



## Jarhead

George Costanza said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
Click to expand...

Clinton capitalized on the phony dot com bubble and handed the bursting bubble to Bush
Seems all of that tax revenue from the dot com bubble helped a little no?
Loss of that tax revenue at the beginning of the bush tenure certainly didnt help much.
Nor did 9-11

But lets not let facts like that get in the way of an honest debate.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.



So fuck troops who served in combat for being a Democrat? Jeez Willow, way to be classy.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.



CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.



What would any of you guys out there venture is the over/under on how many beers you'd have to drink before Willow started to be attractive?


----------



## Full-Auto

NYcarbineer said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because current legislation has us borrowing 40% of what it costs to pay the bills.
> 
> Top borrowing, we would have to balance the budget.  To balance the budget, you have to cut the current spending by 40%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would have to cut spending?...Noooooooo    Were still trying to devolope super shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ready to cut the defense budget by 40%?
Click to expand...


Yes, not to mention the requirement for the pentagon to hand over billions for social programs.

Did you even know that was in it?


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush added the cost of a war in the same year he cut the means to pay for it.
> 
> And did it TWICE.
Click to expand...


Correction......

*CONGRESS* added the cost of a war 

Do you not know how our government works?


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> fix it for me retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply calling you out on your own hypocrisy Willow. You shouldn't bitch about vile names if you're going to be using some yourself.
Click to expand...


what part of you reap what ya sows, don't you get retard?


----------



## P@triot

Bass v 2.0 said:


> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.



In light of a community organizer who has over spent his budget by *$5 trillion* in only 2.5 years, how can you not support the Tea Party?  It took this country 235 years to accumulate $9 trillion in debt, and Barack Hussein increased that by 55% in only 2.5 years.

Seriously Dumbocrats - how stupid are you people?  Do you have no concept of what a trillion is?  Do you realize that if each of you Dumbocrats live to 90 years old, you will *not* have lived for 3 billion seconds?  That gives you and idea of a billion.  A trillion is 1,000 billions.  And we owe 14 of the 1,000 billions.  Are you people capable of math?  God almighty it's like trying to discuss this with small children.  

*WE ARE $14 TRILLION IN DEBT - IT'S TIME TO STOP THE SPENDING NIGHTMARE.*


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would any of you guys out there venture is the over/under on how many beers you'd have to drink before Willow started to be attractive?
Click to expand...


I couldn't drink enough to even give your sorry dumb navy ass a glance.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck troops who served in combat for being a Democrat? Jeez Willow, way to be classy.
Click to expand...


you are definitely retarded. get someone with a brain to explain it to you


----------



## Dr.House

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
Click to expand...


Here's another one from March with a different take...

Tea Partiers Are Fairly Mainstream in Their Demographics


----------



## Truthmatters

watching the right lately is like watching a bowl of golddfish swim fervently in a circle arround each other.

Just keep swiming


----------



## Chris

WillowTree said:


> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.



You are one sick puppy.


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's another one from March with a different take...
> 
> Tea Partiers Are Fairly Mainstream in Their Demographics
Click to expand...


March 30, 2011 (his) and April 5, 2010 (yours).

What?


----------



## Jarhead

Truthmatters said:


> watching the right lately is like watching a bowl of golddfish swim fervently in a circle arround each other.
> 
> Just keep swiming



And watching the left is like watching those goldfish that didnt survive the night. Floating on the top waiting to be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Chris

The treasonous Tea Party is going to do great damage to America.

They are delusional.


----------



## Mustang

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republitards, still no proper reply to the compiled 30 years worth of data? Do they support lower taxes and tax cuts for the rich spur economic growth and reduce deficits? Do they create surpluses?? I'm waiting. Kind of hard to argue against data for which rightwing propaganda has no defense against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Paul Ryan budget that every one of these tea party extremists voted FOR _requires_raising the debt ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a certain elegance of irony in misspelling the word retarded.
Click to expand...

 
Irony, yes.  But more than that, it reveals the educational deficit of the right.  And that lack of an educational background in critical thinking skills reveals their intellectual shallowness.  It's people like that who think that believing something means it must be true, otherwise they wouldn't believe it.  
"No, America's credit rating isn't at risk because we can still service our debt even if the debt ceiling isn't raised." ​And it shouldn't surprise anyone, therefore, that three of the talk radio heroes of the right (Rush, Hannity, and Beck) have no formal education past high school.  Yeah, let's take their word regarding economic issues.  And if they turn out to be wrong, they'll just blame Obama.  What could be simpler than simpletons?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tea bagger...talking with his mouth full. It is in defaulting on our loans that will bring about an economic collapse.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 13 and then served my country for 20 years. What branch of service were you in bagger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving how incredibly stupid the tea baggers are. Did you miss the part where I said I spent 20 years serving the country you baggers want to destroy?
> 
> The USSR collapsed because we outspent them. How did we do that? Why by deficit spending, of course.
> 
> Ronald Reagan got 18 raises to the debt ceiling...with clean bills I might add. No douche bag tea baggers wanting to bring about financial collapse and holding it hostage like the fucking terrorists they are.
Click to expand...


Ronald Reagan didn't have a $14 trillion debt genius.  And the Cold War is over.  Reagan out spent them as part of a strategic plan - and it worked.  He ended the Cold War without firing a single shot.  Is there a cold war I'm not aware of that Barack Hussien is fighting?

Another glaring example of how your party simply doesn't get it - you're trying to use policy from a president who was in office *30 years ago *, who was using spending as a strategic weapon against the greatest threat we faced, and who was _not_ faced with a *$14 trillion debt *as reason to go $16 trillion in debt today.  Great thinking there!  Also, Reagan would not have had to spend that much had passivist Dumbocrat Jimmy Carter not neglected the military during his 4 years.

Thank you for your service.  Truly.  But it doesn't change the fact that you are bitter and want government to bring down this country with Marxism/Socialism/Communism so that everyone is "equal" in poverty.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> watching the right lately is like watching a bowl of *golddfish* swim fervently in a circle *arround* each other.
> 
> Just keep *swiming*



Another inaccurate and pointless "analogy" from the fish-minded simpleton, Truthdon'tmattertoheratall.  

A post of just two brief sentences and only three significant typos.

Progress!


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You honestly believe if we don't raise the Debt Ceiling by August 3 that there will not be any negative results from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight - _you_ honestly believe that if we raise the debt ceiling and go from $14 trillion in debt to *$16 trillion in debt*, that there won't be any negative results from _that_?  Seriously?!?!?
> 
> I don't care what we default on.  I don't care if the skies fall and people die in the streets.  The spending has to stop.  We here at this "crisis" because past generations did exactly what the Dumbocrats are doing now - spending recklessly and kicking the can down the road.  It has to end with us.  Period.  No matter how much it hurts.  We owe that it to our children and grandchildren to be more considerate than our Dumbocrat parents and grandparents were to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Paul Ryan budget that every one of these tea party extremists voted FOR  _requires_ raising the debt ceiling.
Click to expand...


Exactly!  It's called compromise - the Ryan plan _*and*_ the Cut, Cap, and Balance plan _both_ raised the ceiling in exchange for a balanced budget amendment.  And both were not even voted in by Fascist Reid and Obama.  Because they won't compromise.  They want a blank check to spend this nation into collapse.  And all the Tea Party representatives are trying to do is get spending under control and force government to be fiscally responsible (sad that we have to force them, if they were adults they would be fiscally responsible simply because it's the right thing to do).

You just exposed Barack Hussein and your party for the rigid, uncompromising jack-ass's that they are.  The American people know that it is the Dumbocrats that are responsible for this debt and for their failure to compromise to reach a solution.


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
Click to expand...


can't stand truth can you mofo


----------



## Chris

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you worked since you were 13 at minimum wage jobs, never trying to improve yourself, and like a typical Dumbocrat, you have nothing but hate and bitterness towards those that have done better than you in life.
> 
> Sorry my friend, but dragging others down to your level through Marxism/Socialism/Communism may make you feel better, but it will collapse this nation.  While you sit stewing with venom and hate towards successful people, the rest of the world is busy learning from the failed policies of liberals.  Greece has collapsed and has daily riots because of the idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  Cuba has existed in a state of perpetual poverty since Fidel Castro took over by force as a dictator and implemented the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  And now the US is $14 trillion in debt and on the verge of collapse because of the same idiot Socialist liberal policies you Dumbocrats advocate.  How much evidence does the idiot Dumbocrat need to realize that liberal policy = poverty?
> 
> I would sumbit they already know it will create poverty, but in their bitter little minds, that's what they want because then everyone would be "equal" - equally wallowing in poverty.  God bless you my friend.  I pray some day you can get over your bitterness and envy towards those who were more successful than you in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving how incredibly stupid the tea baggers are. Did you miss the part where I said I spent 20 years serving the country you baggers want to destroy?
> 
> The USSR collapsed because we outspent them. How did we do that? Why by deficit spending, of course.
> 
> Ronald Reagan got 18 raises to the debt ceiling...with clean bills I might add. No douche bag tea baggers wanting to bring about financial collapse and holding it hostage like the fucking terrorists they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan didn't have a $14 trillion debt genius.  And the Cold War is over.  Reagan out spent them as part of a strategic plan - and it worked.  He ended the Cold War without firing a single shot.  Is there a cold war I'm not aware of that Barack Hussien is fighting?
> 
> Another glaring example of how your party simply doesn't get it - you're trying to use policy from a president who was in office *30 years ago *, who was using spending as a strategic weapon against the greatest threat we faced, and who was _not_ faced with a *$14 trillion debt *as reason to go $16 trillion in debt today.  Great thinking there!  Also, Reagan would not have had to spend that much had passivist Dumbocrat Jimmy Carter not neglected the military during his 4 years.
> 
> Thank you for your service.  Truly.  But it doesn't change the fact that you are bitter and want government to bring down this country with Marxism/Socialism/Communism so that everyone is "equal" in poverty.
Click to expand...


What a delusional post.

Reagan and the two Bushes created 93% of the National Debt by lowering taxes for the rich. And the Soviet Union did not collapse because Reagan outspent them. It would have collapsed anyway according to the CIA.

And there are no Marxist politicians in this country. Obama's plan to have everyone buy healthcare from for profit corporations is the same plan the Republicans endorsed in the 1990's. But the Republicans have moved so far to the right that they now are against their own plan.

In reality Obama is slightly to the left of Bush.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Rottweiler said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In light of a community organizer who has over spent his budget by *$5 trillion* in only 2.5 years, how can you not support the Tea Party?  It took this country 235 years to accumulate $9 trillion in debt, and Barack Hussein increased that by 55% in only 2.5 years.
> 
> Seriously Dumbocrats - how stupid are you people?  Do you have no concept of what a trillion is?  Do you realize that if each of you Dumbocrats live to 90 years old, you will *not* have lived for 3 billion seconds?  That gives you and idea of a billion.  A trillion is 1,000 billions.  And we owe 14 of the 1,000 billions.  Are you people capable of math?  God almighty it's like trying to discuss this with small children.
> 
> *WE ARE $14 TRILLION IN DEBT - IT'S TIME TO STOP THE SPENDING NIGHTMARE.*
Click to expand...



14 trillion dollars in debt from mostly 30 years of Republitards running up deficits. You still have no answers for my questions, when has reduced taxes and tax cuts every spurred economic growth and reduced deficits?


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
Click to expand...


Oh wow - a poll from a left-wing website shows that the Tea Party is not "popular"?  Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.  You have to do better than left-wing CNN for your "facts" about the Tea Party my friend.


----------



## Chris

WillowTree said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> and fuck anybody who uses the excuse "they served" for being a vile mother fucking retarded lying dimocrat asshole. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't stand truth can you mofo
Click to expand...


No, people who post obscene posts about people they don't know on the internet are in need of some kind of help.

You particularly.


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't stand truth can you mofo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, people who post obscene posts about people they don't know on the internet are in need of some kind of help.
> 
> You particularly.
Click to expand...


tell the seayassedmotherfuckingmoronlyingretardeddimocratthatshitwhydonchya?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Newflash: The LMSM is never going to like the Tea Party.

Wow!

Shocking!


----------



## Chris

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow - a poll from a left-wing website shows that the Tea Party is not "popular"?  Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.  You have to do better than left-wing CNN for your "facts" about the Tea Party my friend.
Click to expand...


Did Fox hack a dead girl's cell phone to get that information?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Not just Obama's, all the Democrats

"We own the economy" -- DNC

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/editorials/we_own_the_economy_LNJTHYxR6QgqafIlJZkUkO


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Tea Party is disliked by most American even more than they dislike the far left in our politics.  The apathy of America is wreaking a havoc on our culture and economy and politics.  As more and more Americans wake to the causes, they will demand the solution come from the center, not the far right or the far left.


----------



## P@triot

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In light of a community organizer who has over spent his budget by *$5 trillion* in only 2.5 years, how can you not support the Tea Party?  It took this country 235 years to accumulate $9 trillion in debt, and Barack Hussein increased that by 55% in only 2.5 years.
> 
> Seriously Dumbocrats - how stupid are you people?  Do you have no concept of what a trillion is?  Do you realize that if each of you Dumbocrats live to 90 years old, you will *not* have lived for 3 billion seconds?  That gives you and idea of a billion.  A trillion is 1,000 billions.  And we owe 14 of the 1,000 billions.  Are you people capable of math?  God almighty it's like trying to discuss this with small children.
> 
> *WE ARE $14 TRILLION IN DEBT - IT'S TIME TO STOP THE SPENDING NIGHTMARE.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 14 trillion dollars in debt from mostly 30 years of Republitards running up deficits. You still have no answers for my questions, when has reduced taxes and tax cuts every spurred economic growth and reduced deficits?
Click to expand...


So we're $14 trillion in debt, on the verge of collapse, and you're going to ignore that and ask about tax cuts?  By the way, when Barack Hussien took office, we were $9 trillion in debt.  That's right - it took the US 235 years to go $9 trillion in debt.  He added $5 trillion (55% of that total) in only 2.5 years.  So it was your idiot Marxist leader who ran up the debt, not the Republican's.  But hey, when do liberals ever let facts get in the way?

To answer your questions about taxes - every single time they've been implemented.  Reagan cut taxes deeper than anyone before him, and it ended the economic nightmare created by Jimmy Carter.  Bush used them in 2003 and created economic expansion that roared for some 50 months and created 8.1 million jobs.  President Bush signed the first wave of tax cuts in 2001, cutting rates and providing tax relief for families by, for example, doubling of the child tax credit to $1,000.

At Congress' insistence, the tax relief was initially phased in over many years, so the economy continued to lose jobs. In 2003, realizing its error, Congress made the earlier tax relief effective immediately. Congress also lowered tax rates on capital gains and dividends to encourage business investment, which had been lagging.

It was the then that the economy turned around. Within months of enactment, job growth shot up, eventually creating 8.1 million jobs through 2007. Tax revenues also increased after the Bush tax cuts, due to economic growth.

Perhaps if you took more time to get the facts, you wouldn't be rooting for the team that is collapsing this nation with Marxism/Socialism/Communism.  I've answered your questions with cold, hard, facts.  How about you answer mine now - what's your plan for the $14 trillion debt (soon to be $16 if Dumbocrats have their way).  You're totally comfortable with that kind of nation-collapsing debt?  Amazing...


----------



## Modbert

Rottweiler said:


> Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.



Really? Link?


----------



## WillowTree

CrusaderFrank said:


> Newflash: The LMSM is never going to like the Tea Party.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Shocking!



tough shit for them innit?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party is disliked by most American even more than they dislike the far left in our politics.  The apathy of America is wreaking a havoc on our culture and economy and politics.  As more and more Americans wake to the causes, they will demand the solution come from the center, not the far right or the far left.



The vast majority of Americans support spending cuts, Progressives do not


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> We may need a default just to put an end to the crackpot tea partiers once and for all.



 keep dreaming dear. The crackpot Democrats have more of a chance to go this next election, just as a LOT of them did the last.

so we be hoping THEY KEEP IT UP..

The majority NOW BLAME Obama and the Democrats in the latest polls. tsk tsk


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party is disliked by most American even more than they dislike the far left in our politics.  The apathy of America is wreaking a havoc on our culture and economy and politics.  As more and more Americans wake to the causes, they will demand the solution come from the center, not the far right or the far left.



LOL, if they want to KEEP THEIR FREEDOMS, they will never vote Democrat or for MORE BIG GOVERNMENT.

just saying.


----------



## Mustang

Rottweiler said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of a community organizer who has over spent his budget by *$5 trillion* in only 2.5 years, how can you not support the Tea Party? It took this country 235 years to accumulate $9 trillion in debt, and Barack Hussein increased that by 55% in only 2.5 years.
> 
> Seriously Dumbocrats - how stupid are you people? Do you have no concept of what a trillion is? Do you realize that if each of you Dumbocrats live to 90 years old, you will *not* have lived for 3 billion seconds? That gives you and idea of a billion. A trillion is 1,000 billions. And we owe 14 of the 1,000 billions. Are you people capable of math? God almighty it's like trying to discuss this with small children.
> 
> *WE ARE $14 TRILLION IN DEBT - IT'S TIME TO STOP THE SPENDING NIGHTMARE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 trillion dollars in debt from mostly 30 years of Republitards running up deficits. You still have no answers for my questions, when has reduced taxes and tax cuts every spurred economic growth and reduced deficits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're $14 trillion in debt, on the verge of collapse, and you're going to ignore that and ask about tax cuts? By the way, when Barack Hussien took office, we were $9 trillion in debt. That's right - it took the US 235 years to go $9 trillion in debt. He added $5 trillion (55% of that total) in only 2.5 years. So it was your idiot Marxist leader who ran up the debt, not the Republican's. But hey, when do liberals ever let facts get in the way?
> 
> To answer your questions about taxes - every single time they've been implemented. Reagan cut taxes deeper than anyone before him, and it ended the economic nightmare created by Jimmy Carter. Bush used them in 2003 and created economic expansion that roared for some 50 months and created 8.1 million jobs. President Bush signed the first wave of tax cuts in 2001, cutting rates and providing tax relief for families by, for example, doubling of the child tax credit to $1,000.
> 
> At Congress' insistence, the tax relief was initially phased in over many years, so the economy continued to lose jobs. In 2003, realizing its error, Congress made the earlier tax relief effective immediately. Congress also lowered tax rates on capital gains and dividends to encourage business investment, which had been lagging.
> 
> It was the then that the economy turned around. Within months of enactment, job growth shot up, eventually creating 8.1 million jobs through 2007. Tax revenues also increased after the Bush tax cuts, due to economic growth.
> 
> Perhaps if you took more time to get the facts, you wouldn't be rooting for the team that is collapsing this nation with Marxism/Socialism/Communism. I've answered your questions with cold, hard, facts. How about you answer mine now - what's your plan for the $14 trillion debt (soon to be $16 if Dumbocrats have their way). You're totally comfortable with that kind of nation-collapsing debt? Amazing...
Click to expand...

 
Perhaps, you had better check YOUR facts.

National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chris

The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poor&#8217;s rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers&#8217; association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.


----------



## bripat9643

Bass v 2.0 said:


> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.



What is the point of debating a delusional nitwit who posts complete horseshit?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Without compromise we can have no government - period. The Founding Fathers knew that - that's why they made compromises - and the teabaggers know it - that's why they won't make compromises - they want no government.

Think about this folks - to form this nation required that people made a compromise on the issue of SLAVERY. Sorry but I can think of no bigger compromise than that.


----------



## Mustang

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.


 
If bin Laden was still alive, he would be cheering on those freshman teaparty House Republicans while laughing at their stupidity.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bripat9643 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of the below evidence from the last 30 years, how can anyone say that the Teabagger plan will work?:
> 
> U.S. Department of Commerce. Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> Every Republitard president has run a deficit and not one surplus in the past 30 years, especially Reagan, the ones they like to worship. Notice that there was no reduction in deficit nor increase in revenue with lowered taxes, the holy commandment of Republitard gospel to generate revenue and stimulate economy, they've all ran deficits and increased the size of govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of debating a delusional nitwit who posts complete horseshit?
Click to expand...


Complete what? This is actually data Mr Ad-hominem, you are the delusional one.


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.



Retardeddimocrat Alert.


----------



## kwc57

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.



Treasonous?  

Any credibility you may have had......however small......is totally gone.  Go look up the word treason and explain just how the TP is treasonous.


----------



## Stephanie

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.



oooooooooooooooooooo, they have not been called...
terrorist
treasonous
extremist
granny killers
kitten eaters
ANTI-TAXERS...and this one is the one that gets me. That we have people BITCHING about not being able to raise TAXES on the People, so this greedy ass Government CAN SPEND MORE..I never thought I'd see this day. But here they are..

AND the best of all, that little ole insignificant TEA PARTY is NOW THE FAULT FOR EVERYTHING...
you can't make this shit up folks.


----------



## midcan5

Liberty said:


> ...beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



So do Maoists, communists, fascists and other fanatics, hardly something to praise. The narrow minded everywhere sing the tea party song: 'Cliff or no cliff here we go.' I actually went by a church today that had a quotation that 'life means change.' That's was one interesting and sorta nice thought from that church. 

The beginning of thought is in disagreement - not only with others but also with ourselves." Eric Hoffer


----------



## Stephanie

Mustang said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If bin Laden was still alive, he would be cheering on those freshman teaparty House Republicans while laughing at their stupidity.
Click to expand...


You people are losing it. good grief.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Rottweiler said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of a community organizer who has over spent his budget by *$5 trillion* in only 2.5 years, how can you not support the Tea Party?  It took this country 235 years to accumulate $9 trillion in debt, and Barack Hussein increased that by 55% in only 2.5 years.
> 
> Seriously Dumbocrats - how stupid are you people?  Do you have no concept of what a trillion is?  Do you realize that if each of you Dumbocrats live to 90 years old, you will *not* have lived for 3 billion seconds?  That gives you and idea of a billion.  A trillion is 1,000 billions.  And we owe 14 of the 1,000 billions.  Are you people capable of math?  God almighty it's like trying to discuss this with small children.
> 
> *WE ARE $14 TRILLION IN DEBT - IT'S TIME TO STOP THE SPENDING NIGHTMARE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 trillion dollars in debt from mostly 30 years of Republitards running up deficits. You still have no answers for my questions, when has reduced taxes and tax cuts every spurred economic growth and reduced deficits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're $14 trillion in debt, on the verge of collapse, and you're going to ignore that and ask about tax cuts?  By the way, when Barack Hussien took office, we were $9 trillion in debt.  That's right - it took the US 235 years to go $9 trillion in debt.  He added $5 trillion (55% of that total) in only 2.5 years.  So it was your idiot Marxist leader who ran up the debt, not the Republican's.  But hey, when do liberals ever let facts get in the way?
> 
> To answer your questions about taxes - every single time they've been implemented.  Reagan cut taxes deeper than anyone before him, and it ended the economic nightmare created by Jimmy Carter.  Bush used them in 2003 and created economic expansion that roared for some 50 months and created 8.1 million jobs.  President Bush signed the first wave of tax cuts in 2001, cutting rates and providing tax relief for families by, for example, doubling of the child tax credit to $1,000.
> 
> At Congress' insistence, the tax relief was initially phased in over many years, so the economy continued to lose jobs. In 2003, realizing its error, Congress made the earlier tax relief effective immediately. Congress also lowered tax rates on capital gains and dividends to encourage business investment, which had been lagging.
> 
> It was the then that the economy turned around. Within months of enactment, job growth shot up, eventually creating 8.1 million jobs through 2007. Tax revenues also increased after the Bush tax cuts, due to economic growth.
> 
> Perhaps if you took more time to get the facts, you wouldn't be rooting for the team that is collapsing this nation with Marxism/Socialism/Communism.  I've answered your questions with cold, hard, facts.  How about you answer mine now - what's your plan for the $14 trillion debt (soon to be $16 if Dumbocrats have their way).  You're totally comfortable with that kind of nation-collapsing debt?  Amazing...
Click to expand...


Delusional moron gives Foxnews blabber instead of giving direct answers to the data presented, data that shows that Mr Reagan ran deficits every year he was in office, the same with both Bushs', facts don't lie, lower taxes, tax cuts and trickle does not work but you still keep throwing you collective, dimwitted dead weight behind failed ideology. Keep repeating what the problem is while ignoring that the proposed solution of those you worship is a proven failure that has already been tested.


----------



## Full-Auto

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.


----------



## Mustang

Stephanie said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If bin Laden was still alive, he would be cheering on those freshman teaparty House Republicans while laughing at their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are losing it. good grief.
Click to expand...

 
Not at all.  Anything that hurts America would automatically be applauded by al Qaeda.  A self-inclicted wound like the market uncertainty of the debt ceiling debacle which could lead to a downgrade in our credit rating would be even more welcome by bin Laden and his ilk.  And I'm going to tell you exactly why.

First of all, bin Laden could point to the supposed weakness of our system of governance that allowed such a thing to happen.

Secondly, a downgrade in America's credit rating would mean the US would have to pay billions more in interest on the debt, thereby making it financially more difficult for the US to prosecute the war against al Qaeda.


----------



## Stephanie

Mustang said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> If bin Laden was still alive, he would be cheering on those freshman teaparty House Republicans while laughing at their stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are losing it. good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Anything that hurts America would automatically be applauded by al Qaeda.  A self-inclicted wound like the market uncertainty of the debt ceiling debacle which could lead to a downgrade in our credit rating would be even more welcome by bin Laden and his ilk.  And I'm going to tell you exactly why.
> 
> First of all, bin Laden could point to the supposed weakness of our system of governance that allowed such a thing to happen.
> 
> Secondly, a downgrade in America's credit rating would mean the US would have to pay billions more in interest on the debt, *thereby making it financially more difficult for the US to prosecute the war against al Qaeda*.
Click to expand...


Too bad you all didn't THINK of that when the Obama was going off on his TWO TRILLION dollar SPENDING spree in JUST A LITTLE OVER TWO YEARS. Which is why we are NOW IN THIS position TODAY.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> with each passing day that they stick to their promises, they become even more popular with the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow - a poll from a left-wing website shows that the Tea Party is not "popular"?  Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.  You have to do better than left-wing CNN for your "facts" about the Tea Party my friend.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, those wiley lefites at CNN!  Shall I go to a neutral source like Newsmax or Accuracy in Media instead?

Maybe a poll of Rush listeners?


----------



## Stephanie

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Unfavorable view of tea party on the rise &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Edited to add:  just noticed that poll is from late march.  Anyone know of a more recent one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow - a poll from a left-wing website shows that the Tea Party is not "popular"?  Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.  You have to do better than left-wing CNN for your "facts" about the Tea Party my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, those wiley lefites at CNN!  Shall I go to a neutral source like Newsmax or Accuracy in Media instead?
> 
> Maybe a poll of Rush listeners?
Click to expand...


NO, just a reputable poll take such as Rasmussen or Gallop..
but CNN, please.


----------



## Mustang

Stephanie said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are losing it. good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Anything that hurts America would automatically be applauded by al Qaeda. A self-inclicted wound like the market uncertainty of the debt ceiling debacle which could lead to a downgrade in our credit rating would be even more welcome by bin Laden and his ilk. And I'm going to tell you exactly why.
> 
> First of all, bin Laden could point to the supposed weakness of our system of governance that allowed such a thing to happen.
> 
> Secondly, a downgrade in America's credit rating would mean the US would have to pay billions more in interest on the debt, *thereby making it financially more difficult for the US to prosecute the war against al Qaeda*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you all didn't THINK of that when the Obama was going off on his TWO TRILLION dollar SPENDING spree in JUST A LITTLE OVER TWO YEARS. Which is why we are NOW IN THIS position TODAY.
Click to expand...

 
No, it isn't.

They hype of the right is why we're in this position today.

A very LARGE portion of the debt we're facing today was run up by Bush and his Republican majority in the House (under DeLay) and the Senate.

National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The tanking economy contributed to the debt because of both falling tax reciepts, increasing expenditures for unemployment payments and foodstamps to keep people from becoming homeless, and the stimulus which helped the States meet their financial obligations and meet their public payrolls instead of laying off cops, teachers, and other workers. The stimulus spending was also an attempt to replace private sector spending which had shrunk because of the bad economy. All of these actions never would have been taken if the economy hadn't tanked.

What's happened in the past two years is a kind of a conservative revisionist history by trying to lay all the blame for the debt on Obama's shoulders. Hey, when the previous president passed tax cuts that weren't paid for, fought two wars without paying for them (because he didn't raise taxes to pay for them and kept the war spending off-budget through the use of spending "supplementals"), passed a prescription drug plan without paying for it, what do you think is going to happen to the national debt? It didn't just appear when Obama took office regardless what talk radio partisans say.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is disliked by most American even more than they dislike the far left in our politics.  The apathy of America is wreaking a havoc on our culture and economy and politics.  As more and more Americans wake to the causes, they will demand the solution come from the center, not the far right or the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if they want to KEEP THEIR FREEDOMS, they will never vote Democrat or for MORE BIG GOVERNMENT.
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...


Steph, the Tea Party wants big government fascism to turn back the tide to the 1950s and early 1960s.  Since the Tea Party does not have the votes, it will have to use Big Government tactics on abortion, gays, universal marriage, race relations, etc.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 trillion dollars in debt from mostly 30 years of Republitards running up deficits. You still have no answers for my questions, when has reduced taxes and tax cuts every spurred economic growth and reduced deficits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're $14 trillion in debt, on the verge of collapse, and you're going to ignore that and ask about tax cuts?  By the way, when Barack Hussien took office, we were $9 trillion in debt.  That's right - it took the US 235 years to go $9 trillion in debt.  He added $5 trillion (55% of that total) in only 2.5 years.  So it was your idiot Marxist leader who ran up the debt, not the Republican's.  But hey, when do liberals ever let facts get in the way?
> 
> To answer your questions about taxes - every single time they've been implemented.  Reagan cut taxes deeper than anyone before him, and it ended the economic nightmare created by Jimmy Carter.  Bush used them in 2003 and created economic expansion that roared for some 50 months and created 8.1 million jobs.  President Bush signed the first wave of tax cuts in 2001, cutting rates and providing tax relief for families by, for example, doubling of the child tax credit to $1,000.
> 
> At Congress' insistence, the tax relief was initially phased in over many years, so the economy continued to lose jobs. In 2003, realizing its error, Congress made the earlier tax relief effective immediately. Congress also lowered tax rates on capital gains and dividends to encourage business investment, which had been lagging.
> 
> It was the then that the economy turned around. Within months of enactment, job growth shot up, eventually creating 8.1 million jobs through 2007. Tax revenues also increased after the Bush tax cuts, due to economic growth.
> 
> Perhaps if you took more time to get the facts, you wouldn't be rooting for the team that is collapsing this nation with Marxism/Socialism/Communism.  I've answered your questions with cold, hard, facts.  How about you answer mine now - what's your plan for the $14 trillion debt (soon to be $16 if Dumbocrats have their way).  You're totally comfortable with that kind of nation-collapsing debt?  Amazing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional moron gives Foxnews blabber instead of giving direct answers to the data presented, data that shows that Mr Reagan ran deficits every year he was in office, the same with both Bushs', facts don't lie, lower taxes, tax cuts and trickle does not work but you still keep throwing you collective, dimwitted dead weight behind failed ideology. Keep repeating what the problem is while ignoring that the proposed solution of those you worship is a proven failure that has already been tested.
Click to expand...


Are you skipping your meds again?


----------



## 8537

Stephanie said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow - a poll from a left-wing website shows that the Tea Party is not "popular"?  Guess what, Fox News polls show the Tea Party at all time high.  You have to do better than left-wing CNN for your "facts" about the Tea Party my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, those wiley lefites at CNN!  Shall I go to a neutral source like Newsmax or Accuracy in Media instead?
> 
> Maybe a poll of Rush listeners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, just a reputable poll take such as Rasmussen or Gallop..
> but CNN, please.
Click to expand...


Gallop?  How about Gallup:

In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mustang said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Anything that hurts America would automatically be applauded by al Qaeda. A self-inclicted wound like the market uncertainty of the debt ceiling debacle which could lead to a downgrade in our credit rating would be even more welcome by bin Laden and his ilk. And I'm going to tell you exactly why.
> 
> First of all, bin Laden could point to the supposed weakness of our system of governance that allowed such a thing to happen.
> 
> Secondly, a downgrade in America's credit rating would mean the US would have to pay billions more in interest on the debt, *thereby making it financially more difficult for the US to prosecute the war against al Qaeda*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you all didn't THINK of that when the Obama was going off on his TWO TRILLION dollar SPENDING spree in JUST A LITTLE OVER TWO YEARS. Which is why we are NOW IN THIS position TODAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> They hype of the right is why we're in this position today.
> 
> A very LARGE portion of the debt we're facing today was run up by Bush and his Republican majority in the House (under DeLay) and the Senate.
> 
> National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The tanking economy contributed to the debt because of both falling tax reciepts, increasing expenditures for unemployment payments and foodstamps to keep people from becoming homeless, and the stimulus which helped the States meet their financial obligations and meet their public payrolls instead of laying off cops, teachers, and other workers.  The stimulus spending was also an attempt to replace private sector spending which had shrunk because of the bad economy.  All of these actions never would have been taken if the economy hadn't tanked.
> 
> What's happened in the past two years is a kind of a conservative revisionist history by trying to lay all the blame for the debt on Obama's shoulders.  Hey, when the previous president passed tax cuts that weren't paid for, fought two wars without paying for them (because he didn't raise taxes to pay for them and kept the war spending off-budget through the use of spending "supplementals), passed a prescription drug plan without paying for it, what do you think is going to happen to the national debt?  It didn't just appear when Obama took office regardless what talk radio partisans say.
Click to expand...


In the first 19 months of the Obama administration, the federal debt held by the public increased by $2.5260 trillion, which is more than the cumulative total of the national debt held by the public that was amassed by all U.S. presidents from George Washington through Ronald Reagan.  FACT.... he accomplished this in less that TWO YEARS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you all didn't THINK of that when the Obama was going off on his TWO TRILLION dollar SPENDING spree in JUST A LITTLE OVER TWO YEARS. Which is why we are NOW IN THIS position TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> They hype of the right is why we're in this position today.
> 
> A very LARGE portion of the debt we're facing today was run up by Bush and his Republican majority in the House (under DeLay) and the Senate.
> 
> National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The tanking economy contributed to the debt because of both falling tax reciepts, increasing expenditures for unemployment payments and foodstamps to keep people from becoming homeless, and the stimulus which helped the States meet their financial obligations and meet their public payrolls instead of laying off cops, teachers, and other workers.  The stimulus spending was also an attempt to replace private sector spending which had shrunk because of the bad economy.  All of these actions never would have been taken if the economy hadn't tanked.
> 
> What's happened in the past two years is a kind of a conservative revisionist history by trying to lay all the blame for the debt on Obama's shoulders.  Hey, when the previous president passed tax cuts that weren't paid for, fought two wars without paying for them (because he didn't raise taxes to pay for them and kept the war spending off-budget through the use of spending "supplementals), passed a prescription drug plan without paying for it, what do you think is going to happen to the national debt?  It didn't just appear when Obama took office regardless what talk radio partisans say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the first 19 months of the Obama administration, the federal debt held by the public increased by $2.5260 trillion, which is more than the cumulative total of the national debt held by the public that was amassed by all U.S. presidents from George Washington through Ronald Reagan.  FACT.... he accomplished this in less that TWO YEARS.
Click to expand...


The Republicans had nothing to do with that?

The Bushies had nothing to do with that?


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is disliked by most American even more than they dislike the far left in our politics.  The apathy of America is wreaking a havoc on our culture and economy and politics.  As more and more Americans wake to the causes, they will demand the solution come from the center, not the far right or the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if they want to KEEP THEIR FREEDOMS, they will never vote Democrat or for MORE BIG GOVERNMENT.
> 
> just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steph, the Tea Party wants big government fascism to turn back the tide to the 1950s and early 1960s.  Since the Tea Party does not have the votes, it will have to use Big Government tactics on abortion, gays, universal marriage, race relations, etc.
Click to expand...


Jake, you and your fellow libs. are friggin losing it with each passing day that the Obamas polls fall. Now  you're going off into.................. twilight zone.


----------



## westwall

Stephanie said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poor&#8217;s rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers&#8217; association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooo, they have not been called...
> terrorist
> treasonous
> extremist
> granny killers
> kitten eaters
> ANTI-TAXERS...and this one is the one that gets me. That we have people BITCHING about not being able to raise TAXES on the People, so this greedy ass Government CAN SPEND MORE..I never thought I'd see this day. But here they are..
> 
> AND the best of all, that little ole insignificant TEA PARTY is NOW THE FAULT FOR EVERYTHING...
> you can't make this shit up folks.
Click to expand...





No, but you're close.  Man made Global Warming is the cause of everything that is wrong with the world.  Get with the program here will ya!


----------



## Stephanie

8537 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, those wiley lefites at CNN!  Shall I go to a neutral source like Newsmax or Accuracy in Media instead?
> 
> Maybe a poll of Rush listeners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, just a reputable poll take such as Rasmussen or Gallop..
> but CNN, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gallop?  How about Gallup:
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High
Click to expand...


LOL, you gotta love the people who are DEMOCRATS and their favorability/unfavorable numbers shown.

And 20% have NEVER heard of the Tea Party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if they want to KEEP THEIR FREEDOMS, they will never vote Democrat or for MORE BIG GOVERNMENT.
> 
> just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph, the Tea Party wants big government fascism to turn back the tide to the 1950s and early 1960s.  Since the Tea Party does not have the votes, it will have to use Big Government tactics on abortion, gays, universal marriage, race relations, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, you and your fellow libs. are friggin losing it with each passing day that the Obamas polls fall. Now  you're going off into.................. twilight zone.
Click to expand...


Your Tea Party is far lower in the standings right along with the Dems and the Pubs.  Focus, Steph, Focus.  http://www.gallup.com/poll/147308/negative-views-tea-party-rise-new-high.aspx  It's rather stupid to talk about polls and then ignore them on your side.  Real stupid.

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls

Delusion?  USAR, teapartysamurai, Fool-Auto, bigrebnc, and all the rest are sane?  Really?


----------



## 8537

Stephanie said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, just a reputable poll take such as Rasmussen or Gallop..
> but CNN, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop?  How about Gallup:
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you gotta love the people who are DEMOCRATS and their favorability/unfavorable numbers shown.
> 
> And 20% have NEVER heard of the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


so, you don't believe the 'Gallop' poll either, huh?


----------



## Mr.Nick

midcan5 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do Maoists, communists, fascists and other fanatics, hardly something to praise. The narrow minded everywhere sing the tea party song: 'Cliff or no cliff here we go.' I actually went by a church today that had a quotation that 'life means change.' That's was one interesting and sorta nice thought from that church.
> 
> The beginning of thought is in disagreement - not only with others but also with ourselves." Eric Hoffer
Click to expand...


They don't know what the hell you're talking about.

Remember the Marxist party is that of the less or non-educated.

They're the laymen workers who can do nothing more than dig a hole...

They understand wealth but they don't know how to get it....

These are the same asshats that believe our teachers are doing a fine job...... Because you know - they know everything there is to know....


----------



## Article 15

kwc57 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right there with you up until I read "accusing Obama".  I think you have the gist of it, just backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wanted a clean bill, I think I got the gist just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Obama's idea of bi-partisan compromise is for the Republicans to capitulate to his whims and desires.  That is what he considers a clean bill.
Click to expand...


Bull squeeze and you know it.


----------



## bripat9643

Bass v 2.0 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of debating a delusional nitwit who posts complete horseshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete what? This is actually data Mr Ad-hominem, you are the delusional one.
Click to expand...


Your characterization of the data is complete horseshit.  Libtards can look at a triangle and say "circle."  There's no point in debating such deluded imbeciles.  They aren't capable of absorbing facts and logic.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Steph, the Tea Party wants big government fascism to turn back the tide to the 1950s and early 1960s.  Since the Tea Party does not have the votes, it will have to use Big Government tactics on abortion, gays, universal marriage, race relations, etc.



Actually, except for the 13th and 14the Amendments, I'd like to turn the clock back to 1860, but I'm not in the TEA party.  I think they are too willing to compromise.


----------



## JakeStarkey

In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High



You can keep posting that ALL YOU WANT. Makes no matter. and this poll was done IN APRIL..
The MORE important numbers...ARE THE OBAMA'S and the DEMOCRATS...not looking so good...tsk tsk


----------



## 8537

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steph, the Tea Party wants big government fascism to turn back the tide to the 1950s and early 1960s.  Since the Tea Party does not have the votes, it will have to use Big Government tactics on abortion, gays, universal marriage, race relations, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, except for the 13th and 14the Amendments, I'd like to turn the clock back to 1860, but I'm not in the TEA party.  I think they are too willing to compromise.
Click to expand...

You think states should be able to tell blacks they can't vote?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great



Teabggers like mental masturbation.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep posting that ALL YOU WANT. Makes no matter. and this poll was done IN APRIL..
> The MORE important numbers...ARE THE OBAMA'S and the DEMOCRATS...not looking so good...tsk tsk
Click to expand...


ok now thats funny!

A poll from april, jake have you no thoroughness?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bripat9643 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of debating a delusional nitwit who posts complete horseshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete what? This is actually data Mr Ad-hominem, you are the delusional one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your characterization of the data is complete horseshit.  Libtards can look at a triangle and say "circle."  There's no point in debating such deluded imbeciles.  They aren't capable of absorbing facts and logic.
Click to expand...


Read the data for yourself, the data show that no Republitard president over the last 30 years has presided over a surplus, nor have they reduced spending, nor have lower taxes and tax cuts balanced and budgets. Read for yourself, why so emotional, Foxnews didn't give you a prepared statement for "rebut" this data?


----------



## Mustang

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great


 
I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election.  It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.

But I DO have a prediction.  I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse.  It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late.  Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all.  And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now?  That's just insanity.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Don't be so quick to cream yourself Libertard:

Republican bill passes, opening path to debt deal - Yahoo! News



> PUBLIC JAMS CONGRESSIONAL LINES
> 
> The revised Republican plan budget includes tougher requirements on Congress to pass a balanced budget amendment to the Constitution and send it to the states for ratification, a long-time core demand of conservative Republicans who say it is the only way to control spending.
> 
> That could help it pass the Republican-controlled House but it will go no further. The Senate is expected to vote on it, defeat it and then begin debate on a rival deficit reduction plan from Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid.
> 
> *Reid's plan is expected to be amended to make it more palatable to moderate Republicans in the House, and with Democratic votes offset the inevitable loss of support from fiscally conservative Tea Party-aligned Republicans*.



Beware of those RINOS that you love to hate, their numbers might expand to rid the House and Senate of scum like you.


If a compromise is worked out, a final vote in the Senate could take place as early as Monday or by midday on Tuesday, a Senate Democratic aide told Reuters.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

pelosi already said NO bass

She said the bill is dead in the water.

THe dems are being stupid in the senate, the house softened the bill a little for the dems to come on board and pelosi and the senate still say no!

This is bullshit, the democrats are just being idiots now....first obama tossing almost 50% more revenue into an agreement that was already negotiated and accepted by both sides destroying the agreement and now this with Pelose saying its dead in the water.

The repubs and tea party comprimsed some and yet the dems still say no

Fuck you senate!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabggers like mental masturbation.
Click to expand...


Sycophants love their glorious leaders no matter how much harm they inflict.

Obamanomics: Black Unemployment at Great Depression Levels - Unemployment Rate - Fox Nation

Youngstown News, Urban League: Black middle class losing ground


----------



## 8537

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pelosi already said NO bass
> 
> She said the bill is dead in the water.
> 
> THe dems are being stupid in the senate, the house softened the bill a little for the dems to come on board and pelosi and the senate still say no!



Softened it? They added a mandatory balanced budget amendment.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

8537 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> pelosi already said NO bass
> 
> She said the bill is dead in the water.
> 
> THe dems are being stupid in the senate, the house softened the bill a little for the dems to come on board and pelosi and the senate still say no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Softened it? They added a mandatory balanced budget amendment.
Click to expand...


and the problem with a balanced budget is?

Dont both dems and reps want the budget balanced so we can stop adding to the debt in near future and get this problem under control?   Or do the dems want to run unbalanced budgets?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabggers like mental masturbation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sycophants love their glorious leaders no matter how much harm they inflict.
> 
> Obamanomics: Black Unemployment at Great Depression Levels - Unemployment Rate - Fox Nation
> 
> Youngstown News, Urban League: Black middle class losing ground
Click to expand...



AdHominemFrank playing the race card. I never said I was supporter of Obama, keep chewing those straws.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mustang said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election.  It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.
> 
> But I DO have a prediction.  I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse.  It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late.  Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all.  And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now?  That's just insanity.
Click to expand...


It's called a workout. Insanity is giving the credit cards to a guy who proudly blows a Trillion hole in the budget and tell you to fuck off when you ask for his plan to balance it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teabggers like mental masturbation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sycophants love their glorious leaders no matter how much harm they inflict.
> 
> Obamanomics: Black Unemployment at Great Depression Levels - Unemployment Rate - Fox Nation
> 
> Youngstown News, Urban League: Black middle class losing ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AdHominemFrank playing the race card. I never said I was supporter of Obama, keep chewing those straws.
Click to expand...


LOL Yeah You're not an Obama supporter.


----------



## Seawytch

If it were another country trying to bring about our economic collapse, like these baggers are doing, the US would respond how?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sycophants love their glorious leaders no matter how much harm they inflict.
> 
> Obamanomics: Black Unemployment at Great Depression Levels - Unemployment Rate - Fox Nation
> 
> Youngstown News, Urban League: Black middle class losing ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdHominemFrank playing the race card. I never said I was supporter of Obama, keep chewing those straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Yeah You're not an Obama supporter.
Click to expand...


If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teabggers like mental masturbation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sycophants love their glorious leaders no matter how much harm they inflict.
> 
> Obamanomics: Black Unemployment at Great Depression Levels - Unemployment Rate - Fox Nation
> 
> Youngstown News, Urban League: Black middle class losing ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AdHominemFrank playing the race card. I never said I was supporter of Obama, keep chewing those straws.
Click to expand...


See what I mean about Sycophants? I criticized Obama and you took it personally


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AdHominemFrank playing the race card. I never said I was supporter of Obama, keep chewing those straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Yeah You're not an Obama supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.
Click to expand...


You're Jake Starkey, maybe you're really black too I don't know I don't care. I always think of Al Jolson when you post because I think you're so full of shit you're pretend to be black too. Your new name: Amos Starkey


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Mustang said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election.  It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.
> 
> But I DO have a prediction.  I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse.  It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late.  Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all.  And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now?  That's just insanity.
Click to expand...


The Repugs of the 80s and 90s were also very right wing but not this far to the right to the point of collapsing the country to make their party look better. The Teabaggers are definitely the problem and they don't care if they get voted out, this is their one shot to do the damage the Koch Brothers has pro.grammed them to do


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Yeah You're not an Obama supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Jake Starkey, maybe you're really black too I don't know I don't care. I always think of Al Jolson when you post because I think you;re so full of shit you're pretend to be black too. Your new name: Amos Starkey
Click to expand...


I'm black and conservative but not Republitard-Teabagger conservative, more like Colin Powell conservative.


----------



## Mustang

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is looking at a loss so massive, so huge, so game changing that Jake Starkey and the Dems are going to think Mondale did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election. It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.
> 
> But I DO have a prediction. I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse. It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late. Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all. And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now? That's just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a workout. Insanity is giving the credit cards to a guy who proudly blows a Trillion hole in the budget and tell you to fuck off when you ask for his plan to balance it
Click to expand...

 
You better do some research about the nature of spending that was run up when Bush was "The Decider" and Tom DeLay ran the House like a master runs a plantation. By the way, that's when earmarks exploded. DeLay used it as an insentive to get conservatives to abandon their principles and vote for more spending. Where was your outrage when that was going on? You know what I mean, don't you? Tax cuts not paid for. Medicare Part D not paid for. Wars off budget. Tax cuts DURING wars (that's a first).

I didn't hear much in the way of conservative complaints about that at the time. I heard a little. But I never heard anything remotely approaching the caterwauling that's going on now. At BEST, that's what's known as selective outrage. But it's far worse than that since what I hear from the right now is basically a revisionist history because most of you guys are pushing the notion that the debt is ALL due to Obama. And that's just plain bullshit.


----------



## Stephanie

Seawytch said:


> If it were another country trying to bring about our economic collapse, like these baggers are doing, the US would respond how?



HAHAHAH, Now the Tea Party is trying TO BRING our economic collapse. by asking for some "Restrictions" be placed on the raising of the dept ceiling so it doesn't give this idiot President ANOTHER TWO TRILLION to blow in the NEXT TWO YEARS..?????

can you people be any more dramatic.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Stephanie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were another country trying to bring about our economic collapse, like these baggers are doing, the US would respond how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH, Now the Tea Party is trying TO BRING our economic collapse. by asking for some "Restrictions" be place on the raising of the dept ceiling?????
> 
> can you people be any more dramatic.
Click to expand...


By asking for the unrealistic BS they know will not pass.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Mustang said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election. It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.
> 
> But I DO have a prediction. I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse. It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late. Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all. And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now? That's just insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a workout. Insanity is giving the credit cards to a guy who proudly blows a Trillion hole in the budget and tell you to fuck off when you ask for his plan to balance it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better do some research about the nature of spending that was run up when Bush was "The Decider" and Tom DeLay ran the House like a master runs a plantation.  By the way, that's when earmarks exploded.  DeLay used it as an insentive to get conservatives to abandon their principles and vote for more spending.  Where was your outrage when that was going on?  You know what I mean, don't you?  Tax cuts not paid for.  Medicare not paid for.  Wars off budget.  Tax cuts DURING wars (that's a first).
> 
> I didn't hear much in the way of conservative complaints about that at the time.  I heard a little.  But I never heard anything remotely approaching the caterwauling that's going on now.  At BEST, that's what's known as selective outrage.  But it's far worse than that since what I hear from the right now is basically a revisionist history because most of you guys are pushing the notion that the debt is ALL due to Obama.  And that's just plain bullshit.
Click to expand...


He's ignored the out of control "spending" by GOP presidents purposely and all the debt ran up before Obama took over.


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were another country trying to bring about our economic collapse, like these baggers are doing, the US would respond how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH, Now the Tea Party is trying TO BRING our economic collapse. by asking for some "Restrictions" be place on the raising of the dept ceiling?????
> 
> can you people be any more dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By asking for the unrealistic BS they know will not pass.
Click to expand...


ONLY you IDIOTS and the Democrat party see them asking for a BLANCED BUDEGT AMENDMENT and NO NEW TAXES be placed on the AMERCIAN People, as being UNREALISTIC.

the AMERICAN people are seeing it, that is why the Obama is now down in the LOW 40's in just the LAST WEEK.

go Obama and Democrats go...We the people hope to see YA ALL GO in 2012


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH, Now the Tea Party is trying TO BRING our economic collapse. by asking for some "Restrictions" be place on the raising of the dept ceiling?????
> 
> can you people be any more dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By asking for the unrealistic BS they know will not pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY you IDIOTS and the Democrat party see them asking for a BLANCED BUDEGT AMENDMENT and NO NEW TAXES be placed on the AMERCIAN People, as being UNREALISTIC.
> 
> the AMERICAN people are seeing it, that is why the Obama is now down in the LOW 40's in just the LAST WEEK.
> 
> go Obama and Democrats go...We the people hope to see YA ALL GO in 2012
Click to expand...


Like I said asking for the unrealistic by perpetrating false patriotism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Jake Starkey, maybe you're really black too I don't know I don't care. I always think of Al Jolson when you post because I think you;re so full of shit you're pretend to be black too. Your new name: Amos Starkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and conservative but not Republitard-Teabagger conservative, more like Colin Powell conservative.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By asking for the unrealistic BS they know will not pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY you IDIOTS and the Democrat party see them asking for a BLANCED BUDEGT AMENDMENT and NO NEW TAXES be placed on the AMERCIAN People, as being UNREALISTIC.
> 
> the AMERICAN people are seeing it, that is why the Obama is now down in the LOW 40's in just the LAST WEEK.
> 
> go Obama and Democrats go...We the people hope to see YA ALL GO in 2012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said asking for the unrealistic by perpetrating false patriotism.
Click to expand...


You can repeat that shit till you're blue in the face. But the People are SEEING the real TRUTH who is playing GAMES with this. and it is showing with the idiot BOYKING poll numbers. so read them and WEEP...boo hoo


----------



## logical4u

We will pay now if we default, and it will be painful (but survivable), or we will raise the limit and be sold to the Chinese as slaves, later (there will be nothing left after the dems spend us into oblivion buying votes off of peope that are destroyers, not producers).  And those politicians will be holed up in same "safe house" with your tax dollars that were embezzled from the American taxpayer, living like royalty.

Go T.E.A. party!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelplate

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH, Now the Tea Party is trying TO BRING our economic collapse. by asking for some "Restrictions" be place on the raising of the dept ceiling?????
> 
> can you people be any more dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By asking for the unrealistic BS they know will not pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY you IDIOTS and the Democrat party see them asking for a BLANCED BUDEGT AMENDMENT and NO NEW TAXES be placed on the AMERCIAN People, as being UNREALISTIC.
> 
> the AMERICAN people are seeing it, that is why the Obama is now down in the LOW 40's in just the LAST WEEK.
> 
> go Obama and Democrats go...We the people hope to see YA ALL GO in 2012
Click to expand...


Only you idiots in the GOP and their jihad-like Tea Party caucus see that asking...no, not asking... DEMANDING that people who are struggling mightily already to make ALL the sacrifices for debt reduction as REALISTIC.

The AMERICAN people are seeing it and that's why the Shiite Tea Party is floundering with protests across the country. Go Rand Paul and the Tea Party Go... We the PEOPLE hope to see Y'ALL go in 2012.... btw, learn to spell. All it takes is a little time and effort... you know those little red squiggly lines underneath 3/4ths of you posts??? yeah.. those are typos.

EDIT: you Tea Party people blew your wad in 2010. Now you fucked it all up for being the demanding, spoiled, petulant assholes that you are. All or nothing never works.


----------



## westwall

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Jake Starkey, maybe you're really black too I don't know I don't care. I always think of Al Jolson when you post because I think you;re so full of shit you're pretend to be black too. Your new name: Amos Starkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and conservative but not Republitard-Teabagger conservative, more like Colin Powell conservative.
Click to expand...







  Suuuuuuurrrrrrrrreeeee you are....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Grover Norquist is getting what he always wanted.
> 
> The bathtub is full of water and the country is lying prone in the bathtub.



are we naked?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

traveler52 said:


> As you sit in your Mother's Basement eating twinkies and sipping hot chocolate with marshellows on top lib, remember this.
> 
> As your cheer, each and everyone of your Teabagger buddies lift their root beers and cheer, you are now supporting a group that views Military Pensions and Disabled Veterans Benefits as "*Entitlements*" and they would if they have their way, cut them from the budget.  You will have effectively voted to end your own Retirement  Pay.  No Retirement Check.  No Disability Check.  No Medical Care.  This is what you voted for.  This is what you wanted.  This is what you will get.
> 
> Each and ConJob/Repug/Teabagger who is Retired Military/U.S. Government Worker and support the ConJobs/Repugs/Teabaggers, you will, if the Baggers have their way have *NO PENSION TO LIVE ON!!
> 
> Me, I AM FUCKING LOVING IT!!!!*



i bet ya they dont look at those as something to stop......i bet thats what your saying.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mustang said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the upcoming presidential election. It's depends on who the Rep nominee is along with a host of other factors.
> 
> But I DO have a prediction. I predict that a LOT of Congressmen and women are going to get voted out of office over the next couple of elections, regardless of party, because the American people are really, Really, REALLY pissed off at this debt ceiling, budget argument impasse. It's absolutely ridiculous that it went on this long, this late. Hell, it's ridiculous that it happened at all. And conservatives in the House want to do it all again in a Part II just six months from now? That's just insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a workout. Insanity is giving the credit cards to a guy who proudly blows a Trillion hole in the budget and tell you to fuck off when you ask for his plan to balance it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better do some research about the nature of spending that was run up when Bush was "The Decider" and Tom DeLay ran the House like a master runs a plantation. By the way, that's when earmarks exploded. DeLay used it as an insentive to get conservatives to abandon their principles and vote for more spending. Where was your outrage when that was going on? You know what I mean, don't you? Tax cuts not paid for. Medicare Part D not paid for. Wars off budget. Tax cuts DURING wars (that's a first).
> 
> I didn't hear much in the way of conservative complaints about that at the time. I heard a little. But I never heard anything remotely approaching the caterwauling that's going on now. At BEST, that's what's known as selective outrage. But it's far worse than that since what I hear from the right now is basically a revisionist history because most of you guys are pushing the notion that the debt is ALL due to Obama. And that's just plain bullshit.
Click to expand...


This is what scares most Americans about giving this Administration any more credit: they're just not grown up, they keep talking about Bush.  Act like an adult for a change

You didn't hear me about Medicare D because you didn't want to listen


----------



## Full-Auto

Harry Dresden said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you sit in your Mother's Basement eating twinkies and sipping hot chocolate with marshellows on top lib, remember this.
> 
> As your cheer, each and everyone of your Teabagger buddies lift their root beers and cheer, you are now supporting a group that views Military Pensions and Disabled Veterans Benefits as "*Entitlements*" and they would if they have their way, cut them from the budget.  You will have effectively voted to end your own Retirement  Pay.  No Retirement Check.  No Disability Check.  No Medical Care.  This is what you voted for.  This is what you wanted.  This is what you will get.
> 
> Each and ConJob/Repug/Teabagger who is Retired Military/U.S. Government Worker and support the ConJobs/Repugs/Teabaggers, you will, if the Baggers have their way have *NO PENSION TO LIVE ON!!
> 
> Me, I AM FUCKING LOVING IT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet ya they dont look at those as something to stop......i bet thats what your saying.....
Click to expand...


dems next argument.  We dont have enough money to service the debt, we need to raise taxes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a workout. Insanity is giving the credit cards to a guy who proudly blows a Trillion hole in the budget and tell you to fuck off when you ask for his plan to balance it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better do some research about the nature of spending that was run up when Bush was "The Decider" and Tom DeLay ran the House like a master runs a plantation.  By the way, that's when earmarks exploded.  DeLay used it as an insentive to get conservatives to abandon their principles and vote for more spending.  Where was your outrage when that was going on?  You know what I mean, don't you?  Tax cuts not paid for.  Medicare not paid for.  Wars off budget.  Tax cuts DURING wars (that's a first).
> 
> I didn't hear much in the way of conservative complaints about that at the time.  I heard a little.  But I never heard anything remotely approaching the caterwauling that's going on now.  At BEST, that's what's known as selective outrage.  But it's far worse than that since what I hear from the right now is basically a revisionist history because most of you guys are pushing the notion that the debt is ALL due to Obama.  And that's just plain bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's ignored the out of control "spending" by GOP presidents purposely and all the debt ran up before Obama took over.
Click to expand...


"The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. ... It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our government's reckless fiscal policies." -- Barack Hussein Shovel-ready was not as  uh .. shovel-ready as we expected (laughs)" Failed Leader Obama


----------



## Richard-H

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Here's link to some principlas believed in until it nearly destroyed the world. I'll bet you'd be awfully proud of them too!

Holocaust theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BDBoop

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



I second that pledge. 

But hey. This is what happens when sheeple actually hold public office. Live & learn, kids. Live and learn.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flaylo said:


> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.



Flaylo do you realize how much like a pussy you sound when you say "FACKING" and "SHAT"?......if you are not allowed to use the bad words.....then use some other words like POOP or DARN.......


----------



## 8537

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> pelosi already said NO bass
> 
> She said the bill is dead in the water.
> 
> THe dems are being stupid in the senate, the house softened the bill a little for the dems to come on board and pelosi and the senate still say no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Softened it? They added a mandatory balanced budget amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the problem with a balanced budget is?
Click to expand...


a mandatory balanced budget per a Constitutional amendment?  The problem is that sometimes governments run deficits for legitimate reasons, akin to companies issuing debt for legitimate reasons.


----------



## Zona

Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)


----------



## Zona

Harry Dresden said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your facking teabasturds haven't done shat, where are the jobs? They didn't get elected to make the government default and lower its credit rating, go back and look at what they campaigned on, jobs, thats the lie that those fackers sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo do you realize how much like a pussy you sound when you say "FACKING" and "SHAT"?......if you are not allowed to use the bad words.....then use some other words like POOP or DARN.......
Click to expand...


Darn right!


----------



## USArmyRetired

Zona said:


> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)



Sarah Palin can and basically anyone.

Gallop Poll says "Republican Candidate" Extends Lead vs. Obama to 47% to 39%

PRINCETON, NJ -- Registered voters by a significant margin now say they are more likely to vote for the "Republican Party's candidate for president" than for President Barack Obama in the 2012 election, 47% to 39%.


----------



## 8537

USArmyRetired said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can and basically anyone.
> 
> Gallop Poll says "Republican Candidate" Extends Lead vs. Obama to 47% to 39%
> 
> PRINCETON, NJ -- Registered voters by a significant margin now say they are more likely to vote for the "Republican Party's candidate for president" than for President Barack Obama in the 2012 election, 47% to 39%.
Click to expand...


Too bad as soon as "Republican candidate" gets a real name, the lead disappears.


----------



## USArmyRetired

8537 said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can and basically anyone.
> 
> Gallop Poll says "Republican Candidate" Extends Lead vs. Obama to 47% to 39%
> 
> PRINCETON, NJ -- Registered voters by a significant margin now say they are more likely to vote for the "Republican Party's candidate for president" than for President Barack Obama in the 2012 election, 47% to 39%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad as soon as "Republican candidate" gets a real name, the lead disappears.
Click to expand...

Based on what? Elaborate


----------



## BDBoop

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. *They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are*. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.



It really does appear that insanity is involved. When you have all the facts and still yodel about the sweet air of freedom? That's messed up.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



believe in? hurting America to win an election?


----------



## BDBoop

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> and the problem with a balanced budget is?
> 
> Dont both dems and reps want the budget balanced so we can stop adding to the debt in near future and get this problem under control?   Or do the dems want to run unbalanced budgets?



How about balanced as in fair?? NOT just deep cuts. NOT just balanced on the backs of the weakest among us. How about increased taxes?? The rich have never paid less and oh my GOD I've never heard so much whining in my entire life. I'd rather be in the church nursery with 15 gassy babies than listen to anymore bitching by the rich.


----------



## 8537

USArmyRetired said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can and basically anyone.
> 
> Gallop Poll says "Republican Candidate" Extends Lead vs. Obama to 47% to 39%
> 
> PRINCETON, NJ -- Registered voters by a significant margin now say they are more likely to vote for the "Republican Party's candidate for president" than for President Barack Obama in the 2012 election, 47% to 39%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad as soon as "Republican candidate" gets a real name, the lead disappears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what? Elaborate
Click to expand...


based on every poll taken in the past few months, with one excception for Romney +1 by Rasmussen.

RealClearPolitics - President Obama vs. Republican Candidates

General Election: Palin vs. Obama
Poll	Date	Sample	Obama (D)	Palin (R)	Spread
RCP Average	6/2 - 7/17	--	55.0	35.0	Obama +20.0
PPP (D)	7/15 - 7/17	928 RV	53	37	Obama +16
Quinnipiac	7/5 - 7/11	2311 RV	53	34	Obama +19
McClatchy/Marist	6/15 - 6/23	393 RV	56	30	Obama +26
FOX News	6/5 - 6/7	912 RV	56	35	Obama +21
Reuters/Ipsos	6/3 - 6/6	1132 A	57	34	Obama +23
ABC News/Wash Post	6/2 - 6/5	RV	55	40	Obama +15
More Polling Data | News


----------



## Full-Auto

8537 said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad as soon as "Republican candidate" gets a real name, the lead disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based on every poll taken in the past few months, with one excception for Romney +1 by Rasmussen.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - President Obama vs. Republican Candidates
Click to expand...


Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.


----------



## 8537

Full-Auto said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Elaborate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on every poll taken in the past few months, with one excception for Romney +1 by Rasmussen.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - President Obama vs. Republican Candidates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.
Click to expand...


Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on every poll taken in the past few months, with one excception for Romney +1 by Rasmussen.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - President Obama vs. Republican Candidates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?
Click to expand...


Actually, what is hysterical is that an unnamed candidate is leading Obama in those polls.  Essentially, the American people don't care who it is - it could be Adolf Hitler himself - they will vote for anyone just to get this Marxist nightmare out of office.


----------



## P@triot

George Costanza said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
Click to expand...


Typical liberal misinformation and propaganda.  Clinton handed Bush a _projected_ surplus - not an actual surplus.  And he did that by gutting defense of $1 trillion over 8 years.  Of course, it was Clinton's complete deriliction of duty (read the book) and disregard for defense that allowed Al Qaeda to operate.  They spent the entire Clinton Administration recruiting, training, planning, and financing the 9/11 attacks that occurred a mere 8 months after Clinton left office and still operating under his final budget which gutted defense.  Sorry if W. had to clean up the mess created by Clinon's failure to do his job, but that's always what happens when a passivist, idealistic, idiot Dumbocrat is elected office.  Ronald Reagan had to spend a fortune to get our military back up after Jimmy Carter's failures and W. had to spend a fortune after Clinton's failures.  Now we'll need a Ronald Reagan-like hero to clean up the worse mess of all - Marxist Barack Hussein.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what is hysterical is that an unnamed candidate is leading Obama in those polls.  Essentially, the American people don't care who it is - it could be Adolf Hitler himself - they will vote for anyone just to get this Marxist nightmare out of office.
Click to expand...


Except, as soon as you attach any Republican name - any - Obama is suddenly leading (and by a lot against most candidates.)

Unfortunately for cons, they can't run a campaign based on "Fill in the name later".


----------



## Harry Dresden

USArmyRetired said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can and basically anyone.
> 
> Gallop Poll says "Republican Candidate" Extends Lead vs. Obama to 47% to 39%
> 
> PRINCETON, NJ -- Registered voters by a significant margin now say they are more likely to vote for the "Republican Party's candidate for president" than for President Barack Obama in the 2012 election, 47% to 39%.
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin is a Joke.....someone out to make a Buck.........


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal misinformation and propaganda.  Clinton handed Bush a _projected_ surplus - not an actual surplus..
Click to expand...


The unified budget was in surplus in 1998 and 2001.
The on-budget items were in surplus in 1999 and 2000.

Four years of surplus.


----------



## P@triot

Truthmatters said:


> watching the right lately is like watching a bowl of golddfish swim fervently in a circle arround each other.
> 
> Just keep swiming



Watching the left is like watching goldfish who have died and are just floating upside down in the bowl.  They do nothing, they stink, and they just take up space.

In November 2010, that's why America removed almost all of them in record numbers and it's why they'll remove the rest in 2012.

At least the right is actively swimming and trying to accomplish something.  Unlike Barack Hussein who keeps passing the buck on leadership of the budget and wants to kick the can down the road once again on the $14 trillion debt.


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they aren't debating the paul ryan plan you retarted fucking moron of a dimocrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a certain elegance of irony in misspelling the word retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony, yes.  But more than that, it reveals the educational deficit of the right.  And that lack of an educational background in critical thinking skills reveals their intellectual shallowness.  It's people like that who think that believing something means it must be true, otherwise they wouldn't believe it.
> "No, America's credit rating isn't at risk because we can still service our debt even if the debt ceiling isn't raised." ​And it shouldn't surprise anyone, therefore, that three of the talk radio heroes of the right (Rush, Hannity, and Beck) have no formal education past high school.  Yeah, let's take their word regarding economic issues.  And if they turn out to be wrong, they'll just blame Obama.  What could be simpler than simpletons?
Click to expand...


Of course they didn't - they were out in the real world working.  Meanwhile, idiot Dumbocrats go from high school to more school where they sit around with idealistic child-like dreams of a utopia and imagine what might work if the world were totally perfect.  It's why Dumbocrat policy ends in poverty and conservative policy ends in prosperity.  Because while the Dumbocrats sit on their lazy asses and imagine idealistic scenario's while smoking pot like the modern day hippies they are, the conservative is actually out in the real world doing...


----------



## Full-Auto

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on every poll taken in the past few months, with one excception for Romney +1 by Rasmussen.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - President Obama vs. Republican Candidates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?
Click to expand...


All you had to do was ask. You realize I posted the link twice yesterday.  

Battleground Polls: Obama Headed for a 'Landslide' Loss? - Guy Benson

Can you handle the rest?


----------



## P@triot

Chris said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving how incredibly stupid the tea baggers are. Did you miss the part where I said I spent 20 years serving the country you baggers want to destroy?
> 
> The USSR collapsed because we outspent them. How did we do that? Why by deficit spending, of course.
> 
> Ronald Reagan got 18 raises to the debt ceiling...with clean bills I might add. No douche bag tea baggers wanting to bring about financial collapse and holding it hostage like the fucking terrorists they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan didn't have a $14 trillion debt genius.  And the Cold War is over.  Reagan out spent them as part of a strategic plan - and it worked.  He ended the Cold War without firing a single shot.  Is there a cold war I'm not aware of that Barack Hussien is fighting?
> 
> Another glaring example of how your party simply doesn't get it - you're trying to use policy from a president who was in office *30 years ago *, who was using spending as a strategic weapon against the greatest threat we faced, and who was _not_ faced with a *$14 trillion debt *as reason to go $16 trillion in debt today.  Great thinking there!  Also, Reagan would not have had to spend that much had passivist Dumbocrat Jimmy Carter not neglected the military during his 4 years.
> 
> Thank you for your service.  Truly.  But it doesn't change the fact that you are bitter and want government to bring down this country with Marxism/Socialism/Communism so that everyone is "equal" in poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a delusional post.
> 
> Reagan and the two Bushes created 93% of the National Debt by lowering taxes for the rich. And the Soviet Union did not collapse because Reagan outspent them. It would have collapsed anyway according to the CIA.
> 
> And there are no Marxist politicians in this country. Obama's plan to have everyone buy healthcare from for profit corporations is the same plan the Republicans endorsed in the 1990's. But the Republicans have moved so far to the right that they now are against their own plan.
> 
> In reality Obama is slightly to the left of Bush.
Click to expand...


When the Marxist Barack Hussein took office - our national debt stood at $9 trillion.  This is simply an undeniable, verifiable fact.  Two and half years later, it stands at $14 trillion.  This is also simply an undeniable, verifiable fact.  That's an increase of 55% in only 2.5 years.  So how could "Reagan and the two Bushes" be responsible for 93% of the national debt when Obama added 55% of it in the last 2.5 years alone?

The pie is only 100% - with your math we are at 148% (93% + 55% = 148%).

You simply have no idea what you are talking about, but you're all too happy to pop off at the mouth because that's what the left does.  Ignore facts, act with violence, and spread propaganda.  Additionally, the American people deserve to keep their hard earned money.  Only you idiot Marxist/Socialist/Communists cry about cutting taxes because you idiot Marxist/Socialist/Communists believe you are entitled to reach into someone else's bank account and _take_ what ever you want.  It's the exact same philosophy that Joseph Stalin had - and we all saw how that ended.

Finally, Obama himself proved he was a Marxist.  My comments have almost nothing to do with healthcare.  If you recall, he was caught on camera telling "Joe the plumber" we have to "spread the wealth".  That's Marxism _moron_.  He's talked time and time again about taxing "those who can afford it" (love how the little Chavez-like dictator decides for himself who can afford what) to help those he deems in need (like big unions who are already filthy rich).  You're just a blind sheep, slave to MSNBC, and completely unaware of the facts.  And that's why the majority of America rejects you, your ideology, and your party.  Because we don't want live like Cuba, even if you're dumb enough to....


----------



## Ali777

Jarhead said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that 70 billion a year balances the budget.
> 
> 
> Another class warfare clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70% of Americans are class warfare clowns in your world. Noted. Now I know not to take anything you claim seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70 % of Americans want tax increases on the rich.
> 
> Now seeing as not one of those 70% will be affected, are you surprised at the number?
> 
> How can you put credence in that poll? Of course people will say "sure, as long as it doesnt affect me"
> 
> Why not do this....take a poll of who favors tax increases on everyone.
> 
> If that number comes in at 51% or more, I will personally cast my vote to tax JUST THE RICH....and I am a 5%er......
Click to expand...


Of course they'll be affected. Clinton left office with a budget surplus, jobs were created, and the economy was strong. If you don't think that affect them, you're dreamin.


----------



## P@triot

Chris said:


> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.



What's hilarious is that you left-wing nuts keep saying that, when the absolute opposite is true.  The GOP controlled House has now passed two bills - the Ryan Plan and the Cut, Cap, and Balance plan, each of which raised the debt ceiling.

The left wants the debt ceiling raised, and conservatives did that in both bills as part of their compromise.  In exchange, they want a balanced budget amendment.  The Dumbocrats refuse to compromise on that - they've given up _nothing_.  Fascist Harry Reid won't even let the Senate take a vote on either of those bills.  What are the liberals offering?  Not a damn thing.  They want to raise the debt ceiling and have no restrictions on future spending because they want to spend this nation into collapse so we can be like Cuba and all live "equally" in poverty.

You have no idea what you're talking about, you're not all informed about what is going on, but still you continue to talk.  I'm embarassed for you.  I would be ashamed to know nothing about a subject and yet keep giving my uninformed and reckless opinions on it.


----------



## Maple

Thank God for those tea party hobbits out to destroy mordor. Without them we would be looking at massive tax increases and more massive spending.

They are slaming the brakes on this train wreck. In 2012 we take the senate and the Presidency and go with Conni Mac's penny plan which stops the automatic increase of 7% of federal spending and reduce spending of a penny on the dollar every year for 7 years and balance the budet in 8 years and cap spending at 18% of GDP. When this is implemented you will see jobs gained in this country instead of the 400,000 layoffs we see each and every month.


----------



## P@triot

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am one so are the RINOS in the Repugs are too. I'm moderate with no preference for any president nor party, Democrats justify the socially sinful BS and Repugs feign like they are but do the same sinful things they call Democrats out on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Jake Starkey, maybe you're really black too I don't know I don't care. I always think of Al Jolson when you post because I think you;re so full of shit you're pretend to be black too. Your new name: Amos Starkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and conservative but not Republitard-Teabagger conservative, more like Colin Powell conservative.
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is that you're a typical liberal?  You believe the government should tell us what to do, take us much of our hard earned income as they want, waste it with reckless spending, then collapse the nation so we all end up in poverty like Cuba!  Ok - at least we know where you are coming from now.

By the way, like a typical liberal, you completely contradict yourself.  In one breath, you scream about how the GOP has spent us into oblivion.  In the next breath, you bash the Tea Party for being "radical".  Uhhhhhh......ok???

You're right about one thing - the GOP has spent recklessly for the past 60 years and are nothing more than Liberal Lite.  Which is what gave rise to the Tea Party.  Because the American people are tired of a choice between radical left-wing nut Marxists/Socialists/Communists like Barack Hussein and Liberal Lite like George W.


----------



## P@triot

8537 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Softened it? They added a mandatory balanced budget amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the problem with a balanced budget is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a mandatory balanced budget per a Constitutional amendment?  The problem is that sometimes governments run deficits for legitimate reasons, akin to companies issuing debt for legitimate reasons.
Click to expand...


"Sometimes governments run deficits for legitimate reasons" - LMAO!!!  Spoken like a true Dumbocrat.  There is no legitimate reason for spending more than you have.  None.  There are a lot of Socialist idiots out there who think exactly like you do and tried to use that same excuse with the banks on their mortgages.  The banks didn't listen to such an asinine excuse.  Instead, they foreclosed.  It's time we foreclose on this unconstitutional monstrosity of a federal government.

If you can't afford it now, how will you afford it tomorrow when there is interest tacked on to the price tag?  Good grief are Dumbocrats economically challenged.


----------



## P@triot

Zona said:


> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)



Well, since the polls currently show that an UNNAMED candidate would beat Obama in 2012, I'd say it's clear that anyone will beat him.  It doesn't matter who it is.  The GOP could roll out Elmer Fudd and he would win in a landslide over Barack Hussein.


----------



## P@triot

Truthseeker420 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe in? hurting America to win an election?
Click to expand...


Barack Hussein is hurting America by spending us $14 trillion into debt to win an election.  The Tea Party is trying to save America from collapse like Greece.  It's simply amazing that you people will worship at the feet of failure, right to the bitter poverty-stricken end.  When we're like Greece, completely broke and have rioting in the streets, I wonder if you'll still worship at the alter of Barack Hussein _failure_...


----------



## BDBoop

Maple said:


> Thank God for those tea party hobbits out to destroy mordor. Without them we would be looking at massive tax increases and more massive spending.
> 
> They are slaming the brakes on this train wreck. In 2012 we take the senate and the Presidency and go with Conni Mac's penny plan which stops the automatic increase of 7% of federal spending and reduce spending of a penny on the dollar every year for 7 years and balance the budet in 8 years and cap spending at 18% of GDP. When this is implemented you will see jobs gained in this country instead of the 400,000 layoffs we see each and every month.



Sweetie? Nobody is going to vote for them after they trash the place. NOBODY.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.

Your type will not succeed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rottweiler said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama 2012!  (who can beat him?  Seriously, who?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the polls currently show that an UNNAMED candidate would beat Obama in 2012, I'd say it's clear that anyone will beat him.  It doesn't matter who it is.  The GOP could roll out Elmer Fudd and he would win in a landslide over Barack Hussein.
Click to expand...


It's clear you are talking out your butt.  People are unhappy with Obama, for sure, but no Republican other than Romney or possibly Perry, today, have a chance.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.
> 
> Your type will not succeed.



If you are a republican as you claim, perhaps you could name a few policies you support.  Take your time.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.
> 
> Your type will not succeed.



You have serious issues my friend.  Why people like you pretend to be something they are not (like Republican) is mind boggling.  You've bashed every single conservative policy, bill, politician, and pundit while supporting Barack Hussein, but you want everyone to think  you are a "Republican".  Seriously, what is wrong with you?  I have to believe you are still in junior high with antics like that and your profoundly misinformed posts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.
> 
> Your type will not succeed.



You need to take your meds, Jake. Seriously. They give them to you for a valid reason. When someone has such a terrible falling out with reality as you've clearly had, the meds help. They help you find peace in the crazyland you presently inhabit, and, maybe one day, you might find your way back to what the rest of us call "The Real World"


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rott, the issues are yours.  That you cannot accept that your shuttered blinder views are so narrow that you can't see the world you is immaterial.  Your lie is what it is, when I fact I have condemned where appropriate in the party, supported the Tea Party where I can, but when you guys want to blow up the building because you don't get your ways, then we will rub you out politically.  We have done it here, and it will be done across the country.


----------



## George Costanza

Jarhead said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that, whatever it takes to keep your brainwashed propaganda spewing.  Your Dem Congress and Dem Senate and Dem President had an opportunity to address this situation a long time ago, before the Reps even took control of Congress.  Where was their leadership then?   Oh, that's right, they were recklessly spending us all into oblivion, and not even bothering to do a damn budget in the process. How long has it been since they've passed a budget? What kind of irresponsible idiots you support, maybe you should look in the mirror when it comes to lack of patriotism. Your party is destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton capitalized on the phony dot com bubble and handed the bursting bubble to Bush
> Seems all of that tax revenue from the dot com bubble helped a little no?
> Loss of that tax revenue at the beginning of the bush tenure certainly didnt help much.
> Nor did 9-11
> 
> But lets not let facts like that get in the way of an honest debate.
Click to expand...


Spin much?


----------



## Full-Auto

George Costanza said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton handed Bush a surplus.  Bush handed Obama a deficit.
> 
> Our party is destroying the country?
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton capitalized on the phony dot com bubble and handed the bursting bubble to Bush
> Seems all of that tax revenue from the dot com bubble helped a little no?
> Loss of that tax revenue at the beginning of the bush tenure certainly didnt help much.
> Nor did 9-11
> 
> But lets not let facts like that get in the way of an honest debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin much?
Click to expand...


Which of those facts are spin?   Dont get bashful.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Pubs, bushies, Clinton, and Bush all together set up the conditions to tank the economy.

Both parties are at faul, both parties have to work together to begin the repair of the situation.

The fringe on the left and the right have to be isolated and ignored.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> The Pubs, bushies, Clinton, and Bush all together set up the conditions to tank the economy.
> 
> Both parties are at faul, both parties have to work together to begin the repair of the situation.
> 
> The fringe on the left and the right have to be isolated and ignored.



  Very good.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

*Annihilating Democracy with the Tea Party*

_Democracy depends on compromise and the American government depends on all branches working together. The Tea Party movement shuns both, preferring instead to drive the state into bankruptcy. On principle._

America's Founding Fathers thought of everything. They wanted to establish several centers of power in Washington rather than just one. They wanted the occupant of the White House to be strong, but Congress was to have the power to check that strength. The friction between Capitol Hill and the White House -- a product of this system of checks and balances -- was to make the decisions of America's leaders cleverer, wiser and better.

But the system only works when all branches of government play the role designed for them. For almost 235 years, the system worked reasonably well. But, about a year ago, things started to go wrong in the US capital; the system began to melt down. The friction is no longer propelling the country to greatness, rather it is hastening its decline. Members of the right-wing conservative Tea Party movement, which is well represented in Congress since the last elections, want friction. But at the expense of results.

These lawmakers no longer view themselves as part of the political system. Instead, they identify themselves as its enemy. They see themselves as outsiders, even as they sit in Congress and enjoy the kinds of job benefits they would like to strip from their fellow Americans.

All Take, No Give

They are, as has become clear during the ongoing debt debate , calling the entire system into question. And they have turned the system of checks and balances into a tool of obstruction.

Experts agree that America can only reduce its vast mountain of debt by both cutting expenditures and raising taxes -- at least a little. Tea Party politicians are eager to slash spending, but they are adamantly opposed to allowing the government to increase tax revenues. Their refusal to compromise has led economists to warn of " Armageddon " should the US become insolvent.

In response to such "fear mongering," the Tea Party group Campaign for Liberty wrote on its blog that, even if the debt ceiling isn't raised, "the sun will still rise in the East and set in the West, as it has for all time." What, after all, do the experts know?

As a result, America has come to a standstill . The branches of government were designed to both exercise and yield power. More than anything, though, they are supposed to work together. But working together would appear to be contrary to the Tea Party movement's creed. Members aren't interested in making Washington better, they want to annihilate it. Their Holy Grail is a stripped down state.
*
President Barack Obama wants to improve schools, whereas the Tea Party would prefer to see many state-run schools eliminated. Obama wants to invest in clean energy; the Tea Party denies the existence of climate change. The president wants to make trillions in cuts; but the Tea Party refuses to approve a dollar more in taxes, even on the very rich.*

Unbending Principles

Indeed, after talks with Republican leaders broke down last Friday, a visibly annoyed Obama asked reporters: "Can they say yes to anything?" The answer is no, and the blame lies with the new system.

It used to be that politicians would campaign on anti-Washington platforms, but would still be proud of being in Congress once elected. But the representatives who road the Tea Party wave into Washington do things differently. As a recent article in the New York Times noted, several of them actually live and sleep in their offices "so as to pronounce themselves detached from the culture in Washington" and then fly back to their constituencies on Thursdays. It's a matter of principle. They view themselves as being on a mission and proudly claim to not think about their re-election chances. They are focused on their principles.

Yet, in so doing, they are betraying the principles of democracy. It is in the nature of democracy to think about re-election. It means politicians remain in touch with their voters -- and it keeps them open to compromise.

But the Tea Party is opposed to compromise, that lubricant of all legislative bodies. They practice a form of democracy, but in its rawest, most aggressive form.

They have, for example, repeatedly and publicly humiliated Republican Speaker of the House John Boehner. Boehner had hammered out a deal with President Obama involving $4 trillion (2.8 trillion) in federal spending cuts, including a long-overdue reform to the overburdened social system. In return, Boehner agreed to some tax increases. It would have been a genuine reform -- a rather major one.

*The Tea Party, though, saw the deal as a betrayal. Taxes, after all, are poison according to their doctrine. It is an extremely fundamentalist doctrine, and they have used it to take the Republican party hostage.

The Republican Party "has been infected by a faction that is more of a psychological protest than a practical, governing alternative," writes conservative New York Times columnist David Brooks. He says the movement is driven by protest reflexes and "do not accept the logic of compromise, no matter how sweet the terms."*

With its stubbornness, the Tea Party is betraying its own idols. They like to quote Ronald Reagan, famous for saying that "government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem." But even he didn't shy away from governing. He raised taxes 11 times and upped the debt ceiling 18 times. The Republican icon spoke often about his dislike for government, but he never made it into a religion.

Stoking Voter Ire

The Tea Party, on the other hand, is the Congressional outgrowth of "you're either with us or against us," the maxim that former President George W. Bush espoused as he launched his "war on terror." And the movement wants to drive the state into bankruptcy, consequences be damned.

*Tea Party lawmakers themselves will ultimately have to pay the price for this strategy. Polls indicate that many Americans are put off by the radicalism of these wild new politicians and want to see a compromise reached on the debt ceiling. A majority backs a deal that includes lower expenditures and more taxes. It makes people nervous that Tea Party adherents acts as though America can choose whether or not to pay back its debts.*

Most Americans, after all, are also familiar with the Founding Fathers that the Tea Party movement is so fond of citing. And what did Jefferson, Washington, Madison and the others say when their young republic was forced to borrow money? The state, they said, had to pay its debts. On that point, they knew no compromise.

US Debt Debate: Annihilating Democracy with the Tea Party - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## CrusaderFrank

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> *Annihilating Democracy with the Tea Party*
> 
> _Democracy depends on compromise and the American government depends on all branches working together. The Tea Party movement shuns both, preferring instead to drive the state into bankruptcy. On principle._
> 
> America's Founding Fathers thought of everything. They wanted to establish several centers of power in Washington rather than just one. They wanted the occupant of the White House to be strong, but Congress was to have the power to check that strength. The friction between Capitol Hill and the White House -- a product of this system of checks and balances -- was to make the decisions of America's leaders cleverer, wiser and better.
> 
> But the system only works when all branches of government play the role designed for them. For almost 235 years, the system worked reasonably well. But, about a year ago, things started to go wrong in the US capital; the system began to melt down. The friction is no longer propelling the country to greatness, rather it is hastening its decline. Members of the right-wing conservative Tea Party movement, which is well represented in Congress since the last elections, want friction. But at the expense of results.
> 
> These lawmakers no longer view themselves as part of the political system. Instead, they identify themselves as its enemy. They see themselves as outsiders, even as they sit in Congress and enjoy the kinds of job benefits they would like to strip from their fellow Americans.
> 
> All Take, No Give
> 
> They are, as has become clear during the ongoing debt debate , calling the entire system into question. And they have turned the system of checks and balances into a tool of obstruction.
> 
> Experts agree that America can only reduce its vast mountain of debt by both cutting expenditures and raising taxes -- at least a little. Tea Party politicians are eager to slash spending, but they are adamantly opposed to allowing the government to increase tax revenues. Their refusal to compromise has led economists to warn of " Armageddon " should the US become insolvent.
> 
> In response to such "fear mongering," the Tea Party group Campaign for Liberty wrote on its blog that, even if the debt ceiling isn't raised, "the sun will still rise in the East and set in the West, as it has for all time." What, after all, do the experts know?
> 
> As a result, America has come to a standstill . The branches of government were designed to both exercise and yield power. More than anything, though, they are supposed to work together. But working together would appear to be contrary to the Tea Party movement's creed. Members aren't interested in making Washington better, they want to annihilate it. Their Holy Grail is a stripped down state.
> *
> President Barack Obama wants to improve schools, whereas the Tea Party would prefer to see many state-run schools eliminated. Obama wants to invest in clean energy; the Tea Party denies the existence of climate change. The president wants to make trillions in cuts; but the Tea Party refuses to approve a dollar more in taxes, even on the very rich.*
> 
> Unbending Principles
> 
> Indeed, after talks with Republican leaders broke down last Friday, a visibly annoyed Obama asked reporters: "Can they say yes to anything?" The answer is no, and the blame lies with the new system.
> 
> It used to be that politicians would campaign on anti-Washington platforms, but would still be proud of being in Congress once elected. But the representatives who road the Tea Party wave into Washington do things differently. As a recent article in the New York Times noted, several of them actually live and sleep in their offices "so as to pronounce themselves detached from the culture in Washington" and then fly back to their constituencies on Thursdays. It's a matter of principle. They view themselves as being on a mission and proudly claim to not think about their re-election chances. They are focused on their principles.
> 
> Yet, in so doing, they are betraying the principles of democracy. It is in the nature of democracy to think about re-election. It means politicians remain in touch with their voters -- and it keeps them open to compromise.
> 
> But the Tea Party is opposed to compromise, that lubricant of all legislative bodies. They practice a form of democracy, but in its rawest, most aggressive form.
> 
> They have, for example, repeatedly and publicly humiliated Republican Speaker of the House John Boehner. Boehner had hammered out a deal with President Obama involving $4 trillion (2.8 trillion) in federal spending cuts, including a long-overdue reform to the overburdened social system. In return, Boehner agreed to some tax increases. It would have been a genuine reform -- a rather major one.
> 
> *The Tea Party, though, saw the deal as a betrayal. Taxes, after all, are poison according to their doctrine. It is an extremely fundamentalist doctrine, and they have used it to take the Republican party hostage.
> 
> The Republican Party "has been infected by a faction that is more of a psychological protest than a practical, governing alternative," writes conservative New York Times columnist David Brooks. He says the movement is driven by protest reflexes and "do not accept the logic of compromise, no matter how sweet the terms."*
> 
> With its stubbornness, the Tea Party is betraying its own idols. They like to quote Ronald Reagan, famous for saying that "government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem." But even he didn't shy away from governing. He raised taxes 11 times and upped the debt ceiling 18 times. The Republican icon spoke often about his dislike for government, but he never made it into a religion.
> 
> Stoking Voter Ire
> 
> The Tea Party, on the other hand, is the Congressional outgrowth of "you're either with us or against us," the maxim that former President George W. Bush espoused as he launched his "war on terror." And the movement wants to drive the state into bankruptcy, consequences be damned.
> 
> *Tea Party lawmakers themselves will ultimately have to pay the price for this strategy. Polls indicate that many Americans are put off by the radicalism of these wild new politicians and want to see a compromise reached on the debt ceiling. A majority backs a deal that includes lower expenditures and more taxes. It makes people nervous that Tea Party adherents acts as though America can choose whether or not to pay back its debts.*
> 
> Most Americans, after all, are also familiar with the Founding Fathers that the Tea Party movement is so fond of citing. And what did Jefferson, Washington, Madison and the others say when their young republic was forced to borrow money? The state, they said, had to pay its debts. On that point, they knew no compromise.
> 
> US Debt Debate: Annihilating Democracy with the Tea Party - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International



Two words: we won!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Full-Auto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.
> 
> Your type will not succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a republican as you claim, perhaps you could name a few policies you support.  Take your time.
Click to expand...


uh-oh......we have been here before......more than once.....


----------



## Full-Auto

Harry Dresden said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rott, I am American blood of American blood, Republican, a patriot, a veteran, a businessman, a father, a parent, a Christian, a success in the achieving the American dream, and a true-blue American who recognizes fakes like you.
> 
> Your type will not succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a republican as you claim, perhaps you could name a few policies you support.  Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-oh......we have been here before......more than once.....
Click to expand...


I did notice the quick response with page after page.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Full-Auto said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a republican as you claim, perhaps you could name a few policies you support.  Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh-oh......we have been here before......more than once.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did notice the quick response with page after page.
Click to expand...


I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts, reform of SS to involve means-testing and increased age eligibility, a dramatic downsizing of the defense bill, and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.

Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls

In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts, reform of SS to involve means-testing and *increased age eligibility,* a dramatic downsizing of the defense bill, and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.
> 
> Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High



how old are you supposed to be Jake?.....


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh-oh......we have been here before......more than once.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice the quick response with page after page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts, reform of SS to involve means-testing and increased age eligibility, a dramatic downsizing of the defense bill, and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.
> 
> Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High
Click to expand...


Jake I havent been here long enough to know if you are FOS or not.

I will say your posts do not reflect what you say you believe in.


----------



## BoycottTheday

With all due respect it seems to me whenever someone caters to the middle they loose the election for president...i'll use McShame as the latest example.

Pick socialism or capitalism then run on it, a mix of the two isnt going to work anyways why try.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts,



We haven't seen a shred of evidence for that.  You keep ripping the people who are proposing spending cuts, so that claim is bullshit.



JakeStarkey said:


> reform of SS to involve means-testing and increased age eligibility,,



No one believes that because you were ripping Paul Ryan's budget.




JakeStarkey said:


> a dramatic downsizing of the defense bill,



Just like any dedicated liberal.



JakeStarkey said:


> and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.



That's the classic liberal sucker play.  The tax increases always come up front and the spending cuts are left for future congresses to vote on.



JakeStarkey said:


> Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.



That isn't conservative at all.  You haven't got a clue what this country needs.  You certainly have no conception of where the "center" is.

You're a lib.  Just admit it.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, Pattycake, you have already demonstrated that you are an idiot. If this nation goes into a Depression, people like you are to blame. I do hope that the brunt of it will fall on those that caused it. A vain hope, it never does.


----------



## Full-Auto

Old Rocks said:


> Well, Pattycake, you have already demonstrated that you are an idiot. If this nation goes into a Depression, people like you are to blame. I do hope that the brunt of it will fall on those that caused it. A vain hope, it never does.



LMAO if we enter depression only obamnomics can be blamed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen a shred of evidence for that.  You keep ripping the people who are proposing spending cuts, so that claim is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> reform of SS to involve means-testing and increased age eligibility,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that because you were ripping Paul Ryan's budget.  Just like any dedicated liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the classic liberal sucker play.  The tax increases always come up front and the spending cuts are left for future congresses to vote on.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't conservative at all.  You haven't got a clue what this country needs.  You certainly have no conception of where the "center" is.  You're a lib.  Just admit it.
Click to expand...


You are a reactionary, admit it.  Paul Ryan's budget means the poor scream and get sicker.  You are not going to prevail.  Don't pretend to be GOP conservatives.  You are much further to the right, and what you want is wrong for America.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a reactionary, admit it.  Paul Ryan's budget means the poor scream and get sicker.  You are not going to prevail.  Don't pretend to be GOP conservatives.  You are much further to the right, and what you want is wrong for America.



Spoken like a genuine liberal.


Only libtards use terms like "reactionary."  You claimed to support big spending cuts, but you attack the only budget that does it.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## bripat9643

Full-Auto said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pattycake, you have already demonstrated that you are an idiot. If this nation goes into a Depression, people like you are to blame. I do hope that the brunt of it will fall on those that caused it. A vain hope, it never does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO if we enter depression only obamnomics can be blamed.
Click to expand...


We are already in a depression.  Those occur whenever dimwit politicians pass bills to "create jobs" and thereby exacerbate everything that lead to the downturn in the first place.


----------



## Full-Auto

bripat9643 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pattycake, you have already demonstrated that you are an idiot. If this nation goes into a Depression, people like you are to blame. I do hope that the brunt of it will fall on those that caused it. A vain hope, it never does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO if we enter depression only obamnomics can be blamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are already in a depression.  Those occur whenever dimwit politicians pass bills to "create jobs" and thereby exacerbate everything that lead to the downturn in the first place.
Click to expand...


The obaminator, able to destroy jobs in a single teleprompter speech.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a reactionary, admit it.  Paul Ryan's budget means the poor scream and get sicker.  You are not going to prevail.  Don't pretend to be GOP conservatives.  You are much further to the right, and what you want is wrong for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a genuine liberal.
> 
> 
> Only libtards use terms like "reactionary."  You claimed to support big spending cuts, but you attack the only budget that does it.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CoGJevTuo]&#x202a;Deep Purple - You Fool No One&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liberty

wow you guys really loved my thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said repeatedly that I support massive spending cuts, reform of SS to involve means-testing and *increased age eligibility,* a dramatic downsizing of the defense bill, and about a 5:1 ratio of decreased spending to increase revenue, spread across all economic sectors.
> 
> Whether that is conservative enough for any of you does not matter to me.   I know what this country needs, and it is sanity of the center, not the nonsense of the fringes on either side.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> In U.S., Negative Views of the Tea Party Rise to New High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you supposed to be Jake?.....
Click to expand...


You know my age, Harry, so try that silliness on somebody else.

I am more than willing to submit to age reform and means-testing, as I know you are as well, which means we will end up paying for BriPat and Full-Auto and littledebfascist.  That's OK.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a reactionary, admit it.  Paul Ryan's budget means the poor scream and get sicker.  You are not going to prevail.  Don't pretend to be GOP conservatives.  You are much further to the right, and what you want is wrong for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a genuine liberal.  Only libtards use terms like "reactionary."  You claimed to support big spending cuts, but you attack the only budget that does it.  Who do you think you're fooling?
Click to expand...


I speak as a true American.  Only reactionaries use terms like "liberal" and try pretend they are conservative.  Your way will not be walked by this country.


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.




The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
Click to expand...


Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama spending like a Crack Ho on stolen credit cards is the problem


----------



## Synthaholic

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has single handedly destroyed all the gains made by the black middle class the past 30 years and has run up black unemployment to 16%. Grow a fucking sac and tell him "enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you think the current economic situation is single handedly Obama's fault speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Frank has self-reduced his status to 'troll'.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
Click to expand...


That would make a great front page story!

Progressive Subversive Illegally Cancels contracts


----------



## Full-Auto

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
Click to expand...


Imagine the People as the special interest.  I understand your outrage.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Headline: "Responsible Republican Leadership Legally Terminates Reactionary Contracts."


----------



## Synthaholic

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how fucking stupid these wingnut teabaggers are that they STILL think the Debt Ceiling is for FUTURE spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like we believe anything you retarded mother fucking lying dimocrats tell us.. ohh yea   baby we believe.. we believe.
Click to expand...



Then believe Tea Party Munchkin Mitch Daniels:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbj4A-uaMUo]&#x202a;Mitch Daniels on the Debt Ceiling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Headline: "Responsible Republican Leadership Legally Terminates Reactionary Contracts."



Show yourself fucker if you're so proud of it and so sure what you do is legal. Name the county


----------



## Full-Auto

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headline: "Responsible Republican Leadership Legally Terminates Reactionary Contracts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show yourself fucker if you're so proud of it and so sure what you do it legal. Name the county
Click to expand...


good luck with that!


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> I speak as a true American.  Only reactionaries use terms like "liberal" and try pretend they are conservative.  Your way will not be walked by this country.



Well, we all know that few liberals are willing to admit they are liberals.  That's why they invent terms like "progressive" or refer to themselves with euphemisms like "moderate."

However, I am not a "conservative."  I'm a radical capitalist.

The country has had its fill of your ilk.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.



You are endorsing fascism, and if your claims were true, what you are discussing is highly illegal.

You really are a disgusting despicable piece of shit, Jake.  You'd make a great Gestapo officer.


----------



## Mr.Nick

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
Click to expand...


I know, bias doesn't exist on the left and you're all loving people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
Click to expand...


Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
Click to expand...


Why, that's absurd.  

Imagine a good solid old fashioned Democrat EVER even THINKING about using the IRS as a tool of enforcement, for example.

Pfft.

That kind of thing could never have happened.  Never will happen under Democrat leadershit -- er leadership.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
Click to expand...

You mean like Republicans targeting only Democratic districts for airport closures under the new FAA funding?

Like that, Frank?


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, that's absurd.
> 
> Imagine a good solid old fashioned Democrat EVER even THINKING about using the IRS as a tool of enforcement, for example.
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> That kind of thing could never have happened.  Never will happen under Democrat leadershit -- er leadership.
Click to expand...

Hey fat boy - you ever answer my questions in that other thread?  

You can waddle, but you can't hide!  (unless it's behind something MASSIVE)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Republicans targeting only Democratic districts for airport closures under the new FAA funding?
> 
> Like that, Frank?
Click to expand...


We're doing you a favor by lowering your carbon footprint.  

Ingrate.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, that's absurd.
> 
> Imagine a good solid old fashioned Democrat EVER even THINKING about using the IRS as a tool of enforcement, for example.
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> That kind of thing could never have happened.  Never will happen under Democrat leadershit -- er leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey fat boy - you ever answer my questions in that other thread?
> 
> You can waddle, but you can't hide!  (unless it's behind something MASSIVE)
Click to expand...


Hey Simpleassholic:

I don't hunt for your little turd droppings.

If you imagine that you have some good "question" to ask, shitball, then ask away.

Your fundamental dishonesty is still on glaring display, by the way, douche.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like Republicans targeting only Democratic districts for airport closures under the new FAA funding?
> 
> Like that, Frank?
Click to expand...


Are those real Republican or Jake Starkey Republicans?


----------



## Synthaholic

crusaderfrank said:


> synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusaderfrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> politically motivated abuse of power!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like republicans targeting only democratic districts for airport closures under the new faa funding?
> 
> Like that, frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're doing you a favor by lowering your carbon footprint.
> 
> Ingrate.
Click to expand...

pwned.


----------



## Article 15

CrusaderFrank said:


> Two words: we won...



....one half of one third of the government....


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbj4A-uaMUo]&#x202a;Mitch Daniels on the Debt Ceiling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Full-Auto

Synthaholic said:


> &#x202a;Mitch Daniels on the Debt Ceiling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



How much is enough?

What should the debt service payments be?


----------



## BoycottTheday

Article 15 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: we won...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
Click to expand...



Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.



It must be the Democrats fault!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> crusaderfrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like republicans targeting only democratic districts for airport closures under the new faa funding?
> 
> Like that, frank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're doing you a favor by lowering your carbon footprint.
> 
> Ingrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pwned.
Click to expand...


Sure, Dick.


----------



## candycorn

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


We'll see in November next year; 100% of them are up for re-election.  If Boehner is smart, he'll get the RNC to field sane candidates in the primaries against these people from the Tea Party.


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: we won...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
Click to expand...


They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place. 

The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.


----------



## BoycottTheday

The only thing you dint blame was my cat


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> The only thing you dint blame was my cat



And you cat too


----------



## Synthaholic

Article 15 said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place.
> 
> The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.
Click to expand...

It's just another example of Boehner being bad at his job.


----------



## Full-Auto

Article 15 said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place.
> 
> The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.
Click to expand...


LMAO   they didnt run up the debt.


But if you dont lend me more I wont pay.

Oh boo hoo.    Is the plan to keep funding prostitutes to drink responsibly/


----------



## BoycottTheday

If all this is true why not fire the president and the senate, sounds like ya'll dont need them.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Rottweiler said:


> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.



War and Natural Disasters are always paid for on credit, then paid back over time.  Any such Amendment would have to have a provision covering that, and as such would be useless out of the gate.


----------



## 8537

Full-Auto said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll  the battle ground states and you get quite a different picture.  You guys better stick with the national polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you had to do was ask. You realize I posted the link twice yesterday.
> 
> Battleground Polls: Obama Headed for a 'Landslide' Loss? - Guy Benson
> 
> Can you handle the rest?
Click to expand...


That opinion piece points to exactly three states where Romney is leading Obama, within the MoE in both cases - and one is Michigan, his home!

No other candidate is mentioned as leading.

Can you handle reality?


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place.
> 
> The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.
Click to expand...


why in the hell would anyone vote to give boiking 2.5 trillion more TAX PAYER dollars to piss away?


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the problem with a balanced budget is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mandatory balanced budget per a Constitutional amendment?  The problem is that sometimes governments run deficits for legitimate reasons, akin to companies issuing debt for legitimate reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Sometimes governments run deficits for legitimate reasons" - LMAO!!!  Spoken like a true Dumbocrat.  There is no legitimate reason for spending more than you have.
Click to expand...


Why do venture capitalists exist?

Why does almost every major US company sell bonds? 

Why do households buy homes via loans?


----------



## Full-Auto

8537 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you post a national poll?  Can you show us the results from battleground states to back your claim?  Is Palin leading Obama in those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you had to do was ask. You realize I posted the link twice yesterday.
> 
> Battleground Polls: Obama Headed for a 'Landslide' Loss? - Guy Benson
> 
> Can you handle the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That opinion piece points to exactly three states where Romney is leading Obama, within the MoE in both cases - and one is Michigan, his home!
> 
> No other candidate is mentioned as leading.
> 
> Can you handle reality?
Click to expand...


The better question is.......

How low will he go?    Its only going to get harder for him.  The economy will not rebound under current policy.


----------



## Ali777

Rottweiler said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing extremists in the treasonous Tea Party would rather destroy our economy than compromise. They are ignoring advice from the Wall Street Journal , Standard & Poors rating agency, the US Chamber of Commerce, the manufacturers association and even Grover Norquist, the Republican guru of anti-tax pledges. That's how extreme thay are. The Tea Party will do far more damage to this country than Al Qaeda ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hilarious is that you left-wing nuts keep saying that, when the absolute opposite is true.  The GOP controlled House has now passed two bills - the Ryan Plan and the Cut, Cap, and Balance plan, each of which raised the debt ceiling.
> 
> The left wants the debt ceiling raised, and conservatives did that in both bills as part of their compromise.  In exchange, they want a balanced budget amendment.  The Dumbocrats refuse to compromise on that - they've given up _nothing_.  Fascist Harry Reid won't even let the Senate take a vote on either of those bills.  What are the liberals offering?  Not a damn thing.  They want to raise the debt ceiling and have no restrictions on future spending because they want to spend this nation into collapse so we can be like Cuba and all live "equally" in poverty.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about, you're not all informed about what is going on, but still you continue to talk.  I'm embarassed for you.  I would be ashamed to know nothing about a subject and yet keep giving my uninformed and reckless opinions on it.
Click to expand...


You act as if the Republicans are doing Democrats a favor by raising the debt ceiling. 

Let me ask you this. How long would it take to get an amendment to the Constitution?
Do we really have time for this? The Republican created this mess by attaching conditions to a simple procedural vote, that has nothing to do with balancing the budget. None of this would be happening if Tea Bagging newbies, who hate government, didn't have a strangle hold on the Republican party. They're no better than terrorist. 

Obama has spent more time on the debt ceiling than all the President combined. He's bent over backwards trying to accommodate the terrorist threats of the Tea Party. They don't want a compromise. They want to shut the government down because they hate it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

candycorn said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see in November next year; 100% of them are up for re-election.  If Boehner is smart, he'll get the RNC to field sane candidates in the primaries against these people from the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


That is what is happening in Florida and Tennessee.  Other state parties are moving in that direction as well.  If the Tea Party, after its primary defeats, fields third party candidates, the GOP will be able to start with a fresh slate, with the Teabots defecated in political defeat.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BoycottTheday said:


> With all due respect it seems to me whenever someone caters to the middle they loose the election for president...i'll use McShame as the latest example.
> *
> Pick socialism or capitalism then run on it, a mix of the two isnt going to work anyways why try.*



its been working for a couple of hundred years........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Harry Dresden said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect it seems to me whenever someone caters to the middle they loose the election for president...i'll use McShame as the latest example.
> *
> Pick socialism or capitalism then run on it, a mix of the two isnt going to work anyways why try.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been working for a couple of hundred years........
Click to expand...


Have the young Boycott take a class on early Federalism.  He can study Hamilton, assumption, funding, etc., then come back and tell us what is up.

These people are an embarrassment.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> *
> You know my age, Harry, so try that silliness on somebody else.
> *
> I am more than willing to submit to age reform and means-testing, as I know you are as well, which means we will end up paying for BriPat and Full-Auto and littledebfascist.  That's OK.



what silliness?.....how the fuck old are you supposed to be to retire?......


----------



## JakeStarkey

I don't know, Harry.  May 63 or 64.  I can't retire.  I am making too much money.


----------



## Intense

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! 

This is no longer about Democrats or Republicans. This is about the future of America. The current crop of politicians have ZERO credibility when it comes to promising to cut spending. Their political careers are more important than their service to their country and those they represent.

DON'T THEY GET IT?? WE DON'T TRUST THEM! 
They have NEVER lived up to their promises of cutting spending, and we don't expect them to do it now.

The President has abdicated his role completely in leading this country and he is focused solely on his reelection campaign.

The Democrats in Congress are playing political games, desperately trying to maintain the bloated and unsustainable size of government, while trying to help the President get reelected.

Republican Leadership is avoiding responsibility, trying to convince the American people with their rhetoric that THIS time we can trust them, while their actions lead us down the same path that the Democrats would like to take us.

This really is a tipping point. It's time for the politicians in Washington to decide whose team they are on. If the Republicans only care about what is best for the Republican Party and the Democrats only care about what is best for the Democrat Party, then who is looking out for what is best for the American people?

The stakes are high. We must remain resilient because if we don't stop this spending path of destruction, where will we turn - - if in America - - liberty cannot survive?

Call your Congressmen and Senators and tell them enough is enough. The American people will no longer stand for promises of the future. We demand REAL cuts and REAL action NOW!
http://www.teapartypatriots.org/?gclid=CJr1qrmZqqoCFQFN4AodfAxOVg


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> I don't know, Harry.  May 63 or 64.  I can't retire.  I am making too much money.



That Government Contract money ain't always gonna be there Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The TeaBots are not patriots.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Article 15 said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....one half of one third of the government....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place.
> *
> The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain how they are responsible for the current mess ya'll in.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Democrats fault!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are responsible for this "crisis" by turning the debt ceiling a political football and refusing to pass a clean bill in the first place.
> 
> The mess itself is a result of mismanagement and irresponsibility from both parties, Wall St, and Joe Citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just another example of Boehner being bad at his job.
Click to expand...


this started before that crybaby got in....


----------



## Harry Dresden

BoycottTheday said:


> If all this is true why not fire the president and the senate, sounds like ya'll dont need them.



im all for that......dont forget the house.....they need a cleaning too.....and then lets get some people up there who actually give a dam about the well being of the US.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am for all of that.

Fire the lot.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



So I'd like some perspective from Tea Partiers here because I see so much that is conflicting.

Rather than the usual bumper sticker slogans and such, can someone give me very specific feedback on issues e.g. "We would overturn Roe v. Wade and make ALL abortion illegal under any circumstances." or "We would make abortion illegal except in the case of rape or incest." or "We would overturn the CRA of '64" or whatever.

I mean "Less taxes!" and "No socialism!" or the usual rants about statist, oppression etc... just doesn't give much in the way of intellectual appeal to those who are curious but not already singing from your songbook. Get specific! Let's hear exactly how you would fix our country!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, let's hear it.  Like Ross Perot, I am all ears.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> The TeaBots are not patriots.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itmNiTwHOsM]&#x202a;Judge Dredd - I AM THE LAW&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Check your premise and reboot.


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> The TeaBots are not patriots.



well well, your TRUE lefty self is showing more and more.

Then it was true when people said the anti-war protesters were UNAMERCIAN.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Harry Dresden said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect it seems to me whenever someone caters to the middle they loose the election for president...i'll use McShame as the latest example.
> *
> Pick socialism or capitalism then run on it, a mix of the two isnt going to work anyways why try.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been working for a couple of hundred years........
Click to expand...


Oh boy, first off, it was working till some Educated twat came up with an idea to have a 
minimum wage, its been down hill ever since and i look around today and see allot of people NOT 
working so over to you.


----------



## BoycottTheday

JakeStarkey said:


> These people are an embarrassment.



Ya and you are so smart all you can do is produce a lame attempt at chit talking.

Just might be one or two or more rules and laws around screwing up opportunity.

Butt you are doing fine so screw everyone who lost their homes. Yup, no difference between 1880 and today.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BoycottTheday said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect it seems to me whenever someone caters to the middle they loose the election for president...i'll use McShame as the latest example.
> *
> Pick socialism or capitalism then run on it, a mix of the two isnt going to work anyways why try.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been working for a couple of hundred years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, first off, it was working till some Educated twat came up with an idea to have a
> minimum wage, its been down hill ever since and i look around today and see allot of people NOT
> working so over to you.
Click to expand...


and the problems of today, is all because of the Minimum Wage?....no other factors involved here?.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

BoycottTheday said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and you are so smart all you can do is produce a lame attempt at chit talking.
> 
> Just might be one or two or more rules and laws around screwing up opportunity.
> 
> Butt you are doing fine so screw everyone who lost their homes. Yup, no difference between 1880 and today.
Click to expand...


dear Boycott Bozo, lissen up, ese?  A pendejo like you got no bidness talkin to someone who can buy and sell you like a fruit stand.  Chingate, you moron.  If are done being stupid, listen to me.

We are in the business because of  everybody's greed and terrible decisions by Democratic and Republican presidents and congresses.  The Tea Party wants to break the system so they can screw over the lower 50% of America, make a fortune themselves, and return us all to the values of the 1950s.

Fuck them.  We aren't going back.  And we are going to take care of all Americans.  Get on board.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and you are so smart all you can do is produce a lame attempt at chit talking.
> 
> Just might be one or two or more rules and laws around screwing up opportunity.
> 
> Butt you are doing fine so screw everyone who lost their homes. Yup, no difference between 1880 and today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear Boycott Bozo, lissen up, ese?  A pendejo like you got no bidness talkin to someone who can buy and sell you like a fruit stand.  Chingate, you moron.  If are done being stupid, listen to me.
> 
> We are in the business because of  everybody's greed and terrible decisions by Democratic and Republican presidents and congresses.  The Tea Party wants to break the system so they can screw over the lower 50% of America, make a fortune themselves, and return us all to the values of the 1950s.
> 
> Fuck them.  We aren't going back.  And we are going to take care of all Americans.  Get on board.
Click to expand...


Yawn.  all hack no cattle.


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and you are so smart all you can do is produce a lame attempt at chit talking.
> 
> Just might be one or two or more rules and laws around screwing up opportunity.
> 
> Butt you are doing fine so screw everyone who lost their homes. Yup, no difference between 1880 and today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear Boycott Bozo, lissen up, ese?  A pendejo like you got no bidness talkin to someone who can buy and sell you like a fruit stand.  Chingate, you moron.  If are done being stupid, listen to me.
> 
> We are in the business because of  everybody's greed and terrible decisions by Democratic and Republican presidents and congresses.  *The Tea Party wants to break the system so they can screw over the lower 50% of America, make a fortune themselves, and return us all to the values of the 1950s.*
> 
> Fuck them.  We aren't going back.  And we are going to take care of all Americans.  Get on board.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steph, you are here for grins and chuckles only.  You prove that every time you post.


----------



## IndependntLogic

So great. From this thread one would gather that the Tea Party is made up of people who are very enthused about slinging a few petty insults at those who disagree with them (like Dem and Repub extremists) but have absolutely no specifics on what their party would do differently.
Hmmm. Well then uh, er, You betcha!


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Steph, you are here for grins and chuckles only.  You prove that every time you post.



You provide such a target rich environment.


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> Steph, you are here for grins and chuckles only.  You prove that every time you post.



Oh hell ya I'm here for grins and chuckles, and that last post of yours had me rolling on the floor..

It reminded of a cartoon back in it's day...

I am Mighty Mouse (Jakey) AND I am here to save the day..


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

The reason Obama can't put together a debt proposal on his own is because he failed in math. He would need a 10 year old A student to help him work on the proposal.


----------



## Stephanie

IndependntLogic said:


> So great. From this thread one would gather that the Tea Party is made up of people who are very enthused about slinging a few petty insults at those who disagree with them (like Dem and Repub extremists) but have absolutely no specifics on what their party would do differently.
> Hmmm. Well then uh, er, You betcha!



Listen up. You don't get to sit on some high horse when one of your first post was attacking FOX NEWS.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bonehead bill is DOA anyway!  Let the Dems come up with a plan. We have cut cap and balance on the table and Bonehead is as asshole for negotiating against ourselves
Click to expand...

The photo of Obama slapping a 16 yr old teens butt pretty much sums up what is on Bambi's mind 70% of the time. NO WONDER OBAMA CAN'T GET ANYTHING DONE ! and it's always at the LAST F------KIN    MINUTE !!  god! can you imagine Obama as a surgeon? all his patients would die 1/2 hour before the operation !!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

EdSchultzIsFat said:


> The reason Obama can't put together a debt proposal on his own is because he failed in math. He would need a 10 year old A student to help him work on the proposal.



Personal attack coming from a retard who can't even put together a plan himself, hey poophead, whats your plan?


----------



## IndependntLogic

Stephanie said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So great. From this thread one would gather that the Tea Party is made up of people who are very enthused about slinging a few petty insults at those who disagree with them (like Dem and Repub extremists) but have absolutely no specifics on what their party would do differently.
> Hmmm. Well then uh, er, You betcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up. You don't get to sit on some high horse when one of your first post was attacking FOX NEWS.
Click to expand...


Do you like apples?
Listen up. I can do what the F LI CK I want and you can . if you don't like it.
How you like them apples? 

What? You wanna see the dozens of threads where I say Obama sucks, MSNBC is a LW Shill etc...? Lots of them here. So sorry little kool-aid drinker but guess what? FOX IS  a Conservative shill just like MSNBC is a Liberal one.
Only the kool-aid drinkers on each side don't see the obviousness of this. So solly if I am not a mindless drone who thinks one party / ideology is always right...

In the meantime, you're a collection of bumper stickers and soundbytes without any substance. You are the political and intellectual equivalent of a jello sandwich. 
Now, would you like to keep trading petty little barbs or do you want to take a shot at actually addressing ANY issue of your choice? I bet I know the answer but who knows? I might be pleasantly surprised... 

Hugs and Kisses,  Your new BFF! 
Now, Let's have a group hug!


----------



## BoycottTheday

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and you are so smart all you can do is produce a lame attempt at chit talking.
> 
> Just might be one or two or more rules and laws around screwing up opportunity.
> 
> Butt you are doing fine so screw everyone who lost their homes. Yup, no difference between 1880 and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear Boycott Bozo, lissen up, ese?  A pendejo like you got no bidness talkin to someone who can buy and sell you like a fruit stand.  Chingate, you moron.  If are done being stupid, listen to me.
> 
> We are in the business because of  everybody's greed and terrible decisions by Democratic and Republican presidents and congresses.  *The Tea Party wants to break the system so they can screw over the lower 50% of America, make a fortune themselves, and return us all to the values of the 1950s.*
> 
> Fuck them.  We aren't going back.  And we are going to take care of all Americans.  Get on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




These people and their mandates, get on board right, ive surfed waves, the ride doent last long no matter how big the wave is, the liberals are about to hit the beach hard, and they want me along for the ride?

They want me to go to hell in a hand basket and i said no no no!

Calls me an asshole is spanish like i wouldnt notice, all these people have is name calling, i can doit better butt, why bother cause.... "Liberal" is about the worst thing you can call someone imho, next to "Progressive"


----------



## BoycottTheday

IndependntLogic said:


> FOX IS  a Conservative shill just like MSNBC is a Liberal one.



i disagree, msNbc is in the pocket of the Democratic party, makes them part of the government media complex as described by Dr.Savage.

Fox is middle of the road, to "liberal" for me, and thats why i dropped them from my boycott website.

I Put in News Videos from Al Jazeera English instead, figured going back to the 14 century for news was the best i could do at the time.


And their  chicks are hotter than the Lipstick's channel to boot, win win.


----------



## Too Tall

JimH52 said:


> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...



Your crystal ball is broken!  I predict that there will be at least 20 MORE Tea Party members elected in 2012.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Too Tall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crystal ball is broken!  I predict that there will be at least 20 MORE Tea Party members elected in 2012.
Click to expand...


You must be seriously misguided, have you looked at the polls? everything the Teabaggers stand for the majority of Americans are against it. Your crystal ball is made of cheap glass.




> *The biggest drop in the tea party movements favorability came among people who make less than $50,000 a year*. In October, 30 percent in that income group said they had unfavorable views of the tea party. Now, 45 percent say the same.



Read more: Poll: Americans cooling on tea party - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com



Link of evidence provided for support of position.


----------



## BoycottTheday

You even lost wisconsin and you dont see what lies ahead for you?

No cheese for you!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Sure, everybody's loving the Teabbagers and their patriotic spirit, look at the results from the Pew:

Tea Party: Better Known, Less Popular - Pew Research Center




> *The rise in negative views of the Tea Party has occurred largely among political independents* and Democrats. Last March, more independents agreed than disagreed with the Tea Party by a 26%-to-14% margin. Today, as many independents disagree as agree with the Tea Party (27% each); the percentage disagreeing with the Tea Party has risen 13 points.




The votes of the independents is what determines elections primarily. Only the most conservative of Republicans strongly support the Teabaggers.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The votes of the independents is what determines elections primarily.



I disagree, name the last "independent" that won a presidential election?

Dint help McShame one bit.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

BoycottTheday said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The votes of the independents is what determines elections primarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, name the last "independent" that won a presidential election?
> 
> Dint help McShame one bit.
Click to expand...


I said the vote of independents meaning independent voters is what determines elections.


----------



## WillowTree

Did you see Marco Rubio in the debate yesterday? He was magnificant. He basically told the demonRats who were demonizing the Tea Party to shove it!


----------



## BoycottTheday

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I said the vote of independents meaning independent voters is what determines elections.



And you are wrong, the only  "poll" worth its weight in salt is the one taken on election day.

imho polls are used to try to shape opinion, not report it, nice try though


----------



## Bass v 2.0

WillowTree said:


> Did you see Marco Rubio in the debate yesterday? He was magnificant. He basically told the demonRats who were demonizing the Tea Party to shove it!



This is the same Rubio who largely shuns the Teabaggers? Look at those Pew research data, the Tebaggers are unpopular, too bad for you that politicians don't elect themselves.


----------



## Stephanie

Well as we see, the Liberals now have another OBSESSION.

Rush-gone
Beck-gone
Fox News-gone
Palin-gone
Bachman-gone
Republicans-on the back burner for NOW


THE TEA PARTY...Is now the FAULT OF ALL THE ILLS IN THE COUNTRY.
how do we know. Cause the media and the DEMOCRAT party said so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

American People want the government to cut spending
Tea Party wants to cut government spending

America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
Progressives want a poorer, weaker America

That's as simple as it gets


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> Well as we see, the Liberals now have another OBSESSION.
> 
> Rush-gone
> Beck-gone
> Fox News-gone
> Palin-gone
> Bachman-gone
> Republicans-on the back burner for NOW
> 
> 
> THE TEA PARTY...Is now the FAULT OF ALL THE ILLS IN THE COUNTRY.
> how do we know. Cause the media and the DEMOCRAT party said so.



Progressives are bitter and frustrated, clutching their Little Red Book, waiting for the next State sponsored spontaneous Coffee party rally


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets



American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Bass v 2.0 said:


> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.






With all due respect of course.


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Marco Rubio in the debate yesterday? He was magnificant. He basically told the demonRats who were demonizing the Tea Party to shove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same Rubio who largely shuns the Teabaggers? Look at those Pew research data, the Tebaggers are unpopular, too bad for you that politicians don't elect themselves.
Click to expand...


U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio








sorry. it doesn't sound to me as if he shuns them at all.. get a grip


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Tea Party: Better Known, Less Popular - Pew Research Center


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers,* the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
Click to expand...


The American Leecher people are pissed off with the Tea Party.. you so damned affraid your leeching days are over.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Socialism works great until you run out of other peoples money.


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
Click to expand...



good gawd...so wanting to cut back THIS OUT OF CONTROL GOVERNMENT is now called...
extreme

how bout that one folks.


----------



## WillowTree

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd...so wanting to cut back THIS OUT OF CONTROL GOVERNMENT is now called...
> EXTREAM.
> 
> how bout that one folks.
Click to expand...


you are threatening they sugar tits.


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your crystal ball is broken!  I predict that there will be at least 20 MORE Tea Party members elected in 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be seriously misguided, have you looked at the polls? everything the Teabaggers stand for the majority of Americans are against it. Your crystal ball is made of cheap glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The biggest drop in the tea party movements favorability came among people who make less than $50,000 a year*. In October, 30 percent in that income group said they had unfavorable views of the tea party. Now, 45 percent say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Poll: Americans cooling on tea party - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> Link of evidence provided for support of position.
Click to expand...


Why should they.  You would just throw a hissy fit.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

WillowTree said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Marco Rubio in the debate yesterday? He was magnificant. He basically told the demonRats who were demonizing the Tea Party to shove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same Rubio who largely shuns the Teabaggers? Look at those Pew research data, the Tebaggers are unpopular, too bad for you that politicians don't elect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. it doesn't sound to me as if he shuns them at all.. get a grip
Click to expand...


I saw not one mention about the Teabaggers, not one, Rubio doesn't even caucus with the Teabaggers.

Senate Tea Party Caucus holds first meeting without some who had embraced banner

Poor Stephanie. So retarded.


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same Rubio who largely shuns the Teabaggers? Look at those Pew research data, the Tebaggers are unpopular, too bad for you that politicians don't elect themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. it doesn't sound to me as if he shuns them at all.. get a grip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw not one mention about the Teabaggers, not one, Rubio doesn't even caucus with the Teabaggers.
> 
> Senate Tea Party Caucus holds first meeting without some who had embraced banner
> 
> Poor Stephanie. So retarded.
Click to expand...


January 28, 2011  LOL


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same Rubio who largely shuns the Teabaggers? Look at those Pew research data, the Tebaggers are unpopular, too bad for you that politicians don't elect themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. it doesn't sound to me as if he shuns them at all.. get a grip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw not one mention about the Teabaggers, not one, Rubio doesn't even caucus with the Teabaggers.
> 
> Senate Tea Party Caucus holds first meeting without some who had embraced banner
> 
> Poor Stephanie. So retarded.
Click to expand...










You didn't watch it. You are retarded. vewy.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd...so wanting to cut back THIS OUT OF CONTROL GOVERNMENT is now called...
> extreme
> 
> how bout that one folks.
Click to expand...


More rightwing rhetoric and no proof, you're really winning me over Ms Stefanny.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Full-Auto said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. it doesn't sound to me as if he shuns them at all.. get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw not one mention about the Teabaggers, not one, Rubio doesn't even caucus with the Teabaggers.
> 
> Senate Tea Party Caucus holds first meeting without some who had embraced banner
> 
> Poor Stephanie. So retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> January 28, 2011  LOL
Click to expand...


When has Rubio caucused with the Tebaggers?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
Click to expand...


The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.

We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.

Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric


----------



## BoycottTheday

I doubt anyone on this board is going to change teams because of what someone posts tbh.


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw not one mention about the Teabaggers, not one, Rubio doesn't even caucus with the Teabaggers.
> 
> Senate Tea Party Caucus holds first meeting without some who had embraced banner
> 
> Poor Stephanie. So retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 28, 2011  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When has Rubio caucused with the Tebaggers?
Click to expand...


I never once stated he has, I was just pointing out the idiocy of the point you attempted.  I bet you didnt even get it.


Heres a hint.  THEY JUST STARTED. WERE JUST ELECTED.


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd...so wanting to cut back THIS OUT OF CONTROL GOVERNMENT is now called...
> extreme
> 
> how bout that one folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More rightwing rhetoric and no proof, you're really winning me over Ms Stefanny.
Click to expand...


Newsflash you pontificating gasbag, Basshole:

Nobody is ever going to win you over with actual facts or valid logic.

Your mind is already made up.  You are closed-minded.  You are irrational, illogical, stubborn and wrong.

You are also a self-hating partially white man and a self-hating latent homosexual.  But the real problem with you is how illogically you "think" and how firmly rusted-shut your "mind" is.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> American People want the government to cut spending
> Tea Party wants to cut government spending
> 
> America's enemies want a poorer, weaker America
> Progressives want a poorer, weaker America
> 
> That's as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.
> 
> We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.
> 
> *Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric*
Click to expand...


Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Liability said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd...so wanting to cut back THIS OUT OF CONTROL GOVERNMENT is now called...
> extreme
> 
> how bout that one folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rightwing rhetoric and no proof, you're really winning me over Ms Stefanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash you pontificating gasbag, Basshole:
> 
> Nobody is ever going to win you over with actual facts or valid logic.
> 
> Your mind is already made up.  You are closed-minded.  You are irrational, illogical, stubborn and wrong.
> 
> You are also a self-hating partially white man and a self-hating latent homosexual.  But the real problem with you is how illogically you "think" and how firmly rusted-shut your "mind" is.
Click to expand...


Mr Liabilitard, you can personally attack me all you like, data and facts don't lie, rightwing rhetoric does. You all repeat the same extremism and strawmen arguments, you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The Teabaggers in this thread are becoming more desperate, impetuous in their behavior and just plain old mad, they know they cannot argue with facts because they have none to present, so all they will do is throw out extremist rhetoric and hope and pray someone believes them. Its ok.


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightwing rhetoric and no proof, you're really winning me over Ms Stefanny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash you pontificating gasbag, Basshole:
> 
> Nobody is ever going to win you over with actual facts or valid logic.
> 
> Your mind is already made up.  You are closed-minded.  You are irrational, illogical, stubborn and wrong.
> 
> You are also a self-hating partially white man and a self-hating latent homosexual.  But the real problem with you is how illogically you "think" and how firmly rusted-shut your "mind" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Liabilitard, you can personally attack me all you like, data and facts don't lie, rightwing rhetoric does. You all repeat the same extremism and strawmen arguments, you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.
Click to expand...


Data and facts don't lie.  You and your fellow dishonest scumbags do, though.

You still don't even understand the meaning of the term of logic "strawman."  So you should refrain from attempting to bandy it about until you educate yourself, you empty vessel.

If I could win over only the most ignorant and uninformed, you'd be the first one on line.  But the truth is:  you can persuade nobody of anything since you are transparently fraudulent.

Dishonest tools such as you cannot even handle the first major premise in a valid argument.

Fact or fiction, Basshole:  economically speaking, the way the United States has been handling its budget was and is dangerously unsustainable?

Let's see how you handle just that premise.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Bass v 2.0 said:


> , you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.



And thats not name calling?

Pot, kettle, tea time


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.
> 
> We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.
> 
> *Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
Click to expand...


good gawd, one friggen poll and THAT IS ALL FOLKS.
Just how many times can you spew the same shit just in a different way.
I think you post just to see yourself post.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Liability said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash you pontificating gasbag, Basshole:
> 
> Nobody is ever going to win you over with actual facts or valid logic.
> 
> Your mind is already made up.  You are closed-minded.  You are irrational, illogical, stubborn and wrong.
> 
> You are also a self-hating partially white man and a self-hating latent homosexual.  But the real problem with you is how illogically you "think" and how firmly rusted-shut your "mind" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Liabilitard, you can personally attack me all you like, data and facts don't lie, rightwing rhetoric does. You all repeat the same extremism and strawmen arguments, you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Data and facts don't lie.  You and your fellow dishonest scumbags do, though.
> 
> You still don't even understand the meaning of the term of logic "strawman."  So you should refrain from attempting to bandy it about until you educate yourself, you empty vessel.
> 
> If I could win over only the most ignorant and uninformed, you'd be the first one on line.  But the truth is:  you can persuade nobody of anything since you are transparently fraudulent.
> 
> Dishonest tools such as you cannot even handle the first major premise in a valid argument.
> 
> Fact or fiction, Basshole:  economically speaking, the way the United States has been handling its budget was and is dangerously unsustainable?
> 
> Let's see how you handle just that premise.
Click to expand...


I sense your frustration good old chum, stop the projection and post the factual data, you attack with impetuous vile rhetoric, I respond calmly with facts. Look at the tone in your posts, you sound very agitated, kind of like that Allen West guy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American people are pissed off with the Teabaggers, the American people are not lovers of Teabagger extremism. So called progressives don't want a weaker America, don't you damn Teabaggers have anything else to do besides floating extremist rhetoric and strawmen arguments? I can't think of anyone besides America#s enemies that want a weaker and poorer America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.
> 
> We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.
> 
> *Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
Click to expand...


You keep reading all the pool you want, Amos.  

Obama and Progressives are radioactive to Jews, Moderates and taxpayers. Only the Radical lunatic Leftist fringe supports Obama and the Dems and they have the pools to show it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.
> 
> We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.
> 
> *Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good gawd, one friggen poll and THAT IS ALL FOLKS.
> Just how many times can you spew the same shit just in a different way.
> I think you post just to see yourself post.
Click to expand...


There are more polls that indicate similar feelings about the Teabaggers, I posted links to two of them, find me one that indicates positive feeling about the Teabaggers that isn't from a rightwing site.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LMSM is angry at the Tea Party, Amos. We know the LMSM hates us and we don't much care.
> 
> We want to get the government spending under control, and its going to happen.
> 
> *Progressive want every American to be as poor as the poorest as we reject thier failed Class Warfare rhetoric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep reading all the pool you want, Amos.
> 
> Obama and Progressives are radioactive to Jews, Moderates and taxpayers. Only the Radical lunatic Leftist fringe supports Obama and the Dems and they have the pools to show it.
Click to expand...


Why ignore the facts about you and your fellow Teabaggers? They'll be gone next year's cycle and the Teabaggers movement will be gone almost as fast as it rose with no positive accomplishments to show for.


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Liabilitard, you can personally attack me all you like, data and facts don't lie, rightwing rhetoric does. You all repeat the same extremism and strawmen arguments, you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Data and facts don't lie.  You and your fellow dishonest scumbags do, though.
> 
> You still don't even understand the meaning of the term of logic "strawman."  So you should refrain from attempting to bandy it about until you educate yourself, you empty vessel.
> 
> If I could win over only the most ignorant and uninformed, you'd be the first one on line.  But the truth is:  you can persuade nobody of anything since you are transparently fraudulent.
> 
> Dishonest tools such as you cannot even handle the first major premise in a valid argument.
> 
> *Fact or fiction, Basshole:  economically speaking, the way the United States has been handling its budget was and is dangerously unsustainable?*
> 
> Let's see how you handle just that premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense your frustration good old chum, stop the projection and post the factual data, you attack with impetuous vile rhetoric, I respond calmly with facts. Look at the tone in your posts, you sound very agitated, kind of like that Allen West guy.
Click to expand...


No, Basshole.  You don't.  You spew tons of bile.  Try being honest.

Also, you offer an occasional "fact" or factoid, but you offer facts or factoids that are largely irrelevant to the discussion.

And of course, don't imagine that nobody picked up on what you just tried to accomplish.

You ducked a VERY straightforward question.  [As a helpful hint, I highlighted it above!]  One of the most basic and fundamental questions of the entire argument.

We all see you for what you are (i.e., a fraud) so we know why you ducked it.

And you will continue to duck it, too.  Predictably.


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, one friggen poll and THAT IS ALL FOLKS.
> Just how many times can you spew the same shit just in a different way.
> I think you post just to see yourself post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more polls that indicate similar feelings about the Teabaggers, I posted links to two of them, find me one that indicates positive feeling about the Teabaggers that isn't from a rightwing site.
Click to expand...


who gives a shit. The IMPORTANT polls are the ones which show where the Obama and his clown administration... is losing with the American people. We know you all would LIKE to IGNORE that one.


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Teabaggers in this thread are becoming more desperate, impetuous in their behavior and just plain old mad, they know they cannot argue with facts because they have none to present, so all they will do is throw out extremist rhetoric and hope and pray someone believes them. Its ok.



Clear up some confusing terms for us please..


Please post in direct quotes and provide links of "extremist rhetoric" I would like to see it.


----------



## Full-Auto

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, one friggen poll and THAT IS ALL FOLKS.
> Just how many times can you spew the same shit just in a different way.
> I think you post just to see yourself post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more polls that indicate similar feelings about the Teabaggers, I posted links to two of them, find me one that indicates positive feeling about the Teabaggers that isn't from a rightwing site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who gives a shit. The IMPORTANT polls are the ones which show where the Obama and his clown administration... is losing with the American people. We know you all would LIKE to IGNORE that one.
Click to expand...


Speaking of which...................................



Right Direction or Wrong Track - Rasmussen Reports


----------



## Stephanie

WillowTree said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Teabaggers in this thread are becoming more desperate, impetuous in their behavior and just plain old mad, they know they cannot argue with facts because they have none to present, so all they will do is throw out extremist rhetoric and hope and pray someone believes them. Its ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear up some confusing terms for us please..
> 
> 
> Please post in direct quotes and provide links of "extremist rhetoric" I would like to see it.
Click to expand...


Who takes someone serious that goes around calling people, Teabaggers.
The childishness of liberals is something to behold.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, one friggen poll and THAT IS ALL FOLKS.
> Just how many times can you spew the same shit just in a different way.
> I think you post just to see yourself post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more polls that indicate similar feelings about the Teabaggers, I posted links to two of them, find me one that indicates positive feeling about the Teabaggers that isn't from a rightwing site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who gives a shit. The IMPORTANT polls are the ones which show where the Obama and his clown administration... is losing with the American people. We know you all would LIKE to IGNORE that one.
Click to expand...


The Tebaggers aren't gaining anything but you still worship him, why? You should care that your beloved Teabaggers are so unpopular, threat says a lot about their reelection chances.


----------



## BoycottTheday

The funny part is that liberals were the only ones who knew what that term ment when they thought it up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which rightwing pundit did you get that line from?  The results from the Pew Research don't lie, the Teabaggers are highly unpopular especially among independents and moderate Republicans, you're only loved by similar extremists, a minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep reading all the pool you want, Amos.
> 
> Obama and Progressives are radioactive to Jews, Moderates and taxpayers. Only the Radical lunatic Leftist fringe supports Obama and the Dems and they have the pools to show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why ignore the facts about you and your fellow Teabaggers? They'll be gone next year's cycle and the Teabaggers movement will be gone almost as fast as it rose with no positive accomplishments to show for.
Click to expand...


Progressives suck so badly you guys lost the Kennedy seat. You lost a Senate seat in a state where dead and voting Democrats outnumber all living Republicans.

Move to Cuba, Amos


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more polls that indicate similar feelings about the Teabaggers, I posted links to two of them, find me one that indicates positive feeling about the Teabaggers that isn't from a rightwing site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit. The IMPORTANT polls are the ones which show where the Obama and his clown administration... is losing with the American people. We know you all would LIKE to IGNORE that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tebaggers aren't gaining anything but you still worship him, why? You should care that your beloved Teabaggers are so unpopular, threat says a lot about their reelection chances.
Click to expand...


Now you are just a BORE.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bass v 2.0

I rest my case, the retard OP is a lover of a group of people that are highly unpopular with no chance whatsoever of getting reelected.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.



So the thought of liberty scares you that much, does it?  Liberty does require personal responsibility.  I suppose that would scare some.

You have a point though, borrowing 40% of every dollar we spend isn't why interest rates would go up, cutting spending is.  Though you haven't answered the question why our interest rates would go up when our interest payments are $20 billion a month and our tax revenue is $200 billion.  Are you saying Obama would fuck the country on purpose and not pay it?  Or are you saying he will and he's just a liar?


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, he rest his case..

thank goodness he CONVINCED himself...


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I rest my case, the retard OP is a lover of a group of people that are highly unpopular with no chance whatsoever of getting reelected.



Maybe should put that in bold enlarged type.

As it has no basis in fact, except in the wingnut mind.


----------



## kaz

Stephanie said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit. The IMPORTANT polls are the ones which show where the Obama and his clown administration... is losing with the American people. We know you all would LIKE to IGNORE that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tebaggers aren't gaining anything but you still worship him, why? You should care that your beloved Teabaggers are so unpopular, threat says a lot about their reelection chances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just a BORE.
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Click to expand...


We should have some sympathy for the left.  Suddenly they are facing the prospect of taking care of their own retirement, arranging their own medical care, negotiating their own salary and benefits with their own employer, giving their own money to charity and having to actually research companies and products.  Wow, scary.  Their whole gig has been to offload personal responsibility and now there's a credible threat that it's coming back to smack them in the face.  No wonder they're so hostile about this.


----------



## rhodescholar

Rottweiler said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Liberty!  God Bless the Tea Party!  It's such a breath of fresh air to have people in Washington who A.) Actually understand and abide by the US Constitution and B.) Who understand that our representatives have no business bankrupting this nation.
> 
> Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have taken us to the brink of a Greece-like collapse with their childish and reckless spending.  Thank God for the Tea Party!
Click to expand...


And then you read the scumbag filth of the NY Times, who are raging how we should increase taxes significantly and raise the debt ceiling.

They are screeching about the Tea Party repubs, and the GOP over this.  If it pisses them off - its great news indeed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BoycottTheday said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> , you can now only win over the most ignorant and uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> And thats not name calling?  Pot, kettle, tea time
Click to expand...


You talk chit, get called out, then act stupid.  Boycott Bozo, you are stupid.  Get used to it.  We are.


----------



## WillowTree

Not one single quote. not one single link to any "extreme rhetoric" bass the ass has failed.. he's all mouth.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population. 

89% are white. 

71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.

59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.

66% like Sarah Palin. 

30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.

With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.

Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.

Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.

The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.


----------



## blu

Rottweiler said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Liberty!  God Bless the Tea Party!  It's such a breath of fresh air to have people in Washington who A.) Actually understand and abide by the US Constitution and B.) Who understand that our representatives have no business bankrupting this nation.
> 
> *Obama, Pelosi, and Reid h*ave taken us to the brink of a Greece-like collapse with their childish and reckless spending.  Thank God for the Tea Party!
Click to expand...


and this is how I know you are a partisan hack


----------



## rdean

Considering it's morons like Joe Walsh, Mr. Family Values, who owes his wife over a hundred thousand dollars in child support, who is one of the most popular members of the Tea Birther Party, are their destructive polices any wonder.  Hey Republicans, welcome to your "leaders".


----------



## Truthmatters

After this stunt the tea party will have a hell of a time getting big money donations.

You little experiment is killing its self.

You were created with big money donors and now you have risked their bottom lines by threatening to distroy the American economy.

They wont like that much in the future.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.



But.62 to 66% of Americans do not want the debt ceiling increased. ( start with CNN polling )

That same number blame the president for things getting worse.


Have a nice day!


----------



## Lovebears65

I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!

 But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The frustrated Teabaggers are now doing there typical "smear the left but ignore our own poop" campaign, its all out of frustration, The Bass understands.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

rhodescholar said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Liberty!  God Bless the Tea Party!  It's such a breath of fresh air to have people in Washington who A.) Actually understand and abide by the US Constitution and B.) Who understand that our representatives have no business bankrupting this nation.
> 
> Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have taken us to the brink of a Greece-like collapse with their childish and reckless spending.  Thank God for the Tea Party!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then you read the scumbag filth of the NY Times, who are raging how we should increase taxes significantly and raise the debt ceiling.
> 
> They are screeching about the Tea Party repubs, and the GOP over this.  If it pisses them off - its great news indeed.
Click to expand...


In case you're not keeping up with the news, their little stunt failed, now they have no choice but to do the opposite of what you're praising them for, *COMPROMISE.*


----------



## Liability

LOL!

As I correctly, sagely and easily predicted, the BASSHOLE will continue to duck the most fundamental of questions.

Honesty and integrity would only get in the way of his silly propaganda efforts.

Since the HIGHLIGHTING effort in post 613, he has continued to DUCK!

Check it out:  *http://www.usmessageboard.com/3935978-post613.html*

The Basshole will *not* step up to the plate!

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaall for Super-Chicken!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKss2pBYQ6Y]&#x202a;The Super Chicken Cartoon Theme Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.




Great news Jake, we want to help you! I talked with a few news outlets and they think you have an interesting story and want you to go public with your views on and action against the Tea Party.

What Republican Committee are you a member of? I need to give them your contact information.


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Jake, we want to help you! I talked with a few news outlets and they think you have an interesting story and want you to go public with your views on and action against the Tea Party.
> 
> *What Republican Committee are you a member of? I need to give them your contact information.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Full-Auto

Lovebears65 said:


> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!


----------



## kaz

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.



Small government is RACIST.  The race card is your favorite in your deck isn't it?


----------



## kaz

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The frustrated Teabaggers are now doing there typical "smear the left but ignore our own poop" campaign, its all out of frustration, The Bass understands.



Wow, the spin in that one made you dizzy.  You may want to sit down a second.

The left is losing, they're the frustrated ones, they have the "poop" of the economy they created and they're going full throttle after the teabaggers.  Actually my friend, teabag supporters like me are thrilled that finally they are stopping the Republican sellouts from caving like they always do to the onslaught of the left and your military wing, the liberal media.  This is a great time.  It's you who's frustrated, and your posts say so.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.


----------



## WillowTree

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.



did you post the quotes and their links? You izz a fail.


----------



## BoycottTheday

The ideal two party system would be the liberal republicans vs the teapartyers imho.

the Democrats have become an extremist fringe group of malcontents.


----------



## Full-Auto

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.



Now that was funny.

The you said so, was so authoritative.

LMAO


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.



Sure, Alfalfa, sure


----------



## burntup2

hey guys look. Sen Coburn was on the right track yesterday. i been watching C-span a lot. look if a person would just come up and say, look we have put our self in a bad bind. we have defended our country to the extent that we over spent. secondly we have been spending way too much on ENTITLEMENTS and we have to back off a bit. the office budget for each congressman will be cut by 50% the people must understand that the government is for protecting us not supporting us. if they come out and say things like penguin and squid studies are going to have to stop for a while. the things that are not a must has to be cut. the medicare, medicaid and ss will have to cut back over time. we all work and have to live within our means and put up for our retirement. we must stop having 5 kids when we cant afford the first. we must not buy a 500G home when we make a salary that says 200G home. if we make stupid choices the government cant bail you out anymore. we must not ask the top few americans that have worked and made their money to pay more than me. the solution is a simple flat tax that way we all pay the same %. taxes will have to rise at some point and the government must agree that its too big. i mean they have a vote to require senators to come to the floor where are they? that crap cost money. when there presenting a bill all should be there. these long nights and long weekends cost too much money. the american people should really be pissed and demand they start handling business. no one should be there more than two terms why do we vote the same people in each time? look if we had just two from each state there one in one house one in the other and then they might be just enough to make decisions, i cant see paying to do the crap they do. look be honest with us the american people tell us jut how bd we really are and how we got to fix it. no politics just true words and true actions. the american people will accept the challenge if we are told the truth. we have been lied to so long but make no mistake the republicans done as much or more to put us here than the democrats its time to get serious and truthful. we must stop being the worlds police, if a country wants or needs to be liberated its gonna cost you wether oil, gold, silver what ever you got. we cant do it for free. we cant keep buying "MADE IN CHINA" but our politicians must say these things. its time we start producing here in USA and we must all realize that we all can not be the boss but what ever take pride in it. close our boarders for two years. charge the illegals for medical services, charge them for things like everyone else. Americans will have to work for less money and things will come down the prices of goods will come down. The american people must take the initiative to make it happen the people in washington are not going to get their hands Dirty. WE MUST START THINKING FOR OURSELVES!!!!!


----------



## kaz

burntup2 said:


> hey guys look. Sen Coburn was on the right track yesterday. i been watching C-span a lot. look if a person would just come up and say, look we have put our self in a bad bind. we have defended our country to the extent that we over spent. secondly we have been spending way too much on ENTITLEMENTS and we have to back off a bit. the office budget for each congressman will be cut by 50% the people must understand that the government is for protecting us not supporting us. if they come out and say things like penguin and squid studies are going to have to stop for a while. the things that are not a must has to be cut. the medicare, medicaid and ss will have to cut back over time. we all work and have to live within our means and put up for our retirement. we must stop having 5 kids when we cant afford the first. we must not buy a 500G home when we make a salary that says 200G home. if we make stupid choices the government cant bail you out anymore. we must not ask the top few americans that have worked and made their money to pay more than me. the solution is a simple flat tax that way we all pay the same %. taxes will have to rise at some point and the government must agree that its too big. i mean they have a vote to require senators to come to the floor where are they? that crap cost money. when there presenting a bill all should be there. these long nights and long weekends cost too much money. the american people should really be pissed and demand they start handling business. no one should be there more than two terms why do we vote the same people in each time? look if we had just two from each state there one in one house one in the other and then they might be just enough to make decisions, i cant see paying to do the crap they do. look be honest with us the american people tell us jut how bd we really are and how we got to fix it. no politics just true words and true actions. the american people will accept the challenge if we are told the truth. we have been lied to so long but make no mistake the republicans done as much or more to put us here than the democrats its time to get serious and truthful. we must stop being the worlds police, if a country wants or needs to be liberated its gonna cost you wether oil, gold, silver what ever you got. we cant do it for free. we cant keep buying "MADE IN CHINA" but our politicians must say these things. its time we start producing here in USA and we must all realize that we all can not be the boss but what ever take pride in it. close our boarders for two years. charge the illegals for medical services, charge them for things like everyone else. Americans will have to work for less money and things will come down the prices of goods will come down. The american people must take the initiative to make it happen the people in washington are not going to get their hands Dirty. WE MUST START THINKING FOR OURSELVES!!!!!



No one's going to read this.  Have you heard of paragraphs?


----------



## burntup2

YES I HAVE, if i was writing a formal letter i would use proper grammar. you may learn something if you read it.
thats why our country is in the shape its in rather than listening to the point and realizing what is being said we immediately want to start popping off. correcting someone so we can feel smart! why don't you take it correct it so maybe everyone reads it.


----------



## Liability

burntup2 said:


> YES I HAVE, if i was writing a formal letter i would use proper grammar. you may learn something if you read it.
> thats why our country is in the shape its in rather than listening to the point and realizing what is being said we immediately want to start popping off. correcting someone so we can feel smart! why don't you take it correct it so maybe everyone reads it.



Kaz actually has a point.  It may be slightly overstated.  SOME people might read a post coming in that form.

But I seriously doubt that most folks here would bother.

A little formatting.  Some editing.  Proper punctuation.  These things make it just a little bit easier for the members of this Board to read a post.  

If you have something you consider worthy of saying in the first place, why not take the couple of extra moments that might enhance the prospect that people will read it?


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.



In other words (i.e., honestly) the Basshole is conceding that he doesn't have the moxie to argue things validly, intelligently or factually.

What a pussy.


----------



## BDBoop

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.



Your mouth to God's ear.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Liability said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words (i.e., honestly) the Basshole is conceding that he doesn't have the moxie to argue things validly, intelligently or factually.
> 
> What a pussy.
Click to expand...


Keep name calling because you monkeys really think that the party who can shout the most derisive rhetoric is the one that wins even if their policies fail and they've accomplished nothing, that's why the Glenn Becks and Michelle Bachmanns will always appeal to retards like you.


----------



## BDBoop

Lovebears65 said:


> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but* the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!*
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!



Actually, no. That footage was faked by Faux.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOqBpsh94xQ]&#x202a;FOX Uses Out-of-Town Footage To Depict Out-of-Control Union Violence&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## burntup2

Thank you for the corrective criticism.                  

It is always a good thing. 

I am very passionate regarding the subject i wrote about. the facts are there, the truth is there.

We must stop automatically finding the wrong. My grandfather didn't talk correct, nor the other people who taught me respect and how to prioritize things. i knew his language and words were not correct but the lesson he was trying to deliver was way more important than me correcting him.


----------



## BDBoop

burntup2 said:


> Thank you for the corrective criticism.
> 
> It is always a good thing.
> 
> I am very passionate regarding the subject i wrote about. the facts are there, the truth is there.
> 
> We must stop automatically finding the wrong. My grandfather didn't talk correct, nor the other people who taught me respect and how to prioritize things. i knew his language and words were not correct but the lesson he was trying to deliver was way more important than me correcting him.



Some people may not put it so kindly, but I literally can't read long paragraphs. I get overwhelmed, and stop reading. I'd make a lousy editor.


----------



## burntup2

i guess patients is a real virtue. i was burned over 95% of my body, i have spent the last few years learning and watching the c-spans and the politics of America. i have had to learn patients and

 i have sat and read page after page or medical records that were single spaced and no paragraphs for pages, but i had to learn and live what i learned. I surly didn't stop reading or show that doctor disrespect. i can argue the facts, debate the reasons, and have the intelligence to think for myself and accomplish the things i need to.

This is why im so passionate and think our you people need to slow down take the time to read, listen and learn. our society teaches to go as fast as you can, one line comments, abbreviations for every word. things will slow back down soon and the younger generations will then learn they will have to depend on the ones they now like to correct or laugh at.


----------



## BDBoop

burntup2 said:


> i guess patients is a real virtue. i was burned over 95% of my body, i have spent the last few years learning and watching the c-spans and the politics of America. i have had to learn patients and
> 
> i have sat and read page after page or medical records that were single spaced and no paragraphs for pages, but i had to learn and live what i learned. I surly didn't stop reading or show that doctor disrespect. i can argue the facts, debate the reasons, and have the intelligence to think for myself and accomplish the things i need to.
> 
> This is why im so passionate and think our you people need to slow down take the time to read, listen and learn. our society teaches to go as fast as you can, one line comments, abbreviations for every word. things will slow back down soon and the younger generations will then learn they will have to depend on the ones they now like to correct or laugh at.



Sir? I didn't insult you. I explained my issues, and you attacked me for my issues. You might want to check yourself before you start throwing stones.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth to God's ear.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

BDBoop said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but* the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!*
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. That footage was faked by Faux.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOqBpsh94xQ]&#x202a;FOX Uses Out-of-Town Footage To Depict Out-of-Control Union Violence&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Tell that to Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## IndependntLogic

CrusaderFrank said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So okay, I'll try again. The last time I DARED to ask this, some nutjob got pissed off and started slinging the usual petty insults (insecure about your party much?). Maybe, just maybe there is a Tea Partier here who would like to take a crack at a civil discussion?
> 
> I'd like some perspective from Tea Partiers here because I see so much that is conflicting.
> 
> Rather than the usual bumper sticker slogans and such, can someone give me very specific feedback on issues e.g. "We would overturn Roe v. Wade and make ALL abortion illegal under any circumstances." or "We would overturn the CRA of '64" or "We would eliminate Social Security and Medicare altogether" or whatever. The spectrum of what you guys want runs wide, depending on to whom the question is posed.
> 
> I mean "Less taxes!" and "No socialism!" or the usual stuff about "statist", "oppression" etc... just doesn't give much in the way of intellectual appeal to those of us who are curious but not members of the club.
> So if you wouldn't mind, get specific! Let's hear exactly how you would fix our country! Who do you think best embodies the TP Ideals? Paul? Bachmann? Palin? Beck? Seriously, I have no clue about you guys and am not one to just instantly label millions of people I don't know, without giving them the chance to speak for themselves.
> And no, I am not interested in The LibDems who want to tell me TP's are "X". Heard plenty of that already. Looking for 1st hand views, thanks.
> What say you Tea Partiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



*If you like it--then JOIN it.*  It's not business as usual in Washington D.C.--and the TEA PARTY in this country deserves ALL THE CREDIT.

The tea party--has held to what they campaigned on.  Cutting the debt--cutting the spending-working toward a smaller government---and are holding *EVERYONE'S* feet to the fire.  They have made enemies in both the republican and democrat party.

In fact John McCain--_unknowingly--and certainly not intended-_-gave the Tea Party in this country the *best compliment ever*--by referring to them as HOBBITS--who came up from middle earth to defeat Mordor--  Everyone knows that the only people who can be trusted with the ring--aka the national treasury are Hobbits.


----------



## Liability

*DEFEAT "MORDOR on the Potomac!"*

(that line courtesy of a very conservative radio personality, Mike Church)


----------



## Liability

IndependntLogic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> So okay, I'll try again. The last time I DARED to ask this, some nutjob got pissed off and started slinging the usual petty insults (insecure about your party much?). Maybe, just maybe there is a Tea Partier here who would like to take a crack at a civil discussion?
> 
> I'd like some perspective from Tea Partiers here because I see so much that is conflicting.
> 
> Rather than the usual bumper sticker slogans and such, can someone give me very specific feedback on issues e.g. "We would overturn Roe v. Wade and make ALL abortion illegal under any circumstances." or "We would overturn the CRA of '64" or "We would eliminate Social Security and Medicare altogether" or whatever. The spectrum of what you guys want runs wide, depending on to whom the question is posed.
> 
> I mean "Less taxes!" and "No socialism!" or the usual stuff about "statist", "oppression" etc... just doesn't give much in the way of intellectual appeal to those of us who are curious but not members of the club.
> So if you wouldn't mind, get specific! Let's hear exactly how you would fix our country! Who do you think best embodies the TP Ideals? Paul? Bachmann? Palin? Beck? Seriously, I have no clue about you guys and am not one to just instantly label millions of people I don't know, without giving them the chance to speak for themselves.
> And no, I am not interested in The LibDems who want to tell me TP's are "X". Heard plenty of that already. Looking for 1st hand views, thanks.
> What say you Tea Partiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you seek "civil discussion," it might behoove you to be less overtly hypocritical, stupid.
> 
> The notion of a LIMITED GOVERNMENT of ENUMERATED POWERS is hardly in need of boatloads of ADDITIONAL "clarification."  That job was completed, in large measure, back in the late 1780s.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## IndependntLogic

Liability said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you seek "civil discussion," it might behoove you to be less overtly hypocritical, stupid.
> 
> The notion of a LIMITED GOVERNMENT of ENUMERATED POWERS is hardly in need of boatloads of ADDITIONAL "clarification."  That job was completed, in large measure, back in the late 1780s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you sling the petty insults without return.
> 
> So in what way was I hypocritical?
> 
> Is this the sum and substance of what your party has to offer? Anyone not already a member or asking for details is stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IndependntLogic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> So okay, I'll try again. The last time I DARED to ask this, some nutjob got pissed off and started slinging the usual petty insults (insecure about your party much?). Maybe, just maybe there is a Tea Partier here who would like to take a crack at a civil discussion?
> 
> I'd like some perspective from Tea Partiers here because I see so much that is conflicting.
> 
> Rather than the usual bumper sticker slogans and such, can someone give me very specific feedback on issues e.g. "We would overturn Roe v. Wade and make ALL abortion illegal under any circumstances." or "We would overturn the CRA of '64" or "We would eliminate Social Security and Medicare altogether" or whatever. The spectrum of what you guys want runs wide, depending on to whom the question is posed.
> 
> I mean "Less taxes!" and "No socialism!" or the usual stuff about "statist", "oppression" etc... just doesn't give much in the way of intellectual appeal to those of us who are curious but not members of the club.
> So if you wouldn't mind, get specific! Let's hear exactly how you would fix our country! Who do you think best embodies the TP Ideals? Paul? Bachmann? Palin? Beck? Seriously, I have no clue about you guys and am not one to just instantly label millions of people I don't know, without giving them the chance to speak for themselves.
> And no, I am not interested in The LibDems who want to tell me TP's are "X". Heard plenty of that already. Looking for 1st hand views, thanks.
> What say you Tea Partiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Simple ones to start
> 
> Eliminate all Federal Department that duplicate State functions, especially Education
> 
> Eliminate all governmental involvement in real estate finance (FHA and all GSE's)
> 
> Privatize Social Security
> 
> Voucherize Medicare
> 
> Photo ID for Voting and must also pass basic citizenship test and have at least a passing knowledge of the Constitution to be able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Nick

oreo said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you like it--then JOIN it.*  It's not business as usual in Washington D.C.--and the TEA PARTY in this country deserves ALL THE CREDIT.
> 
> The tea party--has held to what they campaigned on.  Cutting the debt--cutting the spending-working toward a smaller government---and are holding *EVERYONE'S* feet to the fire.  They have made enemies in both the republican and democrat party.
> 
> In fact John McCain--_unknowingly--and certainly not intended-_-gave the Tea Party in this country the *best compliment ever*--by referring to them as HOBBITS--who came up from middle earth to defeat Mordor--  Everyone knows that the only people who can be trusted with the ring--aka the national treasury are Hobbits.
Click to expand...


Thats because our word and our philosophy means a lot to us.

Us libertarians really do care about the health of this nation....  Without question any one of us defend the Bill of Rights to the death.

We don't live for ourselves we live for our children, and we want our children to have individual liberties as our founding documents grant us.

Its every Americans duty to defend our civil rights and make sure the government never achieves the power to circumvent our liberties.


----------



## oreo

Mr.Nick said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you like it--then JOIN it.*  It's not business as usual in Washington D.C.--and the TEA PARTY in this country deserves ALL THE CREDIT.
> 
> The tea party--has held to what they campaigned on.  Cutting the debt--cutting the spending-working toward a smaller government---and are holding *EVERYONE'S* feet to the fire.  They have made enemies in both the republican and democrat party.
> 
> In fact John McCain--_unknowingly--and certainly not intended-_-gave the Tea Party in this country the *best compliment ever*--by referring to them as HOBBITS--who came up from middle earth to defeat Mordor--  Everyone knows that the only people who can be trusted with the ring--aka the national treasury are Hobbits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because our word and our philosophy means a lot to us.
> 
> Us libertarians really do care about the health of this nation....  Without question any one of us defend the Bill of Rights to the death.
> 
> We don't live for ourselves we live for our children, and we want our children to have individual liberties as our founding documents grant us.
> 
> Its every Americans duty to defend our civil rights and make sure the government never achieves the power to circumvent our liberties.
Click to expand...


DITTO--I do not know what it is about liberals-- that for them-- is so hard to understand about the Tea Party.

The Tea Party's PRIMARY NUMBER ONE CONCERN is this country--and stopping the abusive ever expanding growth of the Federal government and it's spending.  We do not want to pass this debt onto our kids and grandchildren.  We want a smaller less intrusive Federal Government in our lives.

What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## KissMy

The Gingrich government shutdown ended when Clinton agreed to submit a CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.


----------



## oreo

KissMy said:


> The Gingrich government shutdown ended when Clinton agreed to submit a CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.




Now--Now--don't give a liberal any FACTS here---  Remember it's always liberals that proclaim that Clinton balanced the budget--and conveniently forget that Newt Gingrich--had to drag Clinton--kicking and screaming to get to that balanced budget.


----------



## Mr.Nick

oreo said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you like it--then JOIN it.*  It's not business as usual in Washington D.C.--and the TEA PARTY in this country deserves ALL THE CREDIT.
> 
> The tea party--has held to what they campaigned on.  Cutting the debt--cutting the spending-working toward a smaller government---and are holding *EVERYONE'S* feet to the fire.  They have made enemies in both the republican and democrat party.
> 
> In fact John McCain--_unknowingly--and certainly not intended-_-gave the Tea Party in this country the *best compliment ever*--by referring to them as HOBBITS--who came up from middle earth to defeat Mordor--  Everyone knows that the only people who can be trusted with the ring--aka the national treasury are Hobbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because our word and our philosophy means a lot to us.
> 
> Us libertarians really do care about the health of this nation....  Without question any one of us defend the Bill of Rights to the death.
> 
> We don't live for ourselves we live for our children, and we want our children to have individual liberties as our founding documents grant us.
> 
> Its every Americans duty to defend our civil rights and make sure the government never achieves the power to circumvent our liberties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DITTO--I do not know what it is about liberals-- that for them-- is so hard to understand about the Tea Party.
> 
> The Tea Party's PRIMARY NUMBER ONE CONCERN is this country--and stopping the abusive ever expanding growth of the Federal government and it's spending.  We do not want to pass this debt onto our kids and grandchildren.  We want a smaller less intrusive Federal Government in our lives.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that?
Click to expand...


It's nice to see a brother who gets it - its a breath of fresh air.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

KissMy said:


> The Gingrich government shutdown ended when Clinton agreed to submit a CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.



Republican Congress = Clinton Surpluses

So they're properly Gingrich surpluses


----------



## IndependntLogic

CrusaderFrank said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Simple ones to start
> 
> Eliminate all Federal Department that duplicate State functions, especially Education
> 
> Eliminate all governmental involvement in real estate finance (FHA and all GSE's)
> 
> Privatize Social Security
> 
> Voucherize Medicare
> 
> Photo ID for Voting and must also pass basic citizenship test and have at least a passing knowledge of the Constitution to be able to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> So if you don't mind, some follow-up questions and commentary.
> 
> Let's say you eliminated the USDA for example. California is already broke. You want them to fund an agency to make sure my all-important avocados never come tainted? How would that work? What if they didn't have the funds to do it? We all just cross our fingers and hope we don't get salmonella or something?
> 
> Maybe you could also comment on agencies I've heard some TP's say they'd eliminate and others not.
> 
> CIA
> FBI
> DHS (I'd drop this one in a heartbeat)
> NSA
> DIA
> US Marshals
> EPA
> FDA
> NRC
> NSTB
> FAA
> 
> So I think FreddyMac and Fannie Mae are disasters so okay. FHA? Hmm.
> 
> SS. Would you phase it out or what? What about the people who have already paid into it and will be collecting within X years? Refund their money? What?
> 
> Photo ID & citizenship are fine but a Voting Test? What if someone just isn't very bright? Or dyslexic or something. Only smart people get a say?
> 
> Again thanks. You're the first person here who has replied to simple questions about the TP with something other than the intellectual equivalent of "You're a poopy-head!".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IndependntLogic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> So if you don't mind, some follow-up questions and commentary.
> 
> Let's say you eliminated the USDA for example. California is already broke. You want them to fund an agency to make sure my all-important avocados never come tainted? How would that work? What if they didn't have the funds to do it? We all just cross our fingers and hope we don't get salmonella or something?
> 
> Maybe you could also comment on agencies I've heard some TP's say they'd eliminate and others not.
> 
> CIA
> FBI
> DHS (I'd drop this one in a heartbeat)
> NSA
> DIA
> US Marshals
> EPA
> FDA
> NRC
> NSTB
> FAA
> 
> So I think FreddyMac and Fannie Mae are disasters so okay. FHA? Hmm.
> 
> SS. Would you phase it out or what? What about the people who have already paid into it and will be collecting within X years? Refund their money? What?
> 
> Photo ID & citizenship are fine but a Voting Test? What if someone just isn't very bright? Or dyslexic or something. Only smart people get a say?
> 
> Again thanks. You're the first person here who has replied to simple questions about the TP with something other than the intellectual equivalent of "You're a poopy-head!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely confidence that without the USDA, my grocer can pick avocados without that won't poison me to death
> 
> Sure I'd ask to terminate all of those agencies but settle for just Education for now
> 
> FHA? Check a calendar, its not 1933 anymore, I think banks and borrowers can figure out how to finance a mortgage without the government.
> 
> Social Security. Id offer anything from partial privitaziation to offering one-time payout where in exchange for a cash payment today, the individual gives up all claims to any future benefits
> 
> Yes voting test for certain. If someone is not very bright, like many of the Lib posters here, too bad, they should not get to cancel the vote of people who actually understand the Constitution. Only people, even current US citizens, who can pass a citizenship test (75% of the Denm base, including the non-living would fail)  should vote. No more right of return for American Palestinians aka: Progressives
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Bass has won, I consider this matter closed, the facts the Bass posted were not refuted.



The only thing you won is the long winded gasbag full of shit award.

Way to go, lets all give the Ass, I mean the Bass a hand...


----------



## IndependntLogic

CrusaderFrank said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely confidence that without the USDA, my grocer can pick avocados without that won't poison me to death
> 
> *I don't. In the last year, we've had tainted lettuce, tomatoes, avocadoes, spinach, milk and more. Most of it was caught by the USDA within a few days of distribution and NONE of it was stopped by farmers or grocers.
> I've lived in countries where "the market" was in charge of making sure this sort of thing didn't happen or if it did, it was stopped quickly. No thanks. The idea of NO ONE watching for this sort of thing, would not be something I would ever support. I think the overwhelming majority of Americans would agree with me. So I would respectfully disagree with you on this one - and probably with other agencies as well.*
> 
> Sure I'd ask to terminate all of those agencies but settle for just Education for now
> 
> FHA? Check a calendar, its not 1933 anymore, I think banks and borrowers can figure out how to finance a mortgage without the government.
> 
> Social Security. Id offer anything from partial privitaziation to offering one-time payout where in exchange for a cash payment today, the individual gives up all claims to any future benefits
> 
> *This actually sounds reasonable to me. It seems like that balloon is destined to burst eventually.*
> 
> Yes voting test for certain. If someone is not very bright, like many of the Lib posters here, too bad, they should not get to cancel the vote of people who actually understand the Constitution. Only people, even current US citizens, who can pass a citizenship test (75% of the Denm base, including the non-living would fail)  should vote. No more right of return for American Palestinians aka: Progressives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Okay, all jabs at your political polar opposites aside, this would be another area in which I simply couldn't concur.
> And btw, I've met as many Conservs who couldn't be called "dumb as a rock" because that would be an insult to rocks, as I have Libs.
> But I'm quickly realizing that the tendency to viciously attack 40% of the country is kinda the communique' du jour here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

From Twitter, my sentiments exactly.



> Next time I get fucked like that, I want a nice meal, a kiss, foreplay, it can't be all about #teaparty needs. We all have needs, give/take


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> From Twitter, my sentiments exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I get fucked like that, I want a nice meal, a kiss, foreplay, it can't be all about #teaparty needs. We all have needs, give/take
Click to expand...


Palin is right: Obama should woman up!


----------



## JakeStarkey

BoycottTheday said:


> The ideal two party system would be the liberal republicans vs the teapartyers imho.
> 
> the Democrats have become an extremist fringe group of malcontents.



The Tea Party is extremist, not mainstream.


----------



## Shiiro601229

CrusaderFrank said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely confidence that without the USDA, my grocer can pick avocados without that won't poison me to death
> 
> Sure I'd ask to terminate all of those agencies but settle for just Education for now
> 
> FHA? Check a calendar, its not 1933 anymore, I think banks and borrowers can figure out how to finance a mortgage without the government.
> 
> Social Security. Id offer anything from partial privitaziation to offering one-time payout where in exchange for a cash payment today, the individual gives up all claims to any future benefits
> 
> Yes voting test for certain. If someone is not very bright, like many of the Lib posters here, too bad, they should not get to cancel the vote of people who actually understand the Constitution. Only people, even current US citizens, who can pass a citizenship test (75% of the Denm base, including the non-living would fail)  should vote. No more right of return for American Palestinians aka: Progressives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you understand the Constitution so well, I assume you're a Constitutional lawyer, or professor, or judge, right? If not, don't claim to understand shit. People who claim to know or understand more than others about complex issues are the least intelligent, most contemptible, most throughly worthless people the world has to offer. Tell me you're a lawyer, judge, or professor, and you're just being stupid, please. I beg of you. If not... Well, I can't say I have much hope for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lovebears65

BDBoop said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but* the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!*
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. That footage was faked by Faux.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOqBpsh94xQ]&#x202a;FOX Uses Out-of-Town Footage To Depict Out-of-Control Union Violence&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

  I suppose you think MSNBC is a reliable source. I would trust Fox news to them any day.


----------



## Lovebears65

JakeStarkey said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideal two party system would be the liberal republicans vs the teapartyers imho.
> 
> the Democrats have become an extremist fringe group of malcontents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is extremist, not mainstream.
Click to expand...

Why do you call them extremist. Because they want the congress to stop the spending. I call that responsible . Most people in the tea party are concerned citizens who want America to be what it was founded on. Lower taxes , less government. Of course you are probably getting your information from the main stream media!!!


----------



## Shiiro601229

Lovebears65 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideal two party system would be the liberal republicans vs the teapartyers imho.
> 
> the Democrats have become an extremist fringe group of malcontents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is extremist, not mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you call them extremist. Because they want the congress to stop the spending. I call that responsible . Most people in the tea party are concerned citizens who want America to be what it was founded on. Lower taxes , less government. Of course you are probably getting your information from the main stream media!!!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say the idea was less government or lower taxes. 

1. The colonies weren't really upset by the fact that the taxes were taxes. It was more the fact that they had no say as to in what way they were taxed. (aka taxation without representation)
2. The US government is almost a mirror image of what the British government is. Courts, Executive (monarch, more Prime Minister now), and a Legislative body with an upper house and a lower house. It was set up in no way smaller, but really almost exactly the same size.
3. Understand your history a bit more. 
4. Tea Party = Extremist (no questions asked)


----------



## Meister

Shiiro601229 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is extremist, not mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call them extremist. Because they want the congress to stop the spending. I call that responsible . Most people in the tea party are concerned citizens who want America to be what it was founded on. Lower taxes , less government. Of course you are probably getting your information from the main stream media!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say the idea was less government or lower taxes.
> 
> 1. The colonies weren't really upset by the fact that the taxes were taxes. It was more the fact that they had no say as to in what way they were taxed. (aka taxation without representation)
> 2. The US government is almost a mirror image of what the British government is. Courts, Executive (monarch, more Prime Minister now), and a Legislative body with an upper house and a lower house. It was set up in no way smaller, but really almost exactly the same size.
> 3. Understand your history a bit more.
> 4. Tea Party = Extremist (no questions asked)
Click to expand...


Tea Party is extremist by today's political point of view. Two hundred years ago....not so much.


----------



## BoycottTheday

What are the words you use anyways like extreme, you pervert their meanings, thats why the time for debate is over as the Oman has already said.

What were Orwell's words?



*perversion of language is the first step on the dark road to authoritarianism*

Fine, im extreme i can live with that and would support this, just wait to the executive orders are on the other foot.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVNoClu0h9M]&#x202a;Barry Goldwater: "Extremism in the defense of liberty..."&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideal two party system would be the liberal republicans vs the teapartyers imho.
> 
> the Democrats have become an extremist fringe group of malcontents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is extremist, not mainstream.
Click to expand...


ok Jakey, if YOU say so..

Everybody is a "extremist" if they don't buy into your alls liberal views.


----------



## JakeStarkey

18% of the nation on the right is not mainstream by any sane definition.


----------



## BoycottTheday

You forgot that the right is not known for public demonstrations and that number you cite isnt representative of the numbers that truly oppose you.

Carry on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> 18% of the nation on the right is not mainstream by any sane definition.



Jake, you should go public and let people know what you're doing to smash the Tea Party.

Seriously


----------



## alaphiah

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



On Sunday July 31, 2011, president Barry Hussein Soetoro announced that Congress has come to terms preventing the United States from defaulting on its debts. Although Congress hasnt voted on anything yet the president, it seems, couldnt wait to rush to the podium with the good news. (see 4:13min video) Read more...  Google :Creating Orwellian Worldview


----------



## JakeStarkey

The numbers support center and right of center.  The numbers are oppose the far right, the Tea Party, libertarianism, and corporatist fascism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

alaphiah said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday July 31, 2011, president Barry Hussein Soetoro announced that Congress has come to terms preventing the United States from defaulting on its debts. Although Congress hasnt voted on anything yet the president, it seems, couldnt wait to rush to the podium with the good news. (see 4:13min video) Read more...  Google :Creating Orwellian Worldview
Click to expand...


The president is the president, constitutionally and electorally selected by a knowing majority of citizens.  You, on the other hand, are mere internet shittenpuppy with an reactionary far right agenda of anti-Americanism.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Imaginary numbers imho, care to make up more, like how rich you are again?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your opinion, as has been demonstrated regularly and without error, does not matter because it is false.


----------



## BoycottTheday

And your opinion is plated in gold cause you are so rich.


----------



## Jarhead

JakeStarkey said:


> The numbers support center and right of center.  The numbers are oppose the far right, the Tea Party, libertarianism, and corporatist fascism.



Perhaps...

But then again, if the numbers are center and right of center then they oppose left and far left.....using your logic.


----------



## P@triot

Jarhead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers support center and right of center.  The numbers are oppose the far right, the Tea Party, libertarianism, and corporatist fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> But then again, if the numbers are center and right of center then they oppose left and far left.....using your logic.
Click to expand...


Little Jakey has no logic.  If he did, he wouldn't attack rationale, reasonable, center of the spectrum policies.  Little Jakey is another radical left-wing Marxist/Socialist/Communist nut who wants to trade his freedom to the government for poverty levels of money, food, housing, and healthcare.  Little Jakey should move to Cuba so the rest of us can get America moving again.  It's people like little Jakey who have crippled this nation with Socialist regulation, waste, and debt.


----------



## Oddball

Rottweiler said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers support center and right of center.  The numbers are oppose the far right, the Tea Party, libertarianism, and corporatist fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> But then again, if the numbers are center and right of center then they oppose left and far left.....using your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little Jakey has no logic.  If he did, he wouldn't attack rationale, reasonable, center of the spectrum policies.  Little Jakey is another radical left-wing Marxist/Socialist/Communist nut who wants to trade his freedom to the government for poverty levels of money, food, housing, and healthcare.  Little Jakey should move to Cuba so the rest of us can get America moving again.  It's people like little Jakey who have crippled this nation with Socialist regulation, waste, and debt.
Click to expand...

No, no, no!

Jake the Fake is a "centrist" republican!!!..Just ask him!!


----------



## Flaylo

The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.


----------



## Flaylo

Oddball said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> But then again, if the numbers are center and right of center then they oppose left and far left.....using your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Jakey has no logic.  If he did, he wouldn't attack rationale, reasonable, center of the spectrum policies.  Little Jakey is another radical left-wing Marxist/Socialist/Communist nut who wants to trade his freedom to the government for poverty levels of money, food, housing, and healthcare.  Little Jakey should move to Cuba so the rest of us can get America moving again.  It's people like little Jakey who have crippled this nation with Socialist regulation, waste, and debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no!
> 
> Jake the Fake is a "centrist" republican!!!..Just ask him!!
Click to expand...


And your arse is far facking right and so far out of touch with the mainstream.


----------



## Flaylo

Jarhead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers support center and right of center.  The numbers are oppose the far right, the Tea Party, libertarianism, and corporatist fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> But then again, if the numbers are center and right of center then they oppose left and far left.....using your logic.
Click to expand...


I don't put much stock in the opinions of far right dumb arses who can only see their way and the far left, even in their own party. Just a bunch of narrow minded arsed people.


----------



## Oddball

Flaylo said:


> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.


When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Most people wouldnt think its possible butt i feel dumber after reading Flaylo's posts


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.


----------



## shintao

Oddball said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed, cut spending to Corporate aid, foreign aid, the military, and remove all deductions from taxes, and have everybody pay the same monetary amount (Not the same percentage).


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oddball said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
Click to expand...


Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.


----------



## shintao

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.



Yes indeed, cut spending to Corporate aid, foreign aid, the military, and remove all deductions from taxes, and have everybody pay the same monetary amount (Not the same percentage).


----------



## Flaylo

Oddball said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
Click to expand...


Socialist, you dumb arse doesn't even know what a fackin socialist is but since your rightwing idols say and repeat it you say it. Europeans laugh at us when I say shatheads like you believe people like me are socialists, they really have lived in socialist countries and know what it is, you OTOH are just a pathetic facking rightwing acolyte that repeats rightwing media.


----------



## shintao

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
Click to expand...


Hmm, you just described American citizens victimized by capitalism. And yes, if you want to live in the land of milk & honey with protected freedoms, you will contribute, or you can get the fuck out and go support the foreigners you are so $$fond$$ of in the ME.


----------



## grunt11b

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


 What's bad for YOUR America is good for the Tea Party and the rest of what this country was founded on. So I agree with you, Tea Party on display, holding our politicians feet to the fire and forcing them to do the right thing.


----------



## Flaylo

shintao said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, you just described American citizens victimized by capitalism. And yes, if you want to live in the land of milk & honey with protected freedoms, you will contribute, or you can get the fuck out and go support the foreigners you are so $$fond$$ of in the ME.
Click to expand...


LMAO, at least i get my definition of socialist from a dictionary and from reading about countries that actually are socialist, unlike rightwingers who get their definition from Fox and rightwing media.


----------



## grunt11b

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, won't it just be GREAT when all of our interest rates go up? Awesome job tea mother fucking baggers.
> 
> I hereby pledge to kick Grover Norquist in the balls if he is ever within kicking distance.



 It's better that we default now, then default later after the socialists add trillions more in debt.


----------



## 8537

grunt11b said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's bad for YOUR America is good for the Tea Party and the rest of what this country was founded on. So I agree with you, Tea Party on display, holding our politicians feet to the fire and forcing them to do the right thing.
Click to expand...


So you agree that government default would have been good for the country?  Did the founders think default would be good for the country?

OK then.


----------



## Flaylo

grunt11b said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks.  Tea Party patriotism on display.  What's bad for America is good for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's bad for YOUR America is good for the Tea Party and the rest of what this country was founded on. So I agree with you, Tea Party on display, holding our politicians feet to the fire and forcing them to do the right thing.
Click to expand...


Facking funny, the first political parties in the country were nothing like these facking Teabasturds, they had some common sense at least.


----------



## grunt11b

JimH52 said:


> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...



 Keep telling yourself that, right now the Democrats stand to lose the senate and the white house in 2012 with the gop keeping the house. It's going to be the exact opposite of 2008, and then all of these socialist policies will be repealed and you guys can come on here and whine all you want about it, but in the end you did it to yourself.


----------



## grunt11b

8537 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> if defaulting is what kicks Washington in the ass and makes them wake up to reality, then I'm all for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "patriotism" on display.
Click to expand...


 And what exactly do you consider patriotism? Please explain.


----------



## Flaylo

grunt11b said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that, right now the Democrats stand to lose the senate and the white house in 2012 with the gop keeping the house. It's going to be the exact opposite of 2008, and then all of these socialist policies will be repealed and you guys can come on here and whine all you want about it, but in the end you did it to yourself.
Click to expand...


One word......DELUSIONAL.


----------



## KissMy

Haven't you heard? The TEA Party are just "Astroturf".


----------



## grunt11b

Truthmatters said:


> When the results of this idiot tea partys plans come to light you will blame it all on Obama



 So what you are saying is, in a few years when Obamas policies go full swing during a Republican administration the blame should not be put on Obama? Let's be realistic, Obama planned for the Obamacare not to kick in until 2014 because he knew they would lose there asses in 2012, so when this economy goes to shit over his policies they can point the finger at who's in charge. The Democrats have proven in the last 6 years just what they are about, over spending and back room deals and dirty politics. 
 We true Americans "Those of us who know what the Constitution really says" will hold them accountable "Dems and GOP alike" in 2012. You are now entering the Tea Party era, you can thank your president for that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

grunt11b said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 of the Baggers will be gone in 2012.  They have written their own Obituary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that, right now the Democrats stand to lose the senate and the white house in 2012 with the gop keeping the house. It's going to be the exact opposite of 2008, and then all of these socialist policies will be repealed and you guys can come on here and whine all you want about it, but in the end you did it to yourself.
Click to expand...


If the GOP wants the Presidency, Romney right now is their only answer.

If the Tea Party demands a larger share in the party next year for the elections, they will shatter the GOP for a season and guarantee the Senate and possibly the House to the dems.

Regular GOP would rather the Dems stay in power  than give any more power to the TeaBots.


----------



## BDBoop

Lovebears65 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but* the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!*
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. That footage was faked by Faux.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOqBpsh94xQ]&#x202a;FOX Uses Out-of-Town Footage To Depict Out-of-Control Union Violence&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose you think MSNBC is a reliable source. I would trust Fox news to them any day.
Click to expand...


See my sig. AKA: If you can't own what I posted, you don't get to return volley.


----------



## BDBoop

grunt11b said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the results of this idiot tea partys plans come to light you will blame it all on Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is, in a few years when Obamas policies go full swing during a Republican administration the blame should not be put on Obama? Let's be realistic, Obama planned for the Obamacare not to kick in until 2014 because he knew they would lose there asses in 2012, so when this economy goes to shit over his policies they can point the finger at who's in charge. The Democrats have proven in the last 6 years just what they are about, over spending and back room deals and dirty politics.
> We true Americans "Those of us who know what the Constitution really says" will hold them accountable "Dems and GOP alike" in 2012. You are now entering the Tea Party era, you can thank your president for that.
Click to expand...


Love your sig. I finally understand how Bush happened. Twice.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
Click to expand...

Um, no they aren't.

And thanks for confirming to us all that your socialism is a philosophy of initiated force.


----------



## Oddball

shintao said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, you just described American citizens victimized by capitalism. And yes, if you want to live in the land of milk & honey with protected freedoms, you will contribute, or you can get the fuck out and go support the foreigners you are so $$fond$$ of in the ME.
Click to expand...

Riiiiight...Everyone is a victim.

What sad little wretches you socialists are.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.



Your statement "and give it all to the business" speaks volumes about what a radical left-wing nut you are.  Nobody *ever* "gave" anything to the businesses.  Businesses *earned *their profits through hard work.  It's only the Marxist/Socialist/Communist's who believe things were "given" to businesses because they are angry and bitter about their own lives.

The only thing that "gives" anything to anything else is the idiot liberal Marxist/Socialist/Communist policies of the Dumbocrat.  They take money from business and give it to the parasite class which is destroying this nation.  They take money from hard working American's and give it to those who would rather not work and stay home doing heroin all day, creating an incentive *not *to work.

Businesses earn what ever money they accumulate.  It's earned through the fair, open market which requires them to compete against other businesses for your money.  That competition creates better products, better services, better results, and lower prices for the consumer.  It's why Capitalism thrives while left-wing policies have collapsed the former U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece.


----------



## 8537

Rottweiler said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement "and give it all to the business" speaks volumes about what a radical left-wing nut you are.  Nobody *ever* "gave" anything to the businesses.
Click to expand...

Are you sure you want to stand by your claim that no one ever gave AIG, BoA etc...anything?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Tea Party did get some cuts and also prevented Tax Hikes. So they have won on this. But it's only a small victory. This Deal doesn't really do anything in addressing our staggering $16 Trillion Debt. But i guess you have to take what you can get at this point.


----------



## logical4u

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.



Conservative lifestyle will never be forgotten.  If your side wins this debate, the country simply, implodes, after a few years.  No medicare, no Social Security, no food stamps, no medicaid, no disability, no welfare, no unemployment will be available.  The gov't will probably "allow" you to sign up, to give you the impression they care, but at that point you, and your family will be SLAVES.  People will be conservative because they will have to be to survive.  The difference: there will be NO LIBERTY, NO FREEDOM, NO PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS,  because people like you have voted the rest of the country into slavery thinking you would be a master, only to discover, that no, you too, are a slave.


----------



## logical4u

rdean said:


> Considering it's morons like Joe Walsh, Mr. Family Values, who owes his wife over a hundred thousand dollars in child support, who is one of the most popular members of the Tea Birther Party, are their destructive polices any wonder.  Hey Republicans, welcome to your "leaders".



At least those leaders actually have a docummented history.


----------



## logical4u

Truthmatters said:


> After this stunt the tea party will have a hell of a time getting big money donations.
> 
> You little experiment is killing its self.
> 
> You were created with big money donors and now you have risked their bottom lines by threatening to distroy the American economy.
> 
> They wont like that much in the future.



How is not controlling spending and increasing borrowing NOT destroying the American economy?


----------



## logical4u

Lovebears65 said:


> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!


----------



## JakeStarkey

logical4u said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative lifestyle will never be forgotten.  If your side wins this debate, the country simply, implodes, after a few years.  No medicare, no Social Security, no food stamps, no medicaid, no disability, no welfare, no unemployment will be available.  The gov't will probably "allow" you to sign up, to give you the impression they care, but at that point you, and your family will be SLAVES.  People will be conservative because they will have to be to survive.  The difference: there will be NO LIBERTY, NO FREEDOM, NO PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS,  because people like you have voted the rest of the country into slavery thinking you would be a master, only to discover, that no, you too, are a slave.
Click to expand...


My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.


----------



## JakeStarkey

logical4u said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the media called this group  a fringe group that  they are unimportant!  They called them racist and are dangerous but the unions are the ones who resort to violence!!
> 
> But they are doing what  WE THE PEOPLE sent them to do. Not do business as usual and stop the spending. We said it loud in clear in Nov 2010 that we dont want  the same old same old. But Obama and his posy want to spend spend spend!
Click to expand...


How many of the TeaPot congresspeople voted for the bill. That's the real test of their worth.


----------



## Meister

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
Click to expand...


The BLACKS....you forgot the Blacks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you moonbat socialist hacks run across any facts -rather than cowering behind the elderly, infirm, the poooooor and the chiiiilllldrrrreeeennnn- you be sure and let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BLACKS....you forgot the Blacks.
Click to expand...


Meister, I had forgotten, as neat a person as you are, you still have issues with race.

Hint: go find out how many white mothers are on government assistance to black mothers.


----------



## logical4u

IndependntLogic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> So okay, I'll try again. The last time I DARED to ask this, some nutjob got pissed off and started slinging the usual petty insults (insecure about your party much?). Maybe, just maybe there is a Tea Partier here who would like to take a crack at a civil discussion?
> 
> I'd like some perspective from Tea Partiers here because I see so much that is conflicting.
> 
> Rather than the usual bumper sticker slogans and such, can someone give me very specific feedback on issues e.g. "We would overturn Roe v. Wade and make ALL abortion illegal under any circumstances." or "We would overturn the CRA of '64" or "We would eliminate Social Security and Medicare altogether" or whatever. The spectrum of what you guys want runs wide, depending on to whom the question is posed.
> 
> I mean "Less taxes!" and "No socialism!" or the usual stuff about "statist", "oppression" etc... just doesn't give much in the way of intellectual appeal to those of us who are curious but not members of the club.
> So if you wouldn't mind, get specific! Let's hear exactly how you would fix our country! Who do you think best embodies the TP Ideals? Paul? Bachmann? Palin? Beck? Seriously, I have no clue about you guys and am not one to just instantly label millions of people I don't know, without giving them the chance to speak for themselves.
> And no, I am not interested in The LibDems who want to tell me TP's are "X". Heard plenty of that already. Looking for 1st hand views, thanks.
> What say you Tea Partiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taxed
> Enough
> Already
> There is no particular person that represents all of us.  We are people from all walks of life, from different backgrounds, different cultures and different colors.
> We want the Constitution to be used as the main guide for laws in our country (not the UN, not Europe, not China or any other country in the world).
> We would love to have LIBERTY (not the gov't mandating our retirement (SS), our health care, our education, etc)
> We do not believe that the 14th Amendment was permission to force the gov't to act like a nanny/authoritarian/babysitter.  We don't want the gov't taking money from us to be spent on "charities" of the "gov't" choice.
> We want to use our money, the way we see fit.
> We do not mind paying taxes for roads, military, border securtiy, and minimal oversights for order.
> We want justice applied equally, not where one group is "elevated" by "hate crimes" (if it is a crime, then it is a crime.  the punishment should fit the severity) to punish one race in society (guess which one).
> We want an ACCOUNTABLE gov't, that means when something really bad happens, the public isn't led thru a maze of gov't departments and bureaucracies until you forget why you were looking.  To do that, the gov't must be reduced in size (at least the number of chiefs must be reduced).
> We do not want our tax dollars spent on programs and research we find reprehensible, that is against our religions (there is always big business that will do things like that and our gov't does not need to support "immorality")
> That is a good base.  Can you find fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BLACKS....you forgot the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meister, I had forgotten, as neat a person as you are, you still have issues with race.
> 
> Hint: go find out how many white mothers are on government assistance to black mothers.
Click to expand...


Right, he has issues with race.  Which is why you can't shut up about it, because he's got issues with race...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kaz, because someone has issues with race should not shut his or her mind down to real facts and real solutions.


----------



## J.E.D

Rottweiler said:


> I'd love nothing more than an immediate and permanent government "default".  Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have recklessly spent our money and spent us an additional $5 trillion in debt in only 2.5 years.  There are no words to describe how irresponsible that is - and frankly I'm stunned that even the Socialist/Marxist/Communist Dumbocrats are not outraged by that insanity.
> 
> Additionally, there is simply no rational argument for not wanting a balanced budget amendment.  How stupid do you have to be to spend money you don't have?  The federal government has grown into a monstrosity that is completely out of control, and damn time the American people take back their country and force this current regime and future Administrations to adhere to the Constitution which limits their power by law.



Were you this outraged, spewing borderline insane rants when Bush left Obama with a $10 trillion deficit after inheriting a surplus from Clinton? Of course not. 

Anyway, the Teasacks will be gone in 2012. And even if Obama loses, I predict Democrats will win back control of the House and strengthen their numbers in the Senate. The Republican party has shown Americans (the ones that didn't already know) its true colors. America will give them the boot in 2012.


----------



## kaz

JakeStarkey said:


> Kaz, because someone has issues with race should not shut his or her mind down to real facts and real solutions.



Did you really not get the sarcasm or are you just the daemon of playground games?


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Kaz, because someone has issues with race should not shut his or her mind down to real facts and real solutions.


----------



## logical4u

BDBoop said:


> From Twitter, my sentiments exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I get fucked like that, I want a nice meal, a kiss, foreplay, it can't be all about #teaparty needs. We all have needs, give/take
Click to expand...


Your party has been taking (without foreplay) for fifty plus years, now it is time to go away.


----------



## JakeStarkey

kaz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz, because someone has issues with race should not shut his or her mind down to real facts and real solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really not get the sarcasm or are you just the daemon of playground games?
Click to expand...


I got the sarcasm.  Meister might not have.


----------



## Meister

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff your libertarianism and hatred of the individual.  The poor, and the elderly, and the children ae the business's government, and you will contribute whether you wish or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BLACKS....you forgot the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meister, I had forgotten, as neat a person as you are, you still have issues with race.
> 
> Hint: go find out how many white mothers are on government assistance to black mothers.
Click to expand...


Put that to percentages, Okay?  Then lets talk about it.
I have no issues with race.....the left seems to always use it....you just forgot.


----------



## logical4u

Flaylo said:


> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.



Who took over the automotive companies?  Could it be ......... liberals?????


----------



## JakeStarkey

logical4u said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingers, give them shatheads credit, when ot comes to attacking the person and cooking up the right shat to appeal to people's emotion, ask them to post some facts and they always struggle mightily, they turn into salesman and try to convince that a beat up Pinto is better than a 7 series BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who took over the automotive companies?  Could it be ......... liberals?????
Click to expand...


How much to the auto companies still owe?  Anything?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BLACKS....you forgot the Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister, I had forgotten, as neat a person as you are, you still have issues with race.
> 
> Hint: go find out how many white mothers are on government assistance to black mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put that to percentages, Okay?  Then lets talk about it.
> I have no issues with race.....the left seems to always use it....you just forgot.
Click to expand...


You are the one who mentioned it, Meister.  %s are important for sure, but so are the tens of millions of whites, hmmmm?


----------



## kaz

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz, because someone has issues with race should not shut his or her mind down to real facts and real solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really not get the sarcasm or are you just the daemon of playground games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the sarcasm.  Meister might not have.
Click to expand...


Believing sarcasm as literal isn't sarcasm, it's cluelessness.


----------



## JakeStarkey

kaz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really not get the sarcasm or are you just the daemon of playground games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sarcasm.  Meister might not have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believing sarcasm as literal isn't sarcasm, it's cluelessness.
Click to expand...


Meister is not clueless, just very narrow blindered on the issue.


----------



## logical4u

8537 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement "and give it all to the business" speaks volumes about what a radical left-wing nut you are.  Nobody *ever* "gave" anything to the businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you want to stand by your claim that no one ever gave AIG, BoA etc...anything?
Click to expand...


"Those" businesses paid for that money.  Ask their bought and paid for politicians, including the one in the white house.


----------



## logical4u

JakeStarkey said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBots  make up about 18% of the American population.
> 
> 89% are white.
> 
> 71% are in the south and the west: Guns and a disdain for anything Government (west) and a history of racism and racist violence (south).  58% keep a gun in the household.   Gotta have a gun handy...you never know when a minority will attack.
> 
> 59% have a good impression of Glenn Beck.
> 
> 66% like Sarah Palin.
> 
> 30% do not believe President Obama was born in the US, and another 29% are not sure, making it a whopping 59% who are sure he was not or might not have been born in the US.   Their delusion is mostly based on race.
> 
> With 18% of the population, they think they should be calling the political shots.
> 
> Modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally want to part of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good.
> 
> Most of America is much darker in color, better educated, digitally brighter, look to the future for new opportunities not to a failed past, of which they want not part of the "bad" days while willing to accept the good.
> 
> The far right of the sixties (the group on the losing side of the culture war) is simply making a last hurrah before they die.  They have had some success , but will begin steadily and quickly witnessing an erosion of their strength and ability to influence America.  They will die and be forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative lifestyle will never be forgotten.  If your side wins this debate, the country simply, implodes, after a few years.  No medicare, no Social Security, no food stamps, no medicaid, no disability, no welfare, no unemployment will be available.  The gov't will probably "allow" you to sign up, to give you the impression they care, but at that point you, and your family will be SLAVES.  People will be conservative because they will have to be to survive.  The difference: there will be NO LIBERTY, NO FREEDOM, NO PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS,  because people like you have voted the rest of the country into slavery thinking you would be a master, only to discover, that no, you too, are a slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.
Click to expand...


Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Rottweiler said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead and Flaylo are correct, I believe.  The dumb butts of the far left who want to socialize everything and the dumb butts of the far right who want to go back to the 1950s and give it all to the business all are a bunch of numb nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement "and give it all to the business" speaks volumes about what a radical left-wing nut you are.  Nobody *ever* "gave" anything to the businesses.  Businesses *earned *their profits through hard work.  It's only the Marxist/Socialist/Communist's who believe things were "given" to businesses because they are angry and bitter about their own lives.
> 
> The only thing that "gives" anything to anything else is the idiot liberal Marxist/Socialist/Communist policies of the Dumbocrat.  They take money from business and give it to the parasite class which is destroying this nation.  They take money from hard working American's and give it to those who would rather not work and stay home doing heroin all day, creating an incentive *not *to work.
> 
> Businesses earn what ever money they accumulate.  It's earned through the fair, open market which requires them to compete against other businesses for your money.  That competition creates better products, better services, better results, and lower prices for the consumer.  It's why Capitalism thrives while left-wing policies have collapsed the former U.S.S.R., Cuba, and Greece.
Click to expand...


Well if the other poster is one extreme, this post would prove that you are blinded by the other extreme. I'm not sure that more of Glenn Beck's talking points could be fit into a single post (I watch Beck from time to time. I find him entertaining but more, I find it entertaining that there are people stupid enought o buy any of his BS). 

So Bill Gates or George Lucas would rather not work? They provide quite a few more jobs than you ever will. 
Businesses were NEVER given anything by the government? YOu really want to stay with that one, do you? 
Businesses are ALWAYS fair in the way they earn money? What? Did you go to the Bernie Madoff School of Ethics? Former ENRON executive, are you?
I mean, I could go hmmm. Lemme guess: 
You don't think Michelle Bachmann is a liar, hypocrite or extremist.
Not talking about compared to anyone else - just all on her own...


----------



## JakeStarkey

logical4u said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative lifestyle will never be forgotten.  If your side wins this debate, the country simply, implodes, after a few years.  No medicare, no Social Security, no food stamps, no medicaid, no disability, no welfare, no unemployment will be available.  The gov't will probably "allow" you to sign up, to give you the impression they care, but at that point you, and your family will be SLAVES.  People will be conservative because they will have to be to survive.  The difference: there will be NO LIBERTY, NO FREEDOM, NO PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS,  because people like you have voted the rest of the country into slavery thinking you would be a master, only to discover, that no, you too, are a slave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.
Click to expand...


This is what it is not.

Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.

Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.

Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.

Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.

Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.

Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.

Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.

Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.

Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what it is not.
> 
> Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.
> 
> Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.
> 
> Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.
> 
> Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.
> 
> Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.
> 
> Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.
> 
> Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.
> 
> Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.
> 
> Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.
Click to expand...


Register my guns?  What guns? I sold those at a gun show.

Did you register to run your mouth. I mean if we are going to register to exersize our amendment rights. Lets start with number one.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nothing in the Constitution prevents you from having to register your guns, if the state government so decides.


----------



## logical4u

JakeStarkey said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what it is not.
> 
> Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.
> 
> Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.
> 
> Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.
> 
> Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.
> 
> Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.
> 
> Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.
> 
> Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.
> 
> Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.
> 
> Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.
Click to expand...


That is what it is "not"?


----------



## JakeStarkey

logical4u said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it is not.
> 
> Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.
> 
> Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.
> 
> Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.
> 
> Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.
> 
> Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.
> 
> Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.
> 
> Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.
> 
> Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.
> 
> Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what it is "not"?
Click to expand...


This is what the Tea Party far phans oppose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My side is responsible Republicanism, not libertarianism or Tea Partyism.  You have described a country run by the far non-mainstream right.  No real American wants any part of that.  Our freedoms and our commitment to the social compact were just celebrated in the bill passed by the House and will be passed by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please list what responsible Republicanism considers important.  A small list would be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what it is not.
> 
> Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.
> 
> Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.
> 
> Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.
> 
> Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.
> 
> Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.
> 
> Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.
> 
> Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.
> 
> Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.
> 
> Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.
Click to expand...


Jake, have any reporters tried to contact you yet?


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Nothing in the Constitution prevents you from having to register your guns, if the state government so decides.



You dont get it do you?


*WHAT GUNS?*


----------



## wardad

So when Ronnie raygun and the dimwiitted bush clan raised the debt limit over fifty times between thats all fine and dandy is it?And  these teabag rsoles are they the same folks who tried to fillibuster the first responders bill with the pathetic excuse that it all cost too mutch, but if you throw in a tax cut for the rich then we will let it pass? Well come on speak up after all these teabaggers are mutch more deserving americans than those horrible undeserving non wealthy first responders so it shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## Full-Auto

wardad said:


> So when Ronnie raygun and the dimwiitted bush clan raised the debt limit over fifty times between thats all fine and dandy is it?And  these teabag rsoles are they the same folks who tried to fillibuster the first responders bill with the pathetic excuse that it all cost too mutch, but if you throw in a tax cut for the rich then we will let it pass? Well come on speak up after all these teabaggers are mutch more deserving americans than those horrible undeserving non wealthy first responders so it shouldnt be too hard.



How much more did they need?  They already have gotten a supplemental, not to mention they already had insurance.


----------



## oreo

wardad said:


> So when Ronnie raygun and the dimwiitted bush clan raised the debt limit over fifty times between thats all fine and dandy is it?And  these teabag rsoles are they the same folks who tried to fillibuster the first responders bill with the pathetic excuse that it all cost too mutch, but if you throw in a tax cut for the rich then we will let it pass? Well come on speak up after all these teabaggers are mutch more deserving americans than those horrible undeserving non wealthy first responders so it shouldnt be too hard.




Clinton spent 432 million dollars a day.

G.W. Bush spent 1.6 BILLION dollars a day.

*Barack Obama is spending 4.3 BILLION dollars a day.*

Now what is your question again--


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will take Boehner, Reed, and Obama on Sunday in a closed room to make the right deal, then go to their parties on Monday and say "anybody who opposes this" need not run for Congress next year, *because the national money will not be there for him or her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
Click to expand...


How very communist of you. No wonder the right no longer trusts your fucking Party.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Full-Auto said:


> *WHAT GUNS?*



My guns for fun


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most of these teabaggers ran saying that they wanted to go to Congress, fuck up America, then go back home to their districts and resume their former careers.  They campaigned on not being permanent members who no longer can get anything done, like fucking up America, because they are so entrenched with their special interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very communist of you. No wonder the right no longer trusts your fucking Party.
Click to expand...


Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very communist of you. No wonder the right no longer trusts your fucking Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...


Profiling, discriminating, violating the rights of those you are politically opposed to, the DNC way, right??? You don't even see your prejudice, do you?


----------



## Jarhead

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive them out of business.  We have terminated four private contracts in our district and awarded them to non-Tea Party businesses.  Investigate their business dealings.  Where any question exists, place liens on their properties.  Where possible, arrest and prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very communist of you. No wonder the right no longer trusts your fucking Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...


I see.

If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.

Why debate when It is more fun to control.

lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.


----------



## Truthmatters

So the right has never gone after left leaning businesses?


----------



## Jarhead

Truthmatters said:


> So the right has never gone after left leaning businesses?



Oh, I have no doubt that both the left and the right have acted that way.

It does not mean that all on the left and all on the right believe that is appropriate.

I believe most of us dont.

But my criticism was of JS who made it clear that he feels it IS appropariate.

My criticism was of HIS integrity...not the integrity of the left as a collective.

You feel such action is appropriate TM?


----------



## Intense

Truthmatters said:


> So the right has never gone after left leaning businesses?



Personally, I find the concept offensive.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jarhead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very communist of you. No wonder the right no longer trusts your fucking Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
Click to expand...


I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
Click to expand...


Jake, which county Republican Party do you represent again? You must have told me but I forgot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have a poor memory.  We all know that.


----------



## Jarhead

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
Click to expand...


Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a piont where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jarhead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a piont where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace.....
Click to expand...


Republicans as well as Democrats describe the Tea Party as having racists.  Where the Tea Party has violated the law and where the market place can legally be used to eliminate Tea Party or Republican or Democratic influence, guess what, all do it.  Quit whining.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.


Look who's talking about poseurs! 

And I never knew that there was any Tea Party influence in the Democrat Party...Who would've guessed?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Says one of the biggest poseurs on the board, Mr. Libertarian who is so far beyond the realm of the right that he sounds delusional.  As he just did.


----------



## Jarhead

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a piont where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans as well as Democrats describe the Tea Party as having racists.  Where the Tea Party has violated the law and where the market place can legally be used to eliminate Tea Party or Republican or Democratic influence, guess what, all do it.  Quit whining.
Click to expand...


Take any group of people, and there will be a small minority oif racists in it.
This does not make racism the motivating factor of the majority of the group.
In any ballpark, there are some racists. It does not make all game attendees racist. Racists eat at McDonalds just as non racists do. It does not make all McDonalds patrons racist...nor does it make the food, "the food of racists"

Most republicans and most democrats do not describe the Tea Party as racists.....but all sane people realize that in any gropup of people, there are racists trying to push their agenda of hate. I fear you may hvae either intentionally or unintentionally spun what has been said by our elected officials as it pertains to the "racist" part of the tea party.

Where has the tea party villated the law? I think you made that up.

And yes, the marketolace can legally eliminate the tea party from the marketplace. It does not make it ethical or moral.

By the way....not sure if you are (or were)  a victim of racism....but it is people such as you who freely toss out the "race card" that contribute to marginalizing the importance of racism when it actually exists.


----------



## Jarhead

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a piont where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans as well as Democrats describe the Tea Party as having racists.  Where the Tea Party has violated the law and where the market place can legally be used to eliminate Tea Party or Republican or Democratic influence, guess what, all do it.  Quit whining.
Click to expand...


and by the way......you were so busy spewing your hate for a group of people you disagree with, you seemed to completely divert away from my question...

So I will ask again.....

Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a piont where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> Says one of the biggest poseurs on the board, Mr. Libertarian who is so far beyond the realm of the right that he sounds delusional.  As he just did.


I'm the one who admits to being a libertarian, Mr. fake republican poseur.


----------



## Meister

JakeStarkey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sarcasm.  Meister might not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believing sarcasm as literal isn't sarcasm, it's cluelessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meister is not clueless, just very narrow blindered on the issue.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you have no clue on sarcasm, Jake.
Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm not a racist...of coarse you don't know me.
I do know that the left never misses an opportunity to bring up the race card, so I just threw it out there for you to have another excuse.

Now that's sarcasm.


----------



## Full-Auto

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing sarcasm as literal isn't sarcasm, it's cluelessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister is not clueless, just very narrow blindered on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you have no clue on sarcasm, Jake.
> Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm not a racist...of coarse you don't know me.
> I do know that the left never misses an opportunity to bring up the race card, so I just threw it out there for you to have another excuse.
> 
> Now that's sarcasm.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04ijhPxrLps&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Shut up, white boy!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BoycottTheday

Jake Just shows ya the republican party is now the liberal party, the Teaparty's are the true "conservatives" and the democrats are just malcontents .


----------



## Vanquish

Jarhead said:


> .
> 
> So I will ask again.....
> 
> Please explain to me how a small, insignificant, unorganized group of unintelligent racists (as the left as well as the democratic party portray them), are able to control domestic economic policy...to a point where you condone the idea of eliminating them from the marketplace



I don't know about eliminating them from the marketplace, but I can offer my opinion on the main part of your question.

I think the TeaParty is made up of middle to lower-class (primarily) people who have bought into the meme that the Republicans have branded themselves with...only to a more extreme extent.

The idea of less government, instead of being seen as one part of a balanced platform, has become the panacea for all ills, despite the fact that the position has been taken to the extreme.

It's such a powerful meme because it has the air of respectability, while cloaking racism for those members who see minorities as welfare freeloaders and the cause of all the ills in our government. Let's look at it from the other side. If it weren't about racism to a certain degree, then the corporate welfare and farm subsidies that are primarily viewed as white (regardless of reality of course - there are whites on welfare and minorities in farming) would be some of the outcries you'd hear.  But you don't.

Any group, even small, can have a huge impact on politics in general, at least in controlled bursts. I don't think they're insignificant or unorganized though.  Nor do I think that the majority of Tea Partiers are racist.  Heck, any group is going to have their share, but I'm of the opinion that the anti-entitlement platform attracts more than usual.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing sarcasm as literal isn't sarcasm, it's cluelessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister is not clueless, just very narrow blindered on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you have no clue on sarcasm, Jake.
> Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm not a racist...of coarse you don't know me.
> I do know that the left never misses an opportunity to bring up the race card, so I just threw it out there for you to have another excuse.  Now that's sarcasm.
Click to expand...


You sound as stupid as a socialist or leftist or a Full-Auto.  You brought up race in the previous page, not me.  If you are not racist, then what a silly statement by you.  Your special identity politics of the far, far right is out of step with American history and our future.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
Click to expand...


JokeyFakey has no trouble with his integrity because he has no integrity.

How could his integrity trouble him under such circumstances?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Says Mr. No Integrity Liability.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Says Mr. No Integrity Liability.



JokeyFakey is in full parrot mode.

But in the meanwhile, there's not one person who believes one word of your claimed membership in the RINO -- err -- the Republican Party.

If the day ever arrives when you care to be honest, I will entertain your spew about "integrity."  Until then, you have no credibility as well as no integrity, so your petty words are futile, JokeyFakey.


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Bass v 2.0

The far right retarded silverbacks who call themselves conservatives are the biggest poseurs in this forum.  If is isn't far right and as bat crazy as Bachmann and Beck its liberal or RINO. These guys are retarded people. Liabilitards posts towards me are all emotionally, butthurt homoerotic rants and insults, thats the most incoherent poster here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I'm as real a woman, as Jake is a Republican"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The far right retarded silverbacks who call themselves conservatives are the biggest poseurs in this forum.  If is isn't far right and as bat crazy as Bachmann and Beck its liberal or RINO. These guys are retarded people. Liabilitards posts towards me are all emotionally, butthurt homoerotic rants and insults, thats the most incoherent poster here.



^^ Incoherent Post of the Day


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right retarded silverbacks who call themselves conservatives are the biggest poseurs in this forum.  If is isn't far right and as bat crazy as Bachmann and Beck its liberal or RINO. These guys are retarded people. Liabilitards posts towards me are all emotionally, butthurt homoerotic rants and insults, thats the most incoherent poster here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Incoherent Post of the Day
Click to expand...


I don't think you've made one coherent post in this thread, you and Liabilitard are the retard version of Jake and Elwood.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right retarded silverbacks who call themselves conservatives are the biggest poseurs in this forum.  If is isn't far right and as bat crazy as Bachmann and Beck its liberal or RINO. These guys are retarded people. Liabilitards posts towards me are all emotionally, butthurt homoerotic rants and insults, thats the most incoherent poster here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Incoherent Post of the Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've made one coherent post in this thread, you and Liabilitard are the retard version of Jake and Elwood.
Click to expand...


That's it?  Are you done?


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Incoherent Post of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've made one coherent post in this thread, you and Liabilitard are the retard version of Jake and Elwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  Are you done?
Click to expand...


The Basshole is VERY butthurt.


----------



## Liability

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The far right retarded *silverbacks *who call themselves conservatives are the biggest poseurs in this forum.  If is isn't far right and as bat crazy as Bachmann and Beck its liberal or RINO. These guys are retarded people. Liabilitards posts towards me are all emotionally, butthurt homoerotic rants and insults, thats the most incoherent poster here.



"silverbacks."

The Basshole has gone back to his simian theme.

Poor partially-black wannabe is upset that he can't gull folks into using that cheap-ass rhetoric against him so that he can cry "racism!"

The Basshole remains an Epic fail.

Let us approximate the epic proportions of the Basshole FAIL:


----------



## Liability

Being a homophobic racist:

Ordinary.

Being a RANTING homophobic racist with fear of his own inner white-man and his own inner homosexual leanings:

Amusing.

The Basshole angrily contending that he is not latent (and note the simian theme):






Priceless.


----------



## Vanquish

Holy shit! Liability finally posted a picture of himself.

Well don't that just beat all.


----------



## Liability

Vanquish said:


> Holy shit! Liability finally posted a picture of himself.
> 
> Well don't that just beat all.



Another Vanquished fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bass beat Liability down.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake beats himself off


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Bass beat Liability down.



If you or the Basshole had any ability to be honest, you'd both admit that your post is just another JokeyFakey bullshit piece of hopeless wishful thinking.

The Basshole, though, has seen your new avie and wants to bone you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Old L jus' smacked down by the Bassman.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Old L jus' smacked down by the Bassman.



Never happened, of course.  Never will.

_You_ are clearly just lobbying to take up the pole position on his lap!

The Basshole hates gay bois like you, but he IS willing to make exceptions if he thinks you're pretty.


----------



## JakeStarkey

L hates taking a beating, but after all his time here, folks would think he would get used to it.


----------



## oracle

Liberty said:


> WRAPUP 11-Republican rebels force new delay in US debt crisis | Reuters
> 
> beautiful. Finally, people who stick to what they believe. Fresh air never tasted so sweet. Liberty loving folk don't compromise with RINOs, socialists, or keynesians baby!



Enjoy your "victory" while you can. Apparently you have no idea why they hate this package. That being the case, I'll fill you in. The tea baggers have shot their wad and are now spent. For all of their antics they got 1.2 trillion in cuts over the next "10" count em "10" years AND the cuts won't be to the big three, like they wanted AND the debt ceiling won't be an issue again until 2013, so they have no cards to play when it's time for the bush tax cuts to expire, ensuring this "victory" to be hollow, like the heads of the happy go lucky southerners that think they won something (bet you took those small revenue increases now, don't ya?). By the way, what do you think will be effected significantly in 10 years, when bush ran up an almost 7 trillion dollar debt (not counting Iraq and Afghanistan) in only 7? Smoke if you got em. BWAAAAAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> L hates taking a beating, but after all his time here, folks would think he would get used to it.



JokeyFakey, as is his penchant, likes to employ fantasy as his "basis" for posting.

That he fools nobody (ever) never seems to bother him.

I guess he IS used to being a complete fail.


----------



## P@triot

burntup2 said:


> hey guys look. Sen Coburn was on the right track yesterday. i been watching C-span a lot. look if a person would just come up and say, look we have put our self in a bad bind. we have defended our country to the extent that we over spent. secondly we have been spending way too much on ENTITLEMENTS and we have to back off a bit. the office budget for each congressman will be cut by 50% the people must understand that the government is for protecting us not supporting us. if they come out and say things like penguin and squid studies are going to have to stop for a while. the things that are not a must has to be cut. the medicare, medicaid and ss will have to cut back over time. we all work and have to live within our means and put up for our retirement. we must stop having 5 kids when we cant afford the first. we must not buy a 500G home when we make a salary that says 200G home. if we make stupid choices the government cant bail you out anymore. we must not ask the top few americans that have worked and made their money to pay more than me. the solution is a simple flat tax that way we all pay the same %. taxes will have to rise at some point and the government must agree that its too big. i mean they have a vote to require senators to come to the floor where are they? that crap cost money. when there presenting a bill all should be there. these long nights and long weekends cost too much money. the american people should really be pissed and demand they start handling business. no one should be there more than two terms why do we vote the same people in each time? look if we had just two from each state there one in one house one in the other and then they might be just enough to make decisions, i cant see paying to do the crap they do. look be honest with us the american people tell us jut how bd we really are and how we got to fix it. no politics just true words and true actions. the american people will accept the challenge if we are told the truth. we have been lied to so long but make no mistake the republicans done as much or more to put us here than the democrats its time to get serious and truthful. we must stop being the worlds police, if a country wants or needs to be liberated its gonna cost you wether oil, gold, silver what ever you got. we cant do it for free. we cant keep buying "MADE IN CHINA" but our politicians must say these things. its time we start producing here in USA and we must all realize that we all can not be the boss but what ever take pride in it. close our boarders for two years. charge the illegals for medical services, charge them for things like everyone else. Americans will have to work for less money and things will come down the prices of goods will come down. The american people must take the initiative to make it happen the people in washington are not going to get their hands Dirty. WE MUST START THINKING FOR OURSELVES!!!!!



Exceptional post - everything you said solves all of our problems.  Unfortunately for us though, the radical fringe left has hijacked the Democrat Party, and rationale thought has been replaced by Marxism/Socialism/Communism through anger, violence, and haste.

Sure, the GOP shoulders a lot of the blame as well.  Most notably the fact that they have migrated left on the political spectrum and are essentially now just 1950's era, big government, big spending liberals.  We can save America with a very simply plan, but it requires us to "drain the swamp" of the radical Communists like Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and Barack Obama.  Here is all it takes:

1.) Adhere to the Constitution of the United States.  Not some radical, left-wing _interpretation_ of the Constitution, but the actual Constitution itself.

2.) Become self-reliant citizens, committed to personal responsibility.  It's no one else's job to provide for us.  And any help a person needs should be through family, friends, neighbors, church, and *charity*.  Government assistance through force is Communism, and it has no business in the U.S.

3.) Once we get back to personal responsibility and self-reliance, we can wean America off of these nation collapsing entitlements.  Social Security (for the most part) is nothing but saving for retirement.  Why the hell do we need goverment to force us to save for retirement?  Save for it yourself!  And if you don't - you get what you deserve.  Nobody should be bailing you out.

4.) As part of step 1, cut back this monstrosity of an unconstitutional government by at least 70%, if not more.  The department of Education is unconstitutional and should be elliminated - education is a *state* issue.  The department administers $70 billion alone.  Add that on to what ever it costs to run the department (salaries, faclities, supplies, energy, etc.) and you're talking into the hundred billions on that one nightmare alone.  Repeal Obamacare, turn Social Security over to the private sector, and end the waste such as the $1.9 million the California Academy of Sciences received from the Obama "stimulus" so they could send researchers to the Southwest Indian Ocean Islands and east Africa, to capture, photograph, and analyze thousands of exotic ants.  Sorry, if there is any value to be gained from that study, the private sector would be more than happy to invest in it.

5.) Complete budget reform.  Not having a balance budget is unacceptable.  Create a budget, set taxes slightly above that level, set the surpluses aside for a rainy day.  The interest alone on that account would pile up, and in the event where emergency funds are needed (such as a 9/11), the money is readily available without having to borrow and pay back with interest.

That's all it would take to turn this ship around.  Unfortunately though, we have far too many liberals who believe they are entitled to other people's money, that they shouldn't have to work for the things they want, and that government should take from others by force and give to them.  As long as America continues to be plagued by those parasites, we will continue down this path of collapse.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hmmm. . . do you mean "hate" instead of "haste"?


----------



## logical4u

JakeStarkey said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it is not.
> 
> Re-education camps (er, programs) for TeaBots.
> 
> Equality for race, religion, origin, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.
> 
> Guns have a place, in the gun cabinet when not in use, and registered in the data base, just like our cars, buses, and planes.
> 
> Understanding that Beck, Palin, and Beckmann are the Comedy Hour of the party.
> 
> Understanding that Obama was elected constitutionally by electoral process.
> 
> Understanding that Obama is fully qualified to be president.
> 
> Accepting that modern Americans are much darker in color, better educated in many, digitally brighter, and they generally do not want any of the "bad" days of the past, while willing to accept the good from it.
> 
> Republican principles of Eisenhower, Ford, Taft, Bush the Elder, James Baker, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty.
> 
> Understanding that we can beat Obama in 2012 without being subversive of electoral and constitutional process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what it is "not"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what the Tea Party far phans oppose.
Click to expand...


The TEA people oppose those?

Please actually read what you wrote, it is very confusing.

Please read what I asked for and try again, thanks.


----------



## logical4u

wardad said:


> So when Ronnie raygun and the dimwiitted bush clan raised the debt limit over fifty times between thats all fine and dandy is it?And  these teabag rsoles are they the same folks who tried to fillibuster the first responders bill with the pathetic excuse that it all cost too mutch, but if you throw in a tax cut for the rich then we will let it pass? Well come on speak up after all these teabaggers are mutch more deserving americans than those horrible undeserving non wealthy first responders so it shouldnt be too hard.



Please tell us: when do we stop borrowing money we can never pay back?


----------



## logical4u

Truthmatters said:


> So the right has never gone after left leaning businesses?



Are there any cases where the "right" has harrassed CEOs and their families in their homes to encourage them to make bad business decisions?  Are there any cases where the "right" vandalized their homes, or went after their children in schools?

If you mean "gone after" as in avoid that business or service once someone insults their beliefs and lifestyle, then I guess you could say some of us do.  Why would we support someone that doesn't believe in "our" rights?


----------



## logical4u

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences.  Think of Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> If you dont agree with the thinking of someone, do all you can to make their lives miserable.
> 
> Why debate when It is more fun to control.
> 
> lmao...your post speaks volumes of your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no trouble with my integrity.  I do have trouble with poseurs like the Tea Partiers.  We have done the same to KKK, and if we had communists, we would do the same to them.  Politics is a contact sport, as the Tea Party has shown the last few months, and as they will find out in the next year.
Click to expand...


Are you threatening people that intend to vote to support the TEA people?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are an ineffective bully.  Check this, my friend: no political free speech exists in the work place.  Violate the business workplace policies, lose your job.  Keep your mouth shut and do a good job, keep your job.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Tell me where you work Jake,

 i'll ride up in my wheelchair and see if your place has access.

If you dont i will own your business. 

Your liberal govt at work


----------



## JakeStarkey

boycott, you have access to my places of business.  Wheelchair access is different than work place conduct, in which freedom of political speech does not apply.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Good, i like to do wheelies down long hallways.


----------

